# knitting tea party friday 27 julu '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 27 July '18

There is to be a total lunar eclipse of the moon tonight. Evidently it will be the longest lunar eclipse this century. Sydney would be a good place to be. The eclipse will last 103 minutes.

Heidi has an elliptical but she gets bored in the ten minutes she is on it. She loves to walk - not by herself - boredom again - so last night she pushed me in my wheel chair all over Brunersburg. We had a good time - we are going again this evening. She get a double workout - walking and pushing the wheel chair with me in it.

Italian Chickpea Bread

Ingredients
1 cup chickpea flour
1 cup water
cooking spray
2 tablespoons oil
1 1/2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped dried rosemary
ground black pepper to taste
1 pinch salt to taste (optional)

Directions
1. Whisk chickpea flour and water together in a bowl until smooth; let sit at room temperature, 2 to 6 hours.
2. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Spray the inside of an 8-inch metal pie pan.
3. Skim foam from the top of chickpea-water mixture. 
4. Add oil, Italian seasoning, and rosemary and stir until combined. 
5. Pour mixture into the prepared pan; sprinkle black pepper and salt over the top.
6. Bake in the preheated oven until edges begin to brown, about 15 minutes. Remove bread from pan and cut into wedges.

Cook's Notes: Use a metal pie pan; a glass or ceramic one may break with the extremely high temperature! Chickpea flour is also known as garbanzo bean flour.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 75 calories; 4.3 g fat; 7.2 g carbohydrates; 2.4 g protein; 0 mg cholesterol; 20 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/242399/italian-chickpea-bread/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=267503&prop27=2018-07-24&did=267503-20180724

Autumn Pear Bread

Makes: 2 mini loaves (8 slices each)

Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 cup cold butter
2 large eggs
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup finely chopped peeled ripe pears

Directions
1. In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt and nutmeg.
2. Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. 
3. Combine the eggs, buttermilk and vanilla.
4. Stir into the flour mixture just until moistened. 
5. Fold in pears.
6. Spoon into two greased 5-3/4x3x2-in. loaf pans. 
7. Bake at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. 
8. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire racks to cool completely.
Nutrition Facts:: 1 slice: 173 calories, 7g fat (4g saturated fat), 42mg cholesterol, 208mg sodium, 26g carbohydrate (14g sugars, 1g fiber), 3g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/autumn-pear-bread/

The ice cream bread experiment

I heard about the magic a talented food blogger worked with ice cream and self-rising flour, and I simply had to try it myself. I started with the Taste of Home recipe for Ice Cream Bread. It calls for:

Ingredients
1 cup butter pecan ice cream, softened
3/4 cup self-rising flour
1 tablespoon sugar

Directions
Since a friend had dropped off some Haagen-Dazs Bourbon Praline Pecan as a "thank you" for dog-sitting her pup, that's what I used. It was frozen solid, so I microwaved it to soften the ice cream. After measuring out a cup and mixing in 3/4 cup of self-rising flour and a spoonful of sugar, I had a thick and heavy batter. I poured everything into a loaf pan and baked at 350° for 25 minutes.
The result: a super-moist, coffee-cake-like loaf. It wasn't quite as sweet as I'd hoped, but I think that was more about the ice cream flavor than anything else. For my next ice cream bread attempt, I decided not to use any added sugar at all to be more true to the notion of using precisely two ingredients. And guess what? I couldn't tell the difference! Neither could my teenage son or his three friends, who gobbled up both-without any toppings at all-over the course of a single day.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/article/how-to-make-ice-cream-bread/?_cmp=recipeoftheday&_ebid=recipeoftheday7252018&_mid=232128&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Note: Another site - "12 Surprising Things You Can Do with a Pint of Ice Cream"-

http://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/things-to-do-with-a-pint-of-ice-cream/view-all/

Crispy Garlic Chicken Thighs

Servings: 4
Calories: 334 kcal
Author: Nagi

Ingredients
700 g / 1.2 lb skinless boneless chicken thighs (5 to 6)
1 tsp garlic powder
Salt and pepper
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup / 125 ml dry white wine (or broth or water)
25 g / 2 tbsp unsalted butter
2 large garlic cloves , minced
Finely chopped parsley , optional

Instructions
1. Sprinkle both sides of chicken with garlic powder, salt and pepper.
2. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Place chicken in skillet smooth side down.
3. Press down lightly with with spatula. Cook for 5 minutes until deep golden and crispy.
4. Turn and press lightly with spatula. Cook for 2 minutes. 
5. Add garlic and butter, cook for 1 minute until garlic is light golden and it smells amazing.
6. Add wine, then turn up heat. 
7. Stir around the chicken to dissolve golden bits stuck on the skillet into the wine. Simmer rapidly for 1 1/2 minutes or until alcohol smell evaporates.
8. Remove from heat. Serve chicken with sauce. 
Note: This recipe can be made with chicken breast but it won't have the same golden crust. Cut breast in half horizontally so they're 1cm / 2/5" thick, follow recipe but use these cook times: heat skillet on high, cook for 2 minutes, flip, cook for 1 minute then add garlic and butter, proceed with recipe as written.

http://www.recipetineats.com/garlic-chicken-thighs-recipe/

Cheesy Chicken Spinach Bake

Tender baked chicken breasts topped with creamy spinach and melty cheese. A one-pot low carb dinner that's perfect for those busy weeknights! Keyword: baked chicken breasts, chicken and spinach recipe, chicken dinner, keto recipes, low carb recipe

Serves: 4 
Calories: 397 kcal
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
FOR THE CHICKEN
1 pound (4 pieces) boneless, skinless chicken breasts
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon Italian Seasoning
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste

FOR THE SPINACH AND CHEESE

2 teaspoons olive oil
10 to 12 ounces baby spinach
4 ounces cream cheese cubed
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 375F degrees. Spray a 9×13 casserole dish with cooking spray.
2. Rub minced garlic over each chicken breast and season with oregano, Italian seasoning, salt and pepper.
3. Transfer chicken to casserole dish, lightly spray with cooking spray, and bake for 15 minutes.
4. In the meantime, prepare the spinach topping.
5. Heat olive oil in a skillet; add spinach and cook for 2 minutes, or until wilted.
6. Remove spinach from heat, stir in the cream cheese, and season with salt and pepper; stir until softened.
7. Take chicken out of the oven, flip over each chicken breast, and layer the spinach mixture over each piece.
8. Top with shredded mozzarella and feta cheese.
9. Bake for an additional 20 minutes, or until cheese is melted and browned on top, and chicken is cooked thoroughly.
10. Remove from oven and serve.

Recipe Notes: HOW TO MAKE AHEAD - You can prep this meal beforehand and keep it in the fridge, covered, for 2 days, or you can also freeze it for up to 3 months. Take it out of the freezer and thaw it in the fridge overnight, or on the kitchen counter. Bake as directed.

WW FREESTYLE POINTS: 10

Note: For those counting WW Freestyle Points, use fat free feta cheese, fat free cream cheese, and fat free mozzarella. This will amount to only 3 WW points.

http://diethood.com/cheesy-chicken-spinach-bake/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=CHEESY+CHICKEN+SPINACH+BAKE+RECIPE&utm_campaign=20180724_m146384203_CHEESY+CHICKEN+SPINACH+BAKE+RECIPE&utm_term=Cheesy_Spinach_Chicken-3_jpg_3F1532441249

Homemade Baked Banana Chips Recipe

Deliciously sweet and guilt-free baked banana chips are so easy to make and are the perfect portable, healthy snack to have on hand.

Course: Snacks
Servings: 6
Calories: 175 kcal
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
10 ripe , but firm bananas, thinly sliced
freshly squeezed lemon juice (1 lemon is plenty)

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 200F.
2. Cover a sheet pan with foil and lightly grease with cooking spray.
3. Toss the bananas in lemon juice.
4. Arrange the bananas in a single layer on prepared baking sheet.
5. Bake for 2 hours, flip the slices with a metal spatula, and continue to bake for 1.5 hours longer, or until desired crispness.
6. Remove from oven and transfer the chips to a wire rack.
7. Cool completely. The longer they cool, the crunchier they will get.
8. Store in an airtight container.

Recipe Notes: WW SmartPoints: 8

http://diethood.com/homemade-baked-banana-chips-recipe/

CHICKEN GLORIA CASSEROLE

Author: Kitchen Nostalgia

Ingredients
3 chicken breasts, filleted in half lengthwise
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
3 Tbsp vegetable oil

SAUCE:
2 Tbsp butter
1 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced
3 Tbsp flour
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup sherry wine
1 cup milk
a pinch of dry thyme
6 slices melting cheese like Muenster or mozzarella
3 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
salt black pepper, to taste

Instructions
1. Sprinkle both sides of chicken fillets with salt and pepper. Place 1/3 cup all-purpose flour in a plate and dredge fillets in flour to coat both sides. Shake off excess flour.
2. Heat oil in a frying pan. Brown chicken on both sides. Transfer fillets to oiled 13x9-inch baking dish.
3. To make sauce, melt butter in same pan. Add mushrooms and cook until golden brown.
4. Sprinkle mushrooms with 3 Tbsp flour and let cook, stirring, for 1-2 minutes. 
5. Slowly stir in chicken broth, wine and milk. Cook, stirring often, until it begins to thicken and becomes bubbly. Season to taste with salt, pepper and thyme.
6. Pour mushroom sauce over chicken. Top each fillet with one slice cheese. Cover dish with aluminum foil and bake for 30 minutes in preheated 350 F (175 C).
7. Remove foil and broil for 1 to 2 minutes to brown the cheese. Serve sprinkled with chopped parsley

http://www.kitchennostalgia.com/meat/chicken/chicken-gloria-casserole.html

Curried Naan Panzanella 
Feel free to expand upon the vegetable inclusions based on what you have available, or go crazy with your own creative addendum. As we've established, a salad is anything you want it to be, if you just believe in it.

Makes 2 - 3 Entree Servings; 4 - 6 Side Servings
Authot: Hannah (BitterSweet)

Ingredients
1/2 Pound (1 Pint) Cherry or Grape Tomatoes, Halved 1/2 English Cucumber, Quartered and Sliced
1/2 Teaspoon Salt, Divided
5 - 6 Ounces (1 Pieces) Garlic Naan Bread, Cut into 1-Inch Squares
2 1/2 Tablespoons Olive Oil, Divided
1 Tablespoon Lime Juice
1 Tablespoon Tahini
1 Teaspoon Madras Curry Powder
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1 Cup Cooked Chickpeas
1/4 Cup Fresh Cilantro, Roughly Chopped

Directions
1. Begin by tossing the sliced tomatoes and cucumbers with half of the salt. Set aside for about 15 minutes to draw out some of the excess liquid. Drain the extra water they've given off before proceeding.
2. Meanwhile, combine the sliced naan with 1/2 tablespoon of oil and spread the pieces out in an even layer on a baking sheet. Run under the broiler in your oven set to high for 10 - 15 minutes, until toasted golden brown and crisp.
3. Simply whisk together the remaining oil, lime juice, tahini, curry powder, black pepper, and remaining salt to create the dressing. 
4. Toss everything into a large bowl, including the drained vegetables, toasted bread, dressing, chickpeas, and cilantro, and mix well to combine. 
5. Serve immediately; this salad doesn't keep well once dressed as the naan will begin to get soggy.
Note: the naan used in this recipe is boughten - the brand in "California Lavish" - non GMO - cholesterol free - vegan.

http://bittersweetblog.com/2018/07/24/naan-sense/

CHEESECAKE RECIPE NO BAKE

Ingredients
125g Plain Sweet Biscuits, Blitzed Until Fine Crumb
80g Butter, Melted, Cooled
375g Cream Cheese Softened
1/2 Cup Caster Sugar
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Essence
200ml Cream
2 Tablespoons Boiling Water
2 Teaspoons Powdered Gelatine
85g Packet Jelly Crystals

Directions
1. Line Base And Sides Of A 3.5cm Deep, 16cm X 26cm (Base) Slab Pan With Baking Paper. 
2. Combine Biscuit Crumbs And Butter. Press Into Base Of Lined Pan. Refrigerate For 1 Hour Until Firm.
3. Using An Electric Mixer, Beat Cream Cheese, Sugar And Vanilla Until Smooth. 
4. Gradually Beat In Cream. 
5. Place Water Into A Small Bowl. Sprinkle Over Gelatine. 
6. Stir Until Gelatine Dissolves. 
7. Set Aside To Cool Slightly. Beat Gelatine Into Filling Until Combined.
8. Pour Filling Over Base. Refrigerate For 3 To 4 Hours Or Until Set.
9. Meanwhile, Make Jelly, Following Packet Directions. Set Aside To Cool To Room Temperature. 
10. Pour Into A Shallow Dish. Refrigerate For 2 To 3 Hours Or Until Jelly Starts To Thicken (Like The Consistency Of Thickened Cream).
11. Pour Jelly Over Cheesecake. Refrigerate For 3 Hours Or Until Set. Cut Into Squares. Enjoy!

Note: Another way to take your Jelly Cheesecake to the next level is by adding strawberry hearts under the layers. Lay them on the top of the crust bottom.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/jelly-cheesecake-recipe-no-bake?omhide=true

DUMPAND GO CHEESY CHICKEN

total 6 hours
author amanda
yield 6

Ingredients
6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 (11 ounce) cans condensed cream of Cheddar cheese soup
1/2 cup milk
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon garlic powder

Instructions
1. Spray slow cooker with cooking spray. 
2. Place chicken breasts inside.
34. In a medium bowl mix together soup and milk, and pour mixture over chicken. Season with salt and pepper to taste and garlic powder.
1.	Cook on High for about 6 hours. Note: Do not lift lid while cooking!

Notes: Add 16oz Package of Frozen broccoli the last 30 minutes for a quick veggie addition.

http://momswithcrockpots.com/dump-and-go-cheesy-chicken/

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555054-1.html

*Swedenme's* DH decided to climb a ladder the other day- fortunately she arrived home in time to stop him. Just as well as a short while later he collapsed in a heap just walking in the house! The issues with her nephew may be getting sorted- after Sonya accused them of being bullies and threatening to report them. Her niece can now get legal aid as well for if (or next time might be more apt) legal help is needed again.

*flyty1n* injured her knee at work.

*Lurker* had someone knock a pot over in her yard and break it the other night-she suspects her neighbour who is also the most likely to have left dog poo on her lawn a few weeks ago.

*Kate's* DGD Caitlin is going to become a big sister late January- so a wedding and a birth in 2019 for them.

*jheiens* DD Susan was sent to ER-fortunately it was 'only' a severe gallbladder attack and not her heart as was a concern.

The therapy cat of *Pearls Girls* DH has been missing for over a week.

*Budasha* has a spine so full of arthritis that it is too late for surgery. Only pain is when she is in bed.

PHOTOS
3 - *Gwen* - Matthew's latest drawing
12 - *Gagesmom* - Louie the super easy lovie
15 - *Fan* - DH's new BMW racing car
18 - *Lurker* - Work table in the sitting room / Ringo
21 - *Kate* - River cruise pics
31 - *Poledra* - Honeybee socks
35 - *Rookie* - Thought for the day
37 - *Poledra* - A banana spider
40 - *Kate* - Caitlin
40 - *Sugarsugar* - Funny
43 - *Kate* - Birthday cards for Flyty1n & Pearls girls
49 - *Tami* - Cherry pitter / Chicken pot pies
51 - *Tami * - Amber & Arriana
62 - *Poledra* - Congratulations card for KateB
71 - *Bonnie* - Pics from garden visits
77 - *Kate* - Luke & PS Waverley
77 - *Swedenme* - Knitted Santa bag
82 - *Poledra* - Anniversary card for KateB
84 - *Bonnie* - Harley sweater
103 - *Fan* Eclipse of the moon.

RECIPES
12 - *Rookie* - "Nogo" pesto
21 - *Rookie* - Vegan peach cobbler (link)
24 - *Tami* - Cabbage steaks
26 - *Bonnie* - Cabbage steaks
76 - *Bonnie* - Gin & yellow raisins
86 - *Gweniepooh* EO blends for Salves
90 - *Fan* -Rumtopf

CRAFTS
83 - *Swedenme* - Jolly Santa Basket pattern (link)
101 - *Bonnie7591* Ravelry link for her cable sweater

OTHERS
20 - *Rookie* - Jumping rope songs (links)
32 - *Sugarsugar* - Australian spiders (link)
37 - *Lurker* - 15 other Murphy's laws
41 - *Cashmeregma* - Banana spiders (link)
61 - *Lurker* - Joke
77 - *Kate* - PS Waverley (link)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie.


No page numbers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting the new week, Sam & Julie.

I have all the ingredients for the chickpea bread, and it's low carb, so I think I'm going to try it! I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible. 
Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain. 
Now getting update notices again..so glad. 
Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this. 
Enjoyed the pictures. Thanks for posting them.
Currently trying to get glued down carpet pads off the stairs. No little task. They were put down with double sided sticky tape and nothing I have tried, Goo gone, mineral spirits, Toluene, olive oil, or the heat gun have worked. I am open to suggestions. Even went to the hardware store and invested in some Contractors residue removal but so far it just leaves an oily mess. Think it is mostly peanut oil, though it says "organic" ingredients on the label. I am wondering if peanut butter would work..would it be worth the expense. Unfortunately, I have 12 more stairs to go. Looks like that will be my next week work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for starting the new week, Sam & Julie.
> 
> I have all the ingredients for the chickpea bread, and it's low carb, so I think I'm going to try it! I'll let you know how it comes out.


That one caught my eye too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


Rubbing alcohol may unstick it; we used to use that at work to get goo off.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rubbing alcohol may unstick it; we used to use that at work to get goo off.


Thank you for the suggestion. I shall give that a try.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Julie, thank you for summery.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Another good start Sam and ladies. I see some good chicken recipes this week.
My KP friend in Philadelphia sent me this one and we had it last night. It was very good.

Chicken and Rice Casserole 
6 chicken pieces, legs, thighs or drumsticks.
2 cups rice
2 cups water
1 can each, cream of chicken soup, cream of celery soup, cream of mushroom soup.
(if unable to find celery soup use a stick of fresh chopped)
and an extra can of either of other 2 soups.
Salt and pepper
1tsp paprika
3Tb melted butter
2Tb chopped parsley
Cooking spray
Garlic powder 1tsp
Preheat oven to 350F or 180C coat 9x13 inch pan with spray
Add rice, water, soup, to pan and stir to combine.
Place chicken pieces on top, drizzle butter over top
Cover with foil and bake approx 2 hours, remove foil and bake 15 more minutes.

Stu wont eat garlic, or paprika, so I added a few slices of onion, and a handful of fresh sliced mushrooms.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Too funny Sam! But it’s all good!

Edit to say posting on last weeks thread ...
Glad you had a ride around the town...what a great idea !


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


Not sure what happened here ..... gremlins at work I guess


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


Yuck I did that once upon a time...I did use goo gone and might have used stripper once I got the actual carpet off. It was a pretty nasty job... I do remember leaving the goo gone on for a long time and then using a paint scraper to get the residue.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That one caught my eye too.


Hmmm don't think I'll be trying that one, sounds rather "beany"... but the garlic chicken thighs sound real good....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

So someone mentioned no page numbers ...I’m on page 1 does it continue somewhere??!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah ha there is ! ????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Julie & Sam thank you for starting the week this Friday. 
Sam I'm glad you got your puzzle going, or is it done. No problem for me at any time to start.
I just finished last weeks reading. I had to change a battery in my kitchen clock as it said 2:30 every time I looked. Finally figured out something might be wrong.
I stripped and changed the bed today and did 3 loads of wash, took care of chickens fed DH, talked to son, organized some things and did some ironing. Yes, I still iron sometimes, always iron when quilting. 
Hope those in the family in the right place enjoy the long eclipse. What a wonder. . . 

Company coming tomorrow morning early. DDIL wants me to keep 3 yr old for the day not the older boys. Then parents will flop here at night and take care of Baby. Next day DIL takes 2 older boys to Boy Scout Camp.
I had volunteered to take older boys, got snookered into taking 3 year old. . . He better be potty trained as they said. I don't need to take care of 2 people in pull-ups. I am obligated out of love to care for DH but not someone else's baby. I'll do my best as always tomorrow. I am much better with older kids who can communicate their needs. I never even held a baby until I held my own 3 babies. Now I have held my GKs as babies.
Please pray for DD. She is sick all the time, had xrays w/o protection a week before she found out she was with child.
She has an ultra sound next Friday to see if baby is viable and OK, and how many. His side has several sets of twins.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Julie & Sam thank you for starting the week this Friday.
> Sam I'm glad you got your puzzle going, or is it done. No problem for me at any time to start.
> I just finished last weeks reading. I had to change a battery in my kitchen clock as it said 2:30 every time I looked. Finally figured out something might be wrong.
> I stripped and changed the bed today and did 3 loads of wash, took care of chickens fed DH, talked to son, organized some things and did some ironing. Yes, I still iron sometimes, always iron when quilting.
> ...


Oh no!! Hope she and baby are ok....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


Eucalyptus oil works very well, on sticky labels etc, might be worth trying if you can get it. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna where did you find chickpea flour? I've never heard of it.


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for starting the new week, Sam & Julie.
> 
> I have all the ingredients for the chickpea bread, and it's low carb, so I think I'm going to try it! I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try a few drops of one of the lesser expensive essential oils.


flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week.
> Julie, thank you for summery.


 :sm24: Once again, I'm, just the 'poster', Joy! I took over very late in the day, although admittedly I was filling in at the end for both Kate and Margaret!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lifting your DD and baby in prayer for sure Pearls Girls.


Pearls Girls said:


> Julie & Sam thank you for starting the week this Friday.
> Sam I'm glad you got your puzzle going, or is it done. No problem for me at any time to start.
> I just finished last weeks reading. I had to change a battery in my kitchen clock as it said 2:30 every time I looked. Finally figured out something might be wrong.
> I stripped and changed the bed today and did 3 loads of wash, took care of chickens fed DH, talked to son, organized some things and did some ironing. Yes, I still iron sometimes, always iron when quilting.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam and all for the opening. Julie, whether you are just posting or also gathering info your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna where did you find chickpea flour? I've never heard of it.


We get ours from Indian (often Punjabi) suppliers. Also known as 'Besan'. I use it a lot- hope you have success finding it!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just dropping in to say hello. Not much going on here but the heat and humidity. 

Sam, the ice cream bread sounds interesting, but right under that recipe was so many good sounding quick breads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam and all for the opening. Julie, whether you are just posting or also gathering info your efforts are much appreciated.


Thank you Gwen! As it turned out today, I was nearly falling asleep over the computer, waiting for Sam!!!!!!
I eventually rang and spoke with Heidi!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Julie & Sam thank you for starting the week this Friday.
> Sam I'm glad you got your puzzle going, or is it done. No problem for me at any time to start.
> I just finished last weeks reading. I had to change a battery in my kitchen clock as it said 2:30 every time I looked. Finally figured out something might be wrong.
> I stripped and changed the bed today and did 3 loads of wash, took care of chickens fed DH, talked to son, organized some things and did some ironing. Yes, I still iron sometimes, always iron when quilting.
> ...


Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Once again, I'm, just the 'poster', Joy! I took over very late in the day, although admittedly I was filling in at the end for both Kate and Margaret!


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & Julie , thanks for starting us off again. So e great recipes.
My friend came & we picked 1.5 gallons of raspberries at DSs, I can’t believe how loaded the plants are, there’s going to be gallons more.
I came home & watered my pots & the planter. Now I’m catching up here, I will make supper later as DH is out cutting hay & wont be home until dark & DS is out baling what is already down
Tomorrow we have a wedding for one of DS2 classmates, his parents were my classmates so we’ve known him for a while????

Pearl, sounds like you are definitely having quite a time with your family. I hope all is well with your DDs baby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & Julie , thanks for starting us off again. So e great recipes.
> My friend came & we picked 1.5 gallons of raspberries at DSs, I can't believe how loaded the plants are, there's going to be gallons more.
> I came home & watered my pots & the planter. Now I'm catching up here, I will make supper later as DH is out cutting hay & wont be home until dark & DS is out baling what is already down
> Tomorrow we have a wedding for one of DS2 classmates, his parents were my classmates so we've known him for a while????
> ...


Thanks Bonnie!- Up here we are a little too warm for Raspberries!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Interesting concept - ice cream bread. May have try some.

Woman I am working with seems to currently be sulking because I do not just accept everything she says, not work related, as gospel from some God on high. Accuses me of being blinkered when I won't accept her unsafe ideas about health issues. She has some stupid ideas about doctors (absolutely hates), prescription meds, and uses natural medications without being fully aware of all possible side effects. Oh well this job will end soon and hopefully work with some other people then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna where did you find chickpea flour? I've never heard of it.


Same as gram flour?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. I need to get to sleep so I can go into work tomorrow and then see a few friends for a few hours and then home to chores. Busy day for sure. Yesterday I had a lady at work decide she wasn't going to talk to me all day because she had to go get a chair to sit on. It was quite entertaining to see such an attitude from a grown woman who is married and has children. She is always complaining about something. I talked to the team lead and told him that she did not need to bring that attitude to our side. She has been helping us this week so she is an extra person so she needed to bring a chair with her and she didn't. This is a lady who doesn't Christmas shop for her children and always complains about having no money, but surprisingly she finds enough money to get drunk every week. I wonder why she is so broke she can't afford Christmas. It must come as a surprise and catches her off guard each year. We joke about that each year in our home as people act so surprised that it is coming and they should do something about it. I shopped in January and throughout the year so when birthdays and Christmas came, I had gifts for my boys even during difficult times.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, wishing you a happier assignment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds very good fan - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Fan said:


> Another good start Sam and ladies. I see some good chicken recipes this week.
> My KP friend in Philadelphia sent me this one and we had it last night. It was very good.
> 
> Chicken and Rice Casserole


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same as gram flour?


I don't think so, Jeanette. Graham flour is wheat flour but chickpea or garbanzo flour would be made from ground, dried garbanzos or chickpeas to the finest of wheat flour.

Ohio Joy

EDIT: You are correct, Jeanette. I had assumed that your spelling was an auto correct and looked up directions for making gram/chickpea flour and found my error.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen! As it turned out today, I was nearly falling asleep over the computer, waiting for Sam!!!!!!
> I eventually rang and spoke with Heidi!


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I need to get to sleep so I can go into work tomorrow and then see a few friends for a few hours and then home to chores. Busy day for sure. Yesterday I had a lady at work decide she wasn't going to talk to me all day because she had to go get a chair to sit on. It was quite entertaining to see such an attitude from a grown woman who is married and has children. She is always complaining about something. I talked to the team lead and told him that she did not need to bring that attitude to our side. She has been helping us this week so she is an extra person so she needed to bring a chair with her and she didn't. This is a lady who doesn't Christmas shop for her children and always complains about having no money, but surprisingly she finds enough money to get drunk every week. I wonder why she is so broke she can't afford Christmas. It must come as a surprise and catches her off guard each year. We joke about that each year in our home as people act so surprised that it is coming and they should do something about it. I shopped in January and throughout the year so when birthdays and Christmas came, I had gifts for my boys even during difficult times.


I'm sorry you had to put up with a pouty coworker, you work such long hours, you don't need the added stress.
I also shop all year for gifts. I can't imagine not shopping for your kids, how selfish of her


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting concept - ice cream bread. May have try some.
> 
> Woman I am working with seems to currently be sulking because I do not just accept everything she says, not work related, as gospel from some God on high. Accuses me of being blinkered when I won't accept her unsafe ideas about health issues. She has some stupid ideas about doctors (absolutely hates), prescription meds, and uses natural medications without being fully aware of all possible side effects. Oh well this job will end soon and hopefully work with some other people then.


Sorry you too are having to put up with nonsense from a coworker, must be the week for it, maybe the full moon????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as she picks on herself all is good. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting concept - ice cream bread. May have try some.
> 
> Woman I am working with seems to currently be sulking because I do not just accept everything she says, not work related, as gospel from some God on high. Accuses me of being blinkered when I won't accept her unsafe ideas about health issues. She has some stupid ideas about doctors (absolutely hates), prescription meds, and uses natural medications without being fully aware of all possible side effects. Oh well this job will end soon and hopefully work with some other people then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


As I said to you, Sam- it was a first- except for the time when you had a power outage!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


I was seriously saddened last night to see that parts of Yosemite were ablaze.

You are doing so well, Joy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


Sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


I hope the smoke doesn't get too bad. You seem to b doing well so soon after your surgery


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone, thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week. 
Sounds like you and Heidi have a great thing going, she gets her walking in with company and you get out and about. 
David didn't make it home tonight, he'll be home early tomorrow, he was about 2 hours short on time. 
Now to get caught up here since I'm caught up on last weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


That sounds like quite the job, I hope that you can find something that makes the job a little bit easier, I don't have any ideas to offer though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Julie & Sam thank you for starting the week this Friday.
> Sam I'm glad you got your puzzle going, or is it done. No problem for me at any time to start.
> I just finished last weeks reading. I had to change a battery in my kitchen clock as it said 2:30 every time I looked. Finally figured out something might be wrong.
> I stripped and changed the bed today and did 3 loads of wash, took care of chickens fed DH, talked to son, organized some things and did some ironing. Yes, I still iron sometimes, always iron when quilting.
> ...


I hope that all goes well with watching the 3 yr old. Your DIL is a doozy. 
Praying for DD and the baby(ies).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting concept - ice cream bread. May have try some.
> 
> Woman I am working with seems to currently be sulking because I do not just accept everything she says, not work related, as gospel from some God on high. Accuses me of being blinkered when I won't accept her unsafe ideas about health issues. She has some stupid ideas about doctors (absolutely hates), prescription meds, and uses natural medications without being fully aware of all possible side effects. Oh well this job will end soon and hopefully work with some other people then.


Hopefully you won't have to work with her for a while. 
Even natural meds need to be taken properly, or they can cause serious problems, hopefully she figures that out before doing damage to herself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I need to get to sleep so I can go into work tomorrow and then see a few friends for a few hours and then home to chores. Busy day for sure. Yesterday I had a lady at work decide she wasn't going to talk to me all day because she had to go get a chair to sit on. It was quite entertaining to see such an attitude from a grown woman who is married and has children. She is always complaining about something. I talked to the team lead and told him that she did not need to bring that attitude to our side. She has been helping us this week so she is an extra person so she needed to bring a chair with her and she didn't. This is a lady who doesn't Christmas shop for her children and always complains about having no money, but surprisingly she finds enough money to get drunk every week. I wonder why she is so broke she can't afford Christmas. It must come as a surprise and catches her off guard each year. We joke about that each year in our home as people act so surprised that it is coming and they should do something about it. I shopped in January and throughout the year so when birthdays and Christmas came, I had gifts for my boys even during difficult times.


Goodness, it must be a week for dealing with difficult coworkers. Hopefully she won't be back to your side to help again anytime soon, it definitely doesn't help anyone else's moral.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


Sounds like you are doing much better. 
I did my hip flow yoga today. 
So at 111f you were doing hot yoga? lol 
The water probably felt really good though. 
I hope they get the fire out soon, before it does much damage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna where did you find chickpea flour? I've never heard of it.


I found it in the Middle Eastern or Indian food section at the market. You can make your own--grind dry garbanzos into flour, but it takes a while (I use an old coffee grinder for stuff like that and do a little at a time).

I did make it--two things I would do differently if I make it again. I'd let it sit longer than two hours (don't know if that helps the texture or not, but worth a try), and I'd back off on the rosemary--it was a bit overpowering. I did like the flavor, though it doesn't seem much like bread.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up so I'm off to bed I think. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Copied Sams first chicken dish and Fans chicken dish. The Icecream bread was an interesting idea as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


Wow- I would have loved to see it, but not the flooding. 
I do hope your car will be okay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow- I would have loved to see it, but not the flooding.
> I do hope your car will be okay.


Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


That sure was a strike! Double Wow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting concept - ice cream bread. May have try some.
> 
> Woman I am working with seems to currently be sulking because I do not just accept everything she says, not work related, as gospel from some God on high. Accuses me of being blinkered when I won't accept her unsafe ideas about health issues. She has some stupid ideas about doctors (absolutely hates), prescription meds, and uses natural medications without being fully aware of all possible side effects. Oh well this job will end soon and hopefully work with some other people then.


Are you counting the days till this particular job is finished , hopefully you don't get to work with her again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


Seeing the storm must have stunning- but not all the other effects of it. Just saw your photo- it was stunning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I need to get to sleep so I can go into work tomorrow and then see a few friends for a few hours and then home to chores. Busy day for sure. Yesterday I had a lady at work decide she wasn't going to talk to me all day because she had to go get a chair to sit on. It was quite entertaining to see such an attitude from a grown woman who is married and has children. She is always complaining about something. I talked to the team lead and told him that she did not need to bring that attitude to our side. She has been helping us this week so she is an extra person so she needed to bring a chair with her and she didn't. This is a lady who doesn't Christmas shop for her children and always complains about having no money, but surprisingly she finds enough money to get drunk every week. I wonder why she is so broke she can't afford Christmas. It must come as a surprise and catches her off guard each year. We joke about that each year in our home as people act so surprised that it is coming and they should do something about it. I shopped in January and throughout the year so when birthdays and Christmas came, I had gifts for my boys even during difficult times.


Oh no what a childish attitude , hope you don't need her help any more,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


Sounds like you are doing better Joy 
Hope they can get the fire under control


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a thunderstorm right now. I'm loving the whole experience, but it's a rare thing these days. I hope all is well with your area, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sure was a strike! Double Wow!


The lightening was just constant for about 30 minutes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The lightening was just constant for about 30 minutes


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well what a super day our household has had. The guys left on time and I went to see Julie. 
This woman is some cook! She made fettuccini, with sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms in a delicious cheese sauce.
Then we had homemade coconut ice cream with lemon curd over it. So yummy! Her gift from UK of yarn I’d to die for absolutely gorgeous 
colours and fine textures. 
The boy just got in at 4pm fizzing with glee over the car. It is very cool I must say. They stopped at racetrack on the way home to fix some rattles 
then finally got back here. Stu is now doing a couple of jobs on it, ready for racing tomorrow. It’s all go in our house today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The lightening was just constant for about 30 minutes


Wow what a spectacular storm! Hope no damage for your family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Copied Sams first chicken dish and Fans chicken dish. The Icecream bread was an interesting idea as well.


Hope you enjoy the chicken dish, I have some leftover to enjoy tomorrow. Must go back and checkout ice cream bread.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


Wow! We had thunder and lightning too, but only for about 10 minutes. DH left the car in the car park across the road and now it's surrounded by a large puddle!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot... thanks to everyone for starting us off this week. :sm11: 

We had another lovely 19c day again today., back to cold and wet tomorrow but that's ok as it is Winter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555054-1.html
> 
> *Swedenme's* DH decided to climb a ladder the other day- fortunately she arrived home in time to stop him. Just as well as a short while later he collapsed in a heap just walking in the house! The issues with her nephew may be getting sorted- after Sonya accused them of being bullies and threatening to report them. Her niece can now get legal aid as well for if (or next time might be more apt) legal help is needed again.
> 
> ...


Good morning everyone and thanks to Sam and Julie for getting us off on another week, not forgetting Kate and Margaret who put in a lot of the work too. Some tasty looking recipes there to file away for another day.
Well, our heatwave has broken at last and this morning I have a beautiful cool breeze blowing through the house. We are to have about 20/22c for the next couple of days and then the heat returns. Yesterday evening we had about five minutes of steady rain which was better than nothing but other parts of the country had much more. Lots of thunderstorms around but they always seem to miss here. Unfortunately the sky was too overcast to see anything of the lunar eclipse.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam, Lurker and all who made this possible.
> Fires continue and smoky air is the result. Still praying for rain.
> Now getting update notices again..so glad.
> Hoping Fan and Lurker had a wonderful lunch together. Good you can be near enough to each other to do this.
> ...


Sorry Joyce, I can't think of anything to help with your task. It's not a job I've ever had to tackle. Sounds like it will be a hard job.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Julie & Sam thank you for starting the week this Friday.
> Sam I'm glad you got your puzzle going, or is it done. No problem for me at any time to start.
> I just finished last weeks reading. I had to change a battery in my kitchen clock as it said 2:30 every time I looked. Finally figured out something might be wrong.
> I stripped and changed the bed today and did 3 loads of wash, took care of chickens fed DH, talked to son, organized some things and did some ironing. Yes, I still iron sometimes, always iron when quilting.
> ...


A lot going on in your family at the moment. Sending best wishes for all of them and also to you who seems to be care giver to them all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna where did you find chickpea flour? I've never heard of it.


I think it's what we call gram flour available from Asian shops.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting concept - ice cream bread. May have try some.
> 
> Woman I am working with seems to currently be sulking because I do not just accept everything she says, not work related, as gospel from some God on high. Accuses me of being blinkered when I won't accept her unsafe ideas about health issues. She has some stupid ideas about doctors (absolutely hates), prescription meds, and uses natural medications without being fully aware of all possible side effects. Oh well this job will end soon and hopefully work with some other people then.


The good part of your job is that when you have someone who's difficult to work with, you know it won't be forever.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I need to get to sleep so I can go into work tomorrow and then see a few friends for a few hours and then home to chores. Busy day for sure. Yesterday I had a lady at work decide she wasn't going to talk to me all day because she had to go get a chair to sit on. It was quite entertaining to see such an attitude from a grown woman who is married and has children. She is always complaining about something. I talked to the team lead and told him that she did not need to bring that attitude to our side. She has been helping us this week so she is an extra person so she needed to bring a chair with her and she didn't. This is a lady who doesn't Christmas shop for her children and always complains about having no money, but surprisingly she finds enough money to get drunk every week. I wonder why she is so broke she can't afford Christmas. It must come as a surprise and catches her off guard each year. We joke about that each year in our home as people act so surprised that it is coming and they should do something about it. I shopped in January and throughout the year so when birthdays and Christmas came, I had gifts for my boys even during difficult times.


Hopefully you only have to work with her for a week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


You did well to accomplish so much in that temperature and a smokey atmosphere too. I hope they get the fires under control soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


So that's where all the rain went! I would have cheerfully shared it with you. I went to bed last night dreaming of being woken during the night by a loud thunderstorm - it didn't happen! I hope you don't have too much mess to clear up this morning. Glad DH and DS got home safely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


Spectacular!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well what a super day our household has had. The guys left on time and I went to see Julie.
> This woman is some cook! She made fettuccini, with sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms in a delicious cheese sauce.
> Then we had homemade coconut ice cream with lemon curd over it. So yummy! Her gift from UK of yarn I'd to die for absolutely gorgeous
> colours and fine textures.
> ...


Sounds like you and Stu both had a great day, each in your own way. Julie's lunch sounds delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


They will keep you nice and toasty!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a fantastic lightening storm. Hoping that there were no lightening strikes causing damage and glad your power is on. I have two Consol solar jars, which are jars that charge from the sun and are wonderful when the power goes out at night. You can find the link here: 



 They give jobs to poor workers and are really neat to use and quite bright. One can read by them. I have not used them to knit by, but think that could be done as well. I understand you can buy the parts at places online and make your own as well.
Glad that the Kermit car is home and has already been officially tested. Sounds like you will have a fun time racing it today.
What a fantastic lunch you and Julie had. Perhaps Julie will share her recipe. I have downloaded Fan's recipe and shall try it another Sunday lunch.
Fine slippers. They will keep warm and toasty feet for sure.
A quiet day planned here, more digging at the tape on the stairs. I was glad for the alcohol suggestion and will try it. According to the web, alcohol supposedly weakens adhesive bonds. I am thinking a run to the liquor store for some Everclear may be in order, though I will try plain old rubbing alcohol first. I don't want to ruin the finish on the stairs as the color was carefully blended by my DS to match the cherry color of the rest of the wood floors and she did a wonderful match. 
I can put the pork roast from the freezer in the Instant Pot and have pulled pork ready for tomorrow's lunch and get some fresh sweet corn on the way home from town from our local farmer stand.
I'd ask for your faith and prayers for my good, long time friend Carolyn. She was a year ahead of me in anesthesia school and has been a dear friend for all this time. We moved to Utah together. She fell and broke a vertebra in her back and contused a lung, currently hospitalized because she struggling to keep her oxygen levels up. She will be 80 in September and we were planning a party for her on Saturday, which sadly, will not come to pass.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lifting your DD and baby in prayer for sure Pearls Girls.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Did some housework, about 20 min. Floor yoga and water jogged 30 min. 111F, hot, humid, smokey due to Yosemite fire.


Ugh that is too hot. I hope they get the fires under control soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a fantastic lightening storm. Hoping that there were no lightening strikes causing damage and glad your power is on. I have two Consol solar jars, which are jars that charge from the sun and are wonderful when the power goes out at night. You can find the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prayers for Carolyn.

I am tired just now, and have a busy day tomorrow, but I will write out how I did the Pasta. (Later- maybe Tuesday).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


Goodness that was some storm! Glad your son and DH got home safely, hope the car is ok. I wouldnt have liked to have been home alone with no power in that type of electrical storm. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


They look lovely Heather definitely keep your toes warm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well what a super day our household has had. The guys left on time and I went to see Julie.
> This woman is some cook! She made fettuccini, with sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms in a delicious cheese sauce.
> Then we had homemade coconut ice cream with lemon curd over it. So yummy! Her gift from UK of yarn I'd to die for absolutely gorgeous
> colours and fine textures.
> ...


Yumm. Lunch sounds delicious. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> So that's where all the rain went! I would have cheerfully shared it with you. I went to bed last night dreaming of being woken during the night by a loud thunderstorm - it didn't happen! I hope you don't have too much mess to clear up this morning. Glad DH and DS got home safely.


Took me a good couple of hours to clean all the sludge away, my neighbour to the left had the car parked on the front which slightly annoys me as we all have long drives so I couldn't clean that part 
One good thing my grass is backyo it's lovely green colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Spectacular!


Think it looked more spectacular because the power was out so no street lighting ,all the trees surrounding us made it really dark and the lightening just kept coming one after another


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> What a fantastic lightening storm. Hoping that there were no lightening strikes causing damage and glad your power is on. I have two Consol solar jars, which are jars that charge from the sun and are wonderful when the power goes out at night. You can find the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your friend Joyce , she will be in my prayers


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Got to try that ice cream bread, sounds so yummy.

Janallyn in Florida


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam and all helpers. I didn't get my post today, but went through Google and brought it up. It's on page 7 already, I'll probably not catch up again this week! LOL
Fires north of here, way north outside of Redding,CA and smaller outside of Ukiah, CA, in Lake County and Hopland. Lots of smoke yesterday afternoon but this morning we have fog a la San Francisco. So can't tell what the air is like. Nice and cool though at 56 degrees F. Hopefully, no more 100's plus. I'm done with summer already! Happy Weekend to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well what a super day our household has had. The guys left on time and I went to see Julie.
> This woman is some cook! She made fettuccini, with sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms in a delicious cheese sauce.
> Then we had homemade coconut ice cream with lemon curd over it. So yummy! Her gift from UK of yarn I'd to die for absolutely gorgeous
> colours and fine textures.
> ...


Sounds fabulous all around! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


Colorful and warm, two of my favorite things!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy to Carolyn and all others in need.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


I'm glad your DH & son got home OK, hope the car isn't flooded. Such crazy storms this year, I'm glad the power wasn't off too long.
I see you still had a mess to clean up, I hope they soon get that sewer line cleaned so it doesn't happen again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


Wow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well what a super day our household has had. The guys left on time and I went to see Julie.
> This woman is some cook! She made fettuccini, with sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms in a delicious cheese sauce.
> Then we had homemade coconut ice cream with lemon curd over it. So yummy! Her gift from UK of yarn I'd to die for absolutely gorgeous
> colours and fine textures.
> ...


Sounds like a great day.
Julie, are you going to share your sauce recipe? It sounds good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


What a pretty color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> You did well to accomplish so much in that temperature and a smokey atmosphere too. I hope they get the fires under control soon.


Those fires are terrible, we've seen photos on the news, just awful. Hope the firefighters can get some control soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a fantastic lightening storm. Hoping that there were no lightening strikes causing damage and glad your power is on. I have two Consol solar jars, which are jars that charge from the sun and are wonderful when the power goes out at night. You can find the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At you job do you have adhesive remover pads? Would they work for you? If they are gentle enough to remove it from skin, I would think they wouldn't hurt the wood.
I hope your friend Carolyn recovers, quickly, that must have been a terrible fall


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it looked more spectacular because the power was out so no street lighting ,all the trees surrounding us made it really dark and the lightening just kept coming one after another


I never thought about the street lights being off making more of a lightening show since there are nine around here ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you Sam and all helpers. I didn't get my post today, but went through Google and brought it up. It's on page 7 already, I'll probably not catch up again this week! LOL
> Fires north of here, way north outside of Redding,CA and smaller outside of Ukiah, CA, in Lake County and Hopland. Lots of smoke yesterday afternoon but this morning we have fog a la San Francisco. So can't tell what the air is like. Nice and cool though at 56 degrees F. Hopefully, no more 100's plus. I'm done with summer already! Happy Weekend to all.


Good you've got it a bit cooler, I imagine that will be a help to the firefighters. I hope the smoke doesn't get too bad in your area.

I'm sure not ready for summer to be over & I can't believe it's 1/2 gone already????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have I told you all how much I love being a farm wife?????????last night DH was having trouble with one of the tractors & decided he needed to tow it backwards. It was on a terribly steep side hill & wouldn’t come out of park. Sooo, off we went. I hate driving machinery on hills as I was on a combine that tipped when I was about 8 or 9 & got thrown around. So DH pulled it backwards until I got it out of park, then I had to ease the tractor & haybind down the hill. Seems the older I get the more often I’m the one out helping him????when the kids were young, his dad was still around & then later the boys could give a hand, now lucky me, I’m it????????
Just discovered we have another wasp nest on the deck, inside the wood pellet BBQ, it needs repair so hasn't been used this season. I’m glad it was DH who disturbed them, he didn’t get stung but could so easily have been the GKs are they sometimes play on the deck
Well, time to get something done. Have a good day


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Yes, fire saddens me also.
Jeanette, thank you.
Bonnie, thank you.
KayeJo, got your humor. But i was inside swamp cooler running.
Sonja, sorry you had such a bad night. Hope you get to rest today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies as it's 4 am think I'll finally give up on the idea of any sleep , had a fun evening last night , had one of the worst electrical storms I've ever seen , the thunder and lightening just rolled into one , it was like flashing Christmas lights and the torrential rain flooded the place in 2 seconds ,it was pitch black at 8pm when it should have still been light the power went out and I got a message from the power grid saying hopefully they will have it fixed by 10 30, so I was sat in the dark for the next couple of hours with the constant lightening flashing through the house , the emergency truck came just after 9 to try and clear away the water but left without any success , son and husband finally arrived home just after power came back on at 10pm , fingers crossed the car is ok as they had to drive through the flooding , a larger emergency truck came about 11 and finally got rid of all the water, will more than likely have to spend a couple of hours out there clearing up sometime later on this morning


I sure hope that the car is okay, but with all the rain you all have had, you may need one of those cars that is also a boat. lol
Sounds like a spectacular storm though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a thunderstorm right now. I'm loving the whole experience, but it's a rare thing these days. I hope all is well with your area, Sonja.


I hope that it nets a good amount of rain for you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, great slippers.
Angela, thank you. I hope they get fire out soon also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, sorry about fires. Cool temp sounds lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, you are a courageous woman! I have a thing about steep drop offs and have to not look when traveling mountain roads.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back home from our night away - spectacular scenery, a nice hotel and the food was good. The weather yesterday was lovely, but thunderstorms overnight and a bit cloudy today as you can see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back home from our night away - spectacular scenery, a nice hotel and the food was good. The weather yesterday was lovely, but thunderstorms overnight and a bit cloudy today as you can see.


They're probably correct. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well what a super day our household has had. The guys left on time and I went to see Julie.
> This woman is some cook! She made fettuccini, with sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms in a delicious cheese sauce.
> Then we had homemade coconut ice cream with lemon curd over it. So yummy! Her gift from UK of yarn I'd to die for absolutely gorgeous
> colours and fine textures.
> ...


I think Julie could start her own restaurant from the sounds of the delicious foods coming out of her kitchen. :sm04: 
Great that the guys got Kermit home safe and sound, and ready to race, tell him to run a lap or two for me, please. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Julie could start her own restaurant from the sounds of the delicious foods coming out of her kitchen. :sm04:
> Great that the guys got Kermit home safe and sound, and ready to race, tell him to run a lap or two for me, please. lol


Me, too, please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


Those are really cute, and they look warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back home from our night away - spectacular scenery, a nice hotel and the food was good. The weather yesterday was lovely, but thunderstorms overnight and a bit cloudy today as you can see.


The loch looks lovely Kate , glad you got some nice weather, it's a lot nicer here in all ways , had a high of 23c and a nice breeze, so thankfully hair is not stuck to back of neck today


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a fantastic lightening storm. Hoping that there were no lightening strikes causing damage and glad your power is on. I have two Consol solar jars, which are jars that charge from the sun and are wonderful when the power goes out at night. You can find the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Joyce, that link was like a trip down the rabbit hole, I watched that and ended up in interior design. lolol 
An hour later, I'm back. :sm04:

Prayers for your friend, that sounds very painful, I hope that she bounces back quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Got to try that ice cream bread, sounds so yummy.
> 
> Janallyn in Florida


Welcome to the tea table, hope you come back and visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have I told you all how much I love being a farm wife?????????last night DH was having trouble with one of the tractors & decided he needed to tow it backwards. It was on a terribly steep side hill & wouldn't come out of park. Sooo, off we went. I hate driving machinery on hills as I was on a combine that tipped when I was about 8 or 9 & got thrown around. So DH pulled it backwards until I got it out of park, then I had to ease the tractor & haybind down the hill. Seems the older I get the more often I'm the one out helping him????when the kids were young, his dad was still around & then later the boys could give a hand, now lucky me, I'm it????????
> Just discovered we have another wasp nest on the deck, inside the wood pellet BBQ, it needs repair so hasn't been used this season. I'm glad it was DH who disturbed them, he didn't get stung but could so easily have been the GKs are they sometimes play on the deck
> Well, time to get something done. Have a good day


Lol! You certainly don't have time to get bored.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Yes, fire saddens me also.
> Jeanette, thank you.
> Bonnie, thank you.
> KayeJo, got your humor. But i was inside swamp cooler running.
> Sonja, sorry you had such a bad night. Hope you get to rest today.


Lol! New you would, I can't even imagine trying hot yoga, I get hot and sweaty enough doing a full flow, that I do not need to add extra heat to it. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back home from our night away - spectacular scenery, a nice hotel and the food was good. The weather yesterday was lovely, but thunderstorms overnight and a bit cloudy today as you can see.


Lovely scenery, and adorable visitors.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joyce, that link was like a trip down the rabbit hole, I watched that and ended up in interior design. lolol
> An hour later, I'm back. :sm04:
> 
> Prayers for your friend, that sounds very painful, I hope that she bounces back quickly.


So sorry for the side trip. Just look up Consol solar mason jar and you will find it. I got mine from Grommet. 
So enjoyed the pictures. So glad they were posted.
Thank you for your kind prayers. She is quite frail so they are much appreciated. 
Julie and Fan are both great cooks I believe. Julie has learned to use common ingredients to make tasty meals. Cooking was never my forte, so I mostly do veggies, meat and potato type meals. Tomorrow it is pulled pork sandwiches with fresh sweet corn. Had an ear for lunch and it is very tasty and in its prime right now. 
Still working on the stair adhesive. Think the alcohol is slowly helping. Don't really want to try anything really flammable. Heat gun did not work but melted the plastic scraper I was using..lol. I shall also get some peanut oil at the store as supposedly peanut butter works and the basis of peanut butter working, I think, is probably the oil. It is cheap to try.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The heavy rain is back , I'll be very surprised if we don't get the thunder and lightening back too .At least I'm getting my wish and the rain is coming at night time , Think I'll start wishing for a million pound ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, Stu is getting ready for his first day of racing in Kermit car. Somehow that name might stick! 
I did not need dinner last night I was so full from the yummy lunch with Julie. Her cooking skills far outweigh mine, I have a plain food eater
for a husband so can’t do exotic flavours for him. My forte leans more towards desserts, jams etc. I took some fresh rhubarb from garden to her and a jar of lemon/lime curd I made, she laughed and handed me a jar of lemon curd she had made lol! I bought a big fish fillet yesterday for dinner last night but couldn’t eat any, so made it into raw fish for myself. It is a Polynesian dish, also called ceviche (spelling).

Basic recipe.
1 fillet fish of choice. I used snapper.
Cut into bite size, put into bowl, pour lemon/lime juice over it and mix well.
Leave a few hours in fridge, it will turn white as if cooked.
Pour off juice and add coconut cream, chopped spring onion, tomato. Cucumber.
Mix well and Enjoy. 

I hear some saying ewwww yuk! but I love it as does Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you make it again? what did you mean when you said it didn't seem like bread. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I found it in the Middle Eastern or Indian food section at the market. You can make your own--grind dry garbanzos into flour, but it takes a while (I use an old coffee grinder for stuff like that and do a little at a time).
> 
> I did make it--two things I would do differently if I make it again. I'd let it sit longer than two hours (don't know if that helps the texture or not, but worth a try), and I'd back off on the rosemary--it was a bit overpowering. I did like the flavor, though it doesn't seem much like bread.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, Stu is getting ready for his first day of racing in Kermit car. Somehow that name might stick!
> I did not need dinner last night I was so full from the yummy lunch with Julie. Her cooking skills far outweigh mine, I have a plain food eater
> for a husband so can't do exotic flavours for him. My forte leans more towards desserts, jams etc. I took some fresh rhubarb from garden to her and a jar of lemon/lime curd I made, she laughed and handed me a jar of lemon curd she had made lol! I bought a big fish fillet yesterday for dinner last night but couldn't eat any, so made it into raw fish for myself. It is a Polynesian dish, also called ceviche (spelling).
> 
> ...


Me, too! We add some cilantro and avocado and it becomes a Mexican dish.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The heavy rain is back , I'll be very surprised if we don't get the thunder and lightening back too .At least I'm getting my wish and the rain is coming at night time , Think I'll start wishing for a million pound ????


We had a very light shower about an hour ago. More forecast for tomorrow, I'm planning to go walking in the morning, so if we're walking in the rain that will be sheer bliss after the past few weeks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you decide to make the 'ice cream cake' i suggest you look at the article. think you will find it interesting. will you make the bread again? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I found it in the Middle Eastern or Indian food section at the market. You can make your own--grind dry garbanzos into flour, but it takes a while (I use an old coffee grinder for stuff like that and do a little at a time).
> 
> I did make it--two things I would do differently if I make it again. I'd let it sit longer than two hours (don't know if that helps the texture or not, but worth a try), and I'd back off on the rosemary--it was a bit overpowering. I did like the flavor, though it doesn't seem much like bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - i love a good thunder and lightening storm - we don't get one very often. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you had to be fairly south of the equator to see anything. --- sam



angelam said:


> Good morning everyone and thanks to Sam and Julie for getting us off on another week, not forgetting Kate and Margaret who put in a lot of the work too. Some tasty looking recipes there to file away for another day.
> Well, our heatwave has broken at last and this morning I have a beautiful cool breeze blowing through the house. We are to have about 20/22c for the next couple of days and then the heat returns. Yesterday evening we had about five minutes of steady rain which was better than nothing but other parts of the country had much more. Lots of thunderstorms around but they always seem to miss here. Unfortunately the sky was too overcast to see anything of the lunar eclipse.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look mighty warm. how big is you house that you are living in now? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness janallynbob - all the way from florida and you found us and we are so glad you did. we hope you enjoyed the cuppa with us and hope you will make the knitting tea party a definite stop when ever you are on line. there will be a empty chair with you name on it with fresh hot tea at hand. we'll be looking for you, --- sam



janallynbob said:


> Got to try that ice cream bread, sounds so yummy.
> 
> Janallyn in Florida


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, Stu is getting ready for his first day of racing in Kermit car. Somehow that name might stick!
> I did not need dinner last night I was so full from the yummy lunch with Julie. Her cooking skills far outweigh mine, I have a plain food eater
> for a husband so can't do exotic flavours for him. My forte leans more towards desserts, jams etc. I took some fresh rhubarb from garden to her and a jar of lemon/lime curd I made, she laughed and handed me a jar of lemon curd she had made lol! I bought a big fish fillet yesterday for dinner last night but couldn't eat any, so made it into raw fish for myself. It is a Polynesian dish, also called ceviche (spelling).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - i was just thinking - has your dh heard anything about his friend's son who shot himself. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DH & son got home OK, hope the car isn't flooded. Such crazy storms this year, I'm glad the power wasn't off too long.
> I see you still had a mess to clean up, I hope they soon get that sewer line cleaned so it doesn't happen again


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too! We add some cilantro and avocado and it becomes a Mexican dish.


Now that sounds good to me, I have an avocado in fridge so will add it. Not a fan of cilantro but the rest definitely.
Quite a versatile dish actually. Thank you for that suggestion. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, Stu is getting ready for his first day of racing in Kermit car. Somehow that name might stick!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are motor and sail boats permitted on you lochs'? --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back home from our night away - spectacular scenery, a nice hotel and the food was good. The weather yesterday was lovely, but thunderstorms overnight and a bit cloudy today as you can see.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> are motor and sail boats permitted on you lochs'? --- sam


Oh yes, in fact last night there was a speed boat going up and down with a guy waterskiing. Years ago my friend's wee girl saw a water skier for the first time and said, "Look, there's a man chasing a boat!" :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, it must be a week for dealing with difficult coworkers. Hopefully she won't be back to your side to help again anytime soon, it definitely doesn't help anyone else's moral.


The lovely lady was sort of back today. She was expected to be there no later than 6 AM but she arrived at 6:45 and was complaining of a headache and feeling queezy. She disappeared for about 10 minutes and then returned and sort of stood around. At some point she went to get the supplies she needed to do her job. Her handwriting was questionable at best. She disappeared again and returned. She went on break with us at 7:30 AM. Mind you the rest of us had been working 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 hours and we were ready for a break. She joined us and ate a doughnut then we returned to the work stations around 7:45. She set up her station to work at and worked a few minutes then disappeared again. When she returned she went to the person in charge and told him she wasn't feeling well and wasn't achieving anything and asked if she could go home. So she went home before 8:30 AM. It was certainly crazy. This is not unusual for her. I don't think she has any sick time left to use so I don't know what will happen next week. I still have more than 50 hours of sick time left for this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> The lovely lady was sort of back today. She was expected to be there no later than 6 AM but she arrived at 6:45 and was complaining of a headache and feeling queezy. She disappeared for about 10 minutes and then returned and sort of stood around. At some point she went to get the supplies she needed to do her job. Her handwriting was questionable at best. She disappeared again and returned. She went on break with us at 7:30 AM. Mind you the rest of us had been working 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 hours and we were ready for a break. She joined us and ate a doughnut then we returned to the work stations around 7:45. She set up her station to work at and worked a few minutes then disappeared again. When she returned she went to the person in charge and told him she wasn't feeling well and wasn't achieving anything and asked if she could go home. So she went home before 8:30 AM. It was certainly crazy. This is not unusual for her. I don't think she has any sick time left to use so I don't know what will happen next week. I still have more than 50 hours of sick time left for this year.


I hope the HR person makes sure she knows about the EAP. She's in need of some help.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> The lovely lady was sort of back today. She was expected to be there no later than 6 AM but she arrived at 6:45 and was complaining of a headache and feeling queezy. She disappeared for about 10 minutes and then returned and sort of stood around. At some point she went to get the supplies she needed to do her job. Her handwriting was questionable at best. She disappeared again and returned. She went on break with us at 7:30 AM. Mind you the rest of us had been working 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 hours and we were ready for a break. She joined us and ate a doughnut then we returned to the work stations around 7:45. She set up her station to work at and worked a few minutes then disappeared again. When she returned she went to the person in charge and told him she wasn't feeling well and wasn't achieving anything and asked if she could go home. So she went home before 8:30 AM. It was certainly crazy. This is not unusual for her. I don't think she has any sick time left to use so I don't know what will happen next week. I still have more than 50 hours of sick time left for this year.


I think it would be wise for you to ask for a drug test. Did her breath smell of alcohol? Is she pregnant? You have a right to know what her problem really is as if she is actually ill, you don't want her infecting the rest of you. Sorry you are having to deal with this on top of all the other things for which you are responsible.

My friend Carolyn is home from hospital but on bed rest for the next 6 weeks. I appreciate your prayers for her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I think it would be wise for you to ask for a drug test. Did her breath smell of alcohol? Is she pregnant? You have a right to know what her problem really is as if she is actually ill, you don't want her infecting the rest of you. Sorry you are having to deal with this on top of all the other things for which you are responsible.
> 
> My friend Carolyn is home from hospital but on bed rest for the next 6 weeks. I appreciate your prayers for her.


She was not contagious and fortunately we don't work with food. Enough people observed what was going on and some of them have gone to HR before regarding her choices.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice slippers Heather

Sonja when you said it was flooded in 2 minutes you didn't mean your house I hope! Glad your DH got home safely. The picture of the lightning was so dramatic.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the HR person makes sure she knows about the EAP. She's in need of some help.


If only she would admit she has a problem. UGH


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think it would be wise for you to ask for a drug test. Did her breath smell of alcohol? Is she pregnant? You have a right to know what her problem really is as if she is actually ill, you don't want her infecting the rest of you. Sorry you are having to deal with this on top of all the other things for which you are responsible.
> 
> My friend Carolyn is home from hospital but on bed rest for the next 6 weeks. I appreciate your prayers for her.


They continue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> If only she would admit she has a problem. UGH


Ugh..is right. Time for some action, however, whether it be immediate referral to EAP, a performance plan, or termination.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love ceviche! Haven't had it in years and have never made it myself.


Fan said:


> Good morning folks, Stu is getting ready for his first day of racing in Kermit car. Somehow that name might stick!
> I did not need dinner last night I was so full from the yummy lunch with Julie. Her cooking skills far outweigh mine, I have a plain food eater
> for a husband so can't do exotic flavours for him. My forte leans more towards desserts, jams etc. I took some fresh rhubarb from garden to her and a jar of lemon/lime curd I made, she laughed and handed me a jar of lemon curd she had made lol! I bought a big fish fillet yesterday for dinner last night but couldn't eat any, so made it into raw fish for myself. It is a Polynesian dish, also called ceviche (spelling).
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope quilters don’t mind if I borrow WWIT and WHIMM.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope quilters don't mind if I borrow WWIT and WHIMM.


As a quilter I can relate to those terms very well :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the side trip. Just look up Consol solar mason jar and you will find it. I got mine from Grommet.
> So enjoyed the pictures. So glad they were posted.
> Thank you for your kind prayers. She is quite frail so they are much appreciated.
> Julie and Fan are both great cooks I believe. Julie has learned to use common ingredients to make tasty meals. Cooking was never my forte, so I mostly do veggies, meat and potato type meals. Tomorrow it is pulled pork sandwiches with fresh sweet corn. Had an ear for lunch and it is very tasty and in its prime right now.
> Still working on the stair adhesive. Think the alcohol is slowly helping. Don't really want to try anything really flammable. Heat gun did not work but melted the plastic scraper I was using..lol. I shall also get some peanut oil at the store as supposedly peanut butter works and the basis of peanut butter working, I think, is probably the oil. It is cheap to try.


LOL!! That's okay, ended up in some interesting places. I think I'll to getting a couple of those. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The lovely lady was sort of back today. She was expected to be there no later than 6 AM but she arrived at 6:45 and was complaining of a headache and feeling queezy. She disappeared for about 10 minutes and then returned and sort of stood around. At some point she went to get the supplies she needed to do her job. Her handwriting was questionable at best. She disappeared again and returned. She went on break with us at 7:30 AM. Mind you the rest of us had been working 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 hours and we were ready for a break. She joined us and ate a doughnut then we returned to the work stations around 7:45. She set up her station to work at and worked a few minutes then disappeared again. When she returned she went to the person in charge and told him she wasn't feeling well and wasn't achieving anything and asked if she could go home. So she went home before 8:30 AM. It was certainly crazy. This is not unusual for her. I don't think she has any sick time left to use so I don't know what will happen next week. I still have more than 50 hours of sick time left for this year.


Sad, she needs an intervention, I don't know for what, but something is definitely going on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope quilters don't mind if I borrow WWIT and WHIMM.


 :sm23: I told David that I get SEX every time I go to the yarn store. LOLOL!!! He said huh? lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I told David that I get SEX every time I go to the yarn store. LOLOL!!! He said huh? lol


I hesitated commenting on that one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hesitated commenting on that one!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> As a quilter I can relate to those terms very well :sm24:


As a quilter, I get them all also. Computer abbreviations, however, I do not understand unless it is fiber specific.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I worked off & on all day trying to find the Knitting Party. I don't even get listings for the Knitting Paradise anymore. It all happened over the last 2 weeks. Happy to be here. I just caught up to page 11. I finally emailed to a P.M. and tried searching there. I thought that I was OK when you all started talking about problems, now I'm not.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Last night talked to DS twice. they didn't get packed 6&8 year old up until 10:30 carrying boxes etc. Mom was drinking coffee.(I imagine.) I helped them move once before & DH and I worked hard as she stood & watched or left until it was done. She went to her mothers with a load for part of this time. Were to be packed and on the road by 9 this a.m.
I called DS & he said they were all sleeping. I suggested he get the boys up and dressed. He said no problem, they slept in their clothes last night on the floor after working very hard helping. (These are just kids!) I called at 1p.m. and he said no more had been done and she was doing nothing for the effort. Not bringing little guy today. Not going to flop here tonight. She messengered me that our DS needed to stop raising his voice to her, and that I might just get all of my money back. Son says nothing is happening and not to worry about it all.
I am surprised she could even sign on a contract as she has no Land lord references. I wouldn't do it again. She is working on being a free loader as was her mother until she was grown up. She has to be out by the 30th. If she leaves today she is not allowed back in, So I think she will not leave until 12a.m. on the 30th just to irritate the land lady who asked her to leave in March.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Busy day for me. Visitor this morning to see DH and talk about renovations. He will send recommendations on some stuff. (He will be new boss for DS, starting August 6) 
Friend came and took my 9 old chickens who stopped laying eggs. He has 150 acres to let them free on.
Got to the bank on time and my new Bird bath bubbler came in the mail.
Now I need to clean & scrub coop and put new birds in. They will start laying this fall.hopefully. Then I can start on cleaning up the garage where I am keeping 5 chickens in 2 cages.
I've also been pulling on over grown weeds, now I'll bag and dump at landfill. Trying to clean out more weeds and eventually plant like other side of house.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Praying for you all and sending {{{{{hugs}}}}} to those in need. 
You all sound like you are spot on at the table, enjoy the hot tea.
It has been nice visiting you all. I'm not sure when "They" will allow me back on or send me notification of how to re-join you folks around the table. Save me a seat still. . . I'll keep trying to find my way back. Unfortunately all the bread crumbs are gone so the path is not so clear. I get the pms ok but can't find my way to the Table in the dark. I went in to my profile and checked to get notifications. . .none yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I need to get to sleep so I can go into work tomorrow and then see a few friends for a few hours and then home to chores. Busy day for sure. Yesterday I had a lady at work decide she wasn't going to talk to me all day because she had to go get a chair to sit on. It was quite entertaining to see such an attitude from a grown woman who is married and has children. She is always complaining about something. I talked to the team lead and told him that she did not need to bring that attitude to our side. She has been helping us this week so she is an extra person so she needed to bring a chair with her and she didn't. This is a lady who doesn't Christmas shop for her children and always complains about having no money, but surprisingly she finds enough money to get drunk every week. I wonder why she is so broke she can't afford Christmas. It must come as a surprise and catches her off guard each year. We joke about that each year in our home as people act so surprised that it is coming and they should do something about it. I shopped in January and throughout the year so when birthdays and Christmas came, I had gifts for my boys even during difficult times.


Sorry you have to deal with that. I have always shopped that way. Especially when we had very little.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busybeeworker, wishing you a happier assignment.


Me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of how the lightening looked


I think I would have been hiding. Glad you are all safe. Hope the car is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great day.
> Julie, are you going to share your sauce recipe? It sounds good


I will, Bonnie- just a bit tired now- should have time on Tuesday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the hook. 8 ply acrylic yarn on a 4mm hook. Solid granny square slippers. Very cold at night where I am.


Nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Yes, fire saddens me also.
> Jeanette, thank you.
> Bonnie, thank you.
> KayeJo, got your humor. But i was inside swamp cooler running.
> Sonja, sorry you had such a bad night. Hope you get to rest today.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back home from our night away - spectacular scenery, a nice hotel and the food was good. The weather yesterday was lovely, but thunderstorms overnight and a bit cloudy today as you can see.


A lovely view down the lock. And did you feed the little visitors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Julie could start her own restaurant from the sounds of the delicious foods coming out of her kitchen. :sm04:
> Great that the guys got Kermit home safe and sound, and ready to race, tell him to run a lap or two for me, please. lol


I am a knitter, Kaye Jo- I cook only for my friends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a fantastic lightening storm. Hoping that there were no lightening strikes causing damage and glad your power is on. I have two Consol solar jars, which are jars that charge from the sun and are wonderful when the power goes out at night. You can find the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat light. Thanks. Prayers for your friend Carolyn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Football is on today rather than yesterday and Vicky had been planning on coming. Working today and looks like she will be very late so we are going to pick Up E soon and I will take her. Near their place and the team we play is the team my siblings follow so a couple of them will be there as well. David has a meeting at church so will drop us off and then come to the end of the football. Church and the oval are a 5 minute walk away so works well. This is not my normal ground which is 45 minutes by car.
Worked well that David has the meeting- he will like to see E. I could have bought both kids but trying to manage both sounded a bit hard and G is a bit funny today. Think I have both tomorrow for a while and then my normal Tuesday (E this week). She has a football so will take her onto the ground during the breaks and let her play with it. One of the nice things about this level of the sport allowing people onto the ground.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The loch looks lovely Kate , glad you got some nice weather, it's a lot nicer here in all ways , had a high of 23c and a nice breeze, so thankfully hair is not stuck to back of neck today


Now that weather sounds perfect. I saw that you have more heat on the way again though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you had to be fairly south of the equator to see anything. --- sam


I read that it would be visible in the UK. I think the problem for the US was the timing. Can't see them too well during the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are motor and sail boats permitted on you lochs'? --- sam


I spent a week on a boat on the lochs with Mum my sister and my girls. A lovely relaxing week. And got to go through locks on the lochs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The lovely lady was sort of back today. She was expected to be there no later than 6 AM but she arrived at 6:45 and was complaining of a headache and feeling queezy. She disappeared for about 10 minutes and then returned and sort of stood around. At some point she went to get the supplies she needed to do her job. Her handwriting was questionable at best. She disappeared again and returned. She went on break with us at 7:30 AM. Mind you the rest of us had been working 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 hours and we were ready for a break. She joined us and ate a doughnut then we returned to the work stations around 7:45. She set up her station to work at and worked a few minutes then disappeared again. When she returned she went to the person in charge and told him she wasn't feeling well and wasn't achieving anything and asked if she could go home. So she went home before 8:30 AM. It was certainly crazy. This is not unusual for her. I don't think she has any sick time left to use so I don't know what will happen next week. I still have more than 50 hours of sick time left for this year.


She sounds like she might have some sort of problem. Medical, emotional, psychiatric who knows? Makes working hard- you shouldn't have to put her with her unreliability but if anything like very hard to stop someone working if they have a condition impacting on them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Did a a quick catch up. I've spent the day helping DS and DDIL move. Got everything from garage and apartment moved. Tomorrow will be the storage unit. I left at 7:45 this morning. Got home just after 10. Showered and made DH's lunch for work tomorrow. Hair is dry now and I'm caught up. Hope to comment more tomorrow. Night.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Praying for you all and sending {{{{{hugs}}}}} to those in need.
> You all sound like you are spot on at the table, enjoy the hot tea.
> It has been nice visiting you all. I'm not sure when "They" will allow me back on or send me notification of how to re-join you folks around the table. Save me a seat still. . . I'll keep trying to find my way back. Unfortunately all the bread crumbs are gone so the path is not so clear. I get the pms ok but can't find my way to the Table in the dark. I went in to my profile and checked to get notifications. . .none yet.


Pearls Girls, the easiest way to find the tea party is to log on to Knitting paradise. The home page has a section called Swaps, KALs, periodicals, and group activities. If you go to that section you will see the knitting tea party as one of the categories.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - i was just thinking - has your dh heard anything about his friend's son who shot himself. --- sam


He was moved last week to Saskatoon to a rehab facility. I'm not sure how he's going to make out, he's totally blind & has memory problems so obviously some brain damage. I can't imagine he will be able to ever live on his own again, very sad for his family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh yes, in fact last night there was a speed boat going up and down with a guy waterskiing. Years ago my friend's wee girl saw a water skier for the first time and said, "Look, there's a man chasing a boat!" :sm23: :sm23:


????????. Lovely photos, thanks for sharing & I'm glad you had a nice time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice slippers Heather
> 
> Sonja when you said it was flooded in 2 minutes you didn't mean your house I hope! Glad your DH got home safely. The picture of the lightning was so dramatic.


No not house , the area in front , it's a circular bit of road that leads nowhere but to our houses , the rain came down so fast and heavy that it just flooded instantly , the 2 over flow drains just couldn't cope with the deluge either and completely blocked leaving all the water with nowhere to go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I would have been hiding. Glad you are all safe. Hope the car is ok.


Car was ok thankfully as son had to be at work


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, sorry you are having trouble with the woman from work, I hope they find you someone who wants to work & get her out of your way.

Tami, you must be exhausted after such a long day, hope you son & DIL are happy in their new home.

Pearl, I feel sorry for your son & his kids.

We just got home from the wedding, it was very nice & we had a good visit with some friends & neighbors. Lovely roast beef supper, the local ladies group always makes fantastic meals.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now that weather sounds perfect. I saw that you have more heat on the way again though.


Got a bit of a windy start this morning , trees are dancing everywhere, but son is supposed to come out soon and it's to be lower 20ies and for the rest of the week , so hopefully it will stay lower 20ies as that is much better weather


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I read that it would be visible in the UK. I think the problem for the US was the timing. Can't see them too well during the day.


I think we would have seen something if it hadn't been so overcast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope quilters don't mind if I borrow WWIT and WHIMM.


A number of those that I don't know are equally apt for knitting. Definitely the WWIT and WHIMM fit that category.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Much more exhausting going to the football with E. And don't get to see much. As we failed in our first quarter totally it didn't really matter. The last three quarters were exactly the same scores so if we had bothered to turn up at 2.10 instead of 2.40 it could have been a very interesting game.
Unfortunately for E I met up with 2 siblings, a friend and a quick chat to the guy who I saw recently who recognised me from the football. She still doesn't like strangers or people she doesn't know well. But when my brothers asked her questions she did answer them which is progress. I told her Grandad might come and she got very excited. And then I sent her back to her place with Grandad while I went to have coffee with my friend. Tried to tell David where I would be and then said Mark's second office. David knew just where I meant then. Mark being our minister and his second office being a coffee shop. My friend laughed at that as she knew just what I meant. I know her from out last church- and the coffee shop just down from that church was also known as the ministers second office.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I told David that I get SEX every time I go to the yarn store. LOLOL!!! He said huh? lol


 :sm24:

So I'm on a SEX diet then


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lovely view down the lock. And did you feed the little visitors.


No, I would happily have done but we had nothing with us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The heavy rain is back , I'll be very surprised if we don't get the thunder and lightening back too .At least I'm getting my wish and the rain is coming at night time , Think I'll start wishing for a million pound ????


Glad it is a bit cooler and you are having plenty of rain again..... good luck with the million...LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Did a a quick catch up. I've spent the day helping DS and DDIL move. Got everything from garage and apartment moved. Tomorrow will be the storage unit. I left at 7:45 this morning. Got home just after 10. Showered and made DH's lunch for work tomorrow. Hair is dry now and I'm caught up. Hope to comment more tomorrow. Night.


What an exhausting day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Pearls Girls, the easiest way to find the tea party is to log on to Knitting paradise. The home page has a section called Swaps, KALs, periodicals, and group activities. If you go to that section you will see the knitting tea party as one of the categories.


That's how I do it also. Haven't gotten notifications for years and don't need it. I do it just like that. There are various ways too. You can also go to your profile which is in the top of the page, then go to your posts but that may take you to the previous week if you last posted there. Another way is to type in therein and go into his posts of topics created but that only works if he did it that week, so I find the best way is the first way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was moved last week to Saskatoon to a rehab facility. I'm not sure how he's going to make out, he's totally blind & has memory problems so obviously some brain damage. I can't imagine he will be able to ever live on his own again, very sad for his family


My heart goes out tall of the family. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re: storm & flooding Swedenme had.


sugarsugar said:


> Glad it is a bit cooler and you are having plenty of rain again..... good luck with the million...LOL


Swedenme, That sounds like quite the storm. My goodness but you've been getting a lot of bad weather. Since I got the radar app. for my computer, I've noticed how all the big storms and tropical depressions formed in the Caribbean seem to curve up and come to you and Kate. Sometimes they veer off and hit the States, but so often they go right up your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n, prayers for your long-time friend. What a tough fall and I know our bones aren't as flexible as we age. That feeling of not getting enough oxygen must be terrible. Do you know if she still has feeling in her limbs and won't have her ability to walk hindered?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, Stu is getting ready for his first day of racing in Kermit car. Somehow that name might stick!
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just back from my Sunday morning walk. We got soaked, a steady drizzle all morning. Yay!! None of us minded one bit. The temperatures are a good 10/12c lower than a week ago but the heat is due to return in a couple of days time so I'm making the most of this break. If this drizzle keeps up for 24 hours it would be wonderful for the gardens.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a knitter, Kaye Jo- I cook only for my friends.[/quote
> I am a sewer and knitter. . .may I be your friend. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> If only she would admit she has a problem. UGH


What is EAP I'm sure it must be simple. . .?
Most people take a long time if ever to recognize their own problem.
My DIL still thinks everything is someone else's problem, as she does what she feels like when she feels like it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I kept the Tea Party open last night and refreshed today, so that was my grand entrance for today.
The sun is shining a little through the trees.(I am surrounded by tall trees.) Sure is quiet here w/o 9 hens and "Honey" .
Next door neighbor said he had seen "Honey" 3 days ago by his barn. I sure hope so. Maybe he is eating in the wild or some one else's cat food. 
Have a great day. . .off to breakfast & church. ot even going to bother to call DS. He'll let me know what is happening, when and if it happens. Only God knows the truth and depth of the problems and where the help & hope is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just back from my Sunday morning walk. We got soaked, a steady drizzle all morning. Yay!! None of us minded one bit. The temperatures are a good 10/12c lower than a week ago but the heat is due to return in a couple of days time so I'm making the most of this break. If this drizzle keeps up for 24 hours it would be wonderful for the gardens.


Been raining on and off up here to and fairly windy , we have had a 4th visit from the council workers , 2 on Friday to try and clear all the water , one Saturday to clean away all the grunge that was left behind , I'd already been out and cleaned the area at the bottom of mine and neighbours drive but the used some kind of cleaning fluid so it was smelling a lot better , today They have been with a great big truck and did something to the grate that is at the bottom inbetween my property and neighbours property , so hopefully all that work will help next time we get a real heavy downpour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a knitter, Kaye Jo- I cook only for my friends.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is great Rookie. I've copied it for sure.


RookieRetiree said:


> I hope quilters don't mind if I borrow WWIT and WHIMM.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> flyty1n, prayers for your long-time friend. What a tough fall and I know our bones aren't as flexible as we age. That feeling of not getting enough oxygen must be terrible. Do you know if she still has feeling in her limbs and won't have her ability to walk hindered?


Thank you for your prayers and for asking. I talked with her yesterday and she is still able to walk and has feeling in her arms and legs..fortunately. However, her boys and daughter were there yesterday and have rearranged her furniture so she can use a walker and so she has something to hang onto as she walks. Fortunately, she, some years ago, had her bathroom upgraded so it is a walkin with hand rails. She is doing better oxygen wise and is spending her time being "very quiet". I reminded her to move her legs frequently so as to avoid blood clots and continue to take deep breaths. She reminded me that she was retired, not dumb, and already knew that. I expect that it will take longer than 6 weeks to heal, but didn't remind her of that. I will call her daily and stop in on my way home from a day of work as she lives just below my surgery center.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness not the house. The bit of road sounds like it was bad enough.


Swedenme said:


> No not house , the area in front , it's a circular bit of road that leads nowhere but to our houses , the rain came down so fast and heavy that it just flooded instantly , the 2 over flow drains just couldn't cope with the deluge either and completely blocked leaving all the water with nowhere to go


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I kept the Tea Party open last night and refreshed today, so that was my grand entrance for today.
> The sun is shining a little through the trees.(I am surrounded by tall trees.) Sure is quiet here w/o 9 hens and "Honey" .
> Next door neighbor said he had seen "Honey" 3 days ago by his barn. I sure hope so. Maybe he is eating in the wild or some one else's cat food.
> Have a great day. . .off to breakfast & church. ot even going to bother to call DS. He'll let me know what is happening, when and if it happens. Only God knows the truth and depth of the problems and where the help & hope is.


That's what I do all the time. Just keep it open and refresh each morning. Then you automatically go on to the start of each new week with the link that Sam gives.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been raining on and off up here to and fairly windy , we have had a 4th visit from the council workers , 2 on Friday to try and clear all the water , one Saturday to clean away all the grunge that was left behind , I'd already been out and cleaned the area at the bottom of mine and neighbours drive but the used some kind of cleaning fluid so it was smelling a lot better , today They have been with a great big truck and did something to the grate that is at the bottom inbetween my property and neighbours property , so hopefully all that work will help next time we get a real heavy downpour


Hope they've got it well cleared out. You don't need that every time you get heavy rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is EAP I'm sure it must be simple. . .?
> Most people take a long time if ever to recognize their own problem.
> My DIL still thinks everything is someone else's problem, as she does what she feels like when she feels like it.


Employee Assistance Program.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been raining on and off up here to and fairly windy , we have had a 4th visit from the council workers , 2 on Friday to try and clear all the water , one Saturday to clean away all the grunge that was left behind , I'd already been out and cleaned the area at the bottom of mine and neighbours drive but the used some kind of cleaning fluid so it was smelling a lot better , today They have been with a great big truck and did something to the grate that is at the bottom inbetween my property and neighbours property , so hopefully all that work will help next time we get a real heavy downpour


Maybe the drain needs to be steamed out, like they do here with oil facilities. Sludge is maybe built up so it doesn't drain as well. Hope they've got it fixed
Ãs Gwen said, thank goodness it's only the driveway that's flooding & not your house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your prayers and for asking. I talked with her yesterday and she is still able to walk and has feeling in her arms and legs..fortunately. However, her boys and daughter were there yesterday and have rearranged her furniture so she can use a walker and so she has something to hang onto as she walks. Fortunately, she, some years ago, had her bathroom upgraded so it is a walkin with hand rails. She is doing better oxygen wise and is spending her time being "very quiet". I reminded her to move her legs frequently so as to avoid blood clots and continue to take deep breaths. She reminded me that she was retired, not dumb, and already knew that. I expect that it will take longer than 6 weeks to heal, but didn't remind her of that. I will call her daily and stop in on my way home from a day of work as she lives just below my surgery center.


Good she's doing better, I hope she makes a full recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe the drain needs to be steamed out, like they do here with oil facilities. Sludge is maybe built up so it doesn't drain as well. Hope they've got it fixed
> Ãs Gwen said, thank goodness it's only the driveway that's flooding & not your house


It might have been what they were doing this morning as they were there a long time , and they were definitely cleaning it out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's what I do all the time. Just keep it open and refresh each morning. Then you automatically go on to the start of each new week with the link that Sam gives.


I do like checking through the Digest, though- still no update on 24th July- although I am getting them for The Ugly Hedgehog.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It might have been what they were doing this morning as they were there a long time , and they were definitely cleaning it out


I hope it's good from now on.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like checking through the Digest, though- still no update on 24th July- although I am getting them for The Ugly Hedgehog.


I go in to Daily Digest at the bottom of the page if I want to, although less and less these days.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I haven’t been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine. 

Happy birthday to those I‘ve missed. My thoughts have been with all. Thanks to the ladies who do the updates. I now know some of what I‘ve missed. 

Finished my fifth pair of socks. Will get a pic soon. Also bought yarn to do a Canada goose and have completed it to round 10 on the tail. I don’t have stuffing with me so will finish it when I get home. I’m posting pics of it for the people who want to make them for Take Flight but don’t want to send them stuffed. Work to round 10 on the tail, put waste yarn in the live stitches and include a couple yards of the black yarn so it can be finished after stuffing. If you use another size needle instead of a 4 (3.5 mm), please include that as well (not the needles.). Work up the feet and include them. I think Rookie offered to stuff some so contact her about this. Thanks to all who want to do this. 

Healing wishes to all who need them. 

Love ceviche. Don’t get it very often and haven’t tried to make it myself. Now want some. Had sushi and Korean bulkogi (spelling wrong) yesterday with DS. Also drank a local ginger beer that was good. Haven’t tried the breweries in the area but will in the future. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

LOVE that goose,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kathy. Very helpful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


The goose looks awesome.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

So pleased you liked the ceviche recipe. It is easy to do and makes a nice light summer meal. The first time I tried it was in the 1960s.
My parents owned a grocery store and one of our customers was a lovely Nuiean Island lady. My dad had been in the pacific islands when in the Navy and loved anything fishy and the Island food had lots of it. This lady gave him her recipe for ceviche and he made it. It was so yummy. I love fish too so have had it many times. 
Daralene, mayonnaise has dairy in it so can go off in the heat. Coconut cream might be better, but still need to be careful. I ate it in Fiji in hot weather and it was fine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> So pleased you liked the ceviche recipe. It is easy to do and makes a nice light summer meal. The first time I tried it was in the 1960s.
> My parents owned a grocery store and one of our customers was a lovely Nuiean Island lady. My dad had been in the pacific islands when in the Navy and loved anything fishy and the Island food had lots of it. This lady gave him her recipe for ceviche and he made it. It was so yummy. I love fish too so have had it many times.
> Daralene, mayonnaise has dairy in it so can go off in the heat. Coconut cream might be better, but still need to be careful. I ate it in Fiji in hot weather and it was fine.


I don't think I could bring myself to eat raw fish, I saw too many parasites in my working years???? I have made my own canned fish which is really good . My DH likes sardines & I can hardly Sit in the same room when he eats them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy your goose looks great. You sure put on the miles this week, glad you could have some down time with your DS


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Busy day for me. Visitor this morning to see DH and talk about renovations. He will send recommendations on some stuff. (He will be new boss for DS, starting August 6)
> Friend came and took my 9 old chickens who stopped laying eggs. He has 150 acres to let them free on.
> Got to the bank on time and my new Bird bath bubbler came in the mail.
> Now I need to clean & scrub coop and put new birds in. They will start laying this fall.hopefully. Then I can start on cleaning up the garage where I am keeping 5 chickens in 2 cages.
> I've also been pulling on over grown weeds, now I'll bag and dump at landfill. Trying to clean out more weeds and eventually plant like other side of house.


Great that things are moving along with the reno plans, and really great that DS has a new boss, I really pray that this works out for him, long term. 
You new chicks will be so happy in the coop, you really take good care of them, I can't honestly say that I'd ever scrub a chicken coop, I'm too allergic to the feces.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to eat raw fish, I saw too many parasites in my working years???? I have made my own canned fish which is really good . My DH likes sardines & I can hardly Sit in the same room when he eats them


I understand Bonnie, if you have had bad experiences with things you cannot bring yourself to try it. 
Canning your own sounds fantastic. My mum used to can trout when friends gave her some back in the day. 
Sardines have a very strong smell, I like a brand from Canada called Brunswick, and John West salmon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Praying for you all and sending {{{{{hugs}}}}} to those in need.
> You all sound like you are spot on at the table, enjoy the hot tea.
> It has been nice visiting you all. I'm not sure when "They" will allow me back on or send me notification of how to re-join you folks around the table. Save me a seat still. . . I'll keep trying to find my way back. Unfortunately all the bread crumbs are gone so the path is not so clear. I get the pms ok but can't find my way to the Table in the dark. I went in to my profile and checked to get notifications. . .none yet.


I always just go through watched topics and then leave the TP open all week, I never log out. 
Hopefully you'll get start getting notifications again, soon though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie, just remembered something re fish from what you mention. My cousins hubby went fishing a couple of years ago, on a boat staying overnight and eating what they caught on board. He ate a fish which had not been totally gutted and cleaned. It still had gut in it and he was severely poisoned and could have died. 
We are very particular when we get given fish re cleaning etc especially after hearing what happened to him. We buy ours from a very good local seafood shop and have never had a problem with freshness. 

Stu got home safely after his first track day with Kermit, he said it is very different to his other one, so took it very easy. 
I don’t think I want to get in it, very uncomfortable ride, no frills and rollbars etc to clamber over. The drive back from Hastings meant for numb bums he said. 
I will stick to my pocket rocket instead????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, just remembered something re fish from what you mention. My cousins hubby went fishing a couple of years ago, on a boat staying overnight and eating what they caught on board. He ate a fish which had not been totally gutted and cleaned. It still had gut in it and he was severely poisoned and could have died.
> We are very particular when we get given fish re cleaning etc especially after hearing what happened to him. We buy ours from a very good local seafood shop and have never had a problem with freshness.
> 
> Stu got home safely after his first track day with Kermit, he said it is very different to his other one, so took it very easy.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Football is on today rather than yesterday and Vicky had been planning on coming. Working today and looks like she will be very late so we are going to pick Up E soon and I will take her. Near their place and the team we play is the team my siblings follow so a couple of them will be there as well. David has a meeting at church so will drop us off and then come to the end of the football. Church and the oval are a 5 minute walk away so works well. This is not my normal ground which is 45 minutes by car.
> Worked well that David has the meeting- he will like to see E. I could have bought both kids but trying to manage both sounded a bit hard and G is a bit funny today. Think I have both tomorrow for a while and then my normal Tuesday (E this week). She has a football so will take her onto the ground during the breaks and let her play with it. One of the nice things about this level of the sport allowing people onto the ground.


It's so great that she so willingly goes with grandad now, that makes things much easier for you and, I'm sure, makes grandad much happier. 
She should have fun at football, I have a feeling she'll like that more than ballet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did a a quick catch up. I've spent the day helping DS and DDIL move. Got everything from garage and apartment moved. Tomorrow will be the storage unit. I left at 7:45 this morning. Got home just after 10. Showered and made DH's lunch for work tomorrow. Hair is dry now and I'm caught up. Hope to comment more tomorrow. Night.


That made for a long day, I hope you slept well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was moved last week to Saskatoon to a rehab facility. I'm not sure how he's going to make out, he's totally blind & has memory problems so obviously some brain damage. I can't imagine he will be able to ever live on his own again, very sad for his family


Such a sad situation all around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> :sm24:
> 
> So I'm on a SEX diet then


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a knitter, Kaye Jo- I cook only for my friends.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, love the goose, I need to download the pattern for Marla, she said she'd try to make a couple. 
You certainly do get the miles in, nice though that you can visit at DS's for a few days and recoup.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, wonderful you were able to visit DS. Love the goose!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funny - do people build cabins along the lock as they do here around the a lake. --- sam



KateB said:


> Oh yes, in fact last night there was a speed boat going up and down with a guy waterskiing. Years ago my friend's wee girl saw a water skier for the first time and said, "Look, there's a man chasing a boat!" :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We had lots of heavy rain and strong winds this morning, I went for breakfast with Chris and before going into town came back and put on a warmer jacket. I hope it gets back to summer again, I love the heat even though I’ve not slept well. All take care.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> My heart goes out tall of the family. So heartbreaking.


what happened to him in the first place? Is this the young guy that shot himself?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's how I do it also. Haven't gotten notifications for years and don't need it. I do it just like that. There are various ways too. You can also go to your profile which is in the top of the page, then go to your posts but that may take you to the previous week if you last posted there. Another way is to type in therein and go into his posts of topics created but that only works if he did it that week, so I find the best way is the first way.


I guess that I never logged out as I wrote every day. Now I am logged out permanently. So now I will skip KP and stay with KTP. I did not log off last night so I refreshed today.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Thanks, as I've never been south of the border, or across the pond in that direction. Heck I've never even been to Florida or down south. I have been to India, that is it. So, I know hoe to make Americanized Curry (not too hot & spicy).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam and ladies for the start of another week. I was getting TP for a couple of days and now that has gone by the wayside too. I got on by going into one of the previous TP's and getting the digest from there. It sure would be nice to know what's going on.

I quickly skimmed through all the posts but haven't commented. I didn't want to get too far behind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go gwen. --- sam

Classic Ceviche

RICK BAYLESS

This classic ceviche recipe makes a perfect party appetizer because it's easy to prepare and can be marinated a day ahead. Celebrated chef Rick Bayless combines fish with lime and spicy chiles, then piles the mixture on tortilla chips for a no-fuss presentation. The recipe is equally delicious with snapper, halibut or other fresh fillets with mild flavor.

Ingredients
1 pound fresh, skinless snapper, bass, halibut, or other ocean fish fillets, cut into 1/2-inch dice
1 1/2 cups fresh lime juice
1 medium white onion, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces
2 medium-large tomatoes (about 1 pound), chopped into 1/2-inch pieces
Fresh hot green chiles (2 to 3 serranos or 1 to 2 jalapeños), stemmed, seeded and finely chopped
1/3 cup chopped cilantro, plus a few leaves for garnish
1/3 cup chopped pitted green olives (manzanillos for a typical Mexican flavor)
1 to 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil (optional)
Salt
3 tablespoons fresh orange juice or 1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 large or 2 small ripe avocados, peeled, pitted and diced
Tostadas, tortilla chips or saltine crackers, for serving

Directions

Step 1 
1. In a 1 1/2-quart glass or stainless steel bowl, combine the fish, lime juice and onion. 
2. Use enough juice to cover the fish and allow it to float freely; too little juice means unevenly "cooked" fish. 
3. Cover and refrigerate for about 4 hours, until a cube of fish no longer looks raw when broken open. Drain in a colander.

Step 2 
4. In a large bowl, mix together the tomatoes, green chiles, cilantro, olives and optional olive oil. 
5. Stir in the fish and season with salt, usually about 1/2 teaspoon. 
6. Add the orange juice or sugar. 
7. Cover and refrigerate if not serving immediately. 
8. Just before serving, gently stir in the diced avocado.
9. Garnish the ceviche with cilantro leaves before serving.

Make Ahead: Working ahead: The fish may be marinated a day in advance; after about 4 hours, when the fish is "cooked," drain it so that it won't become too tangy. For the freshest flavor, add the flavorings to the fish no more than a couple of hours before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Chile tends to be known for inexpensive reds, but the real secret is the country's terrific Sauvignon Blancs. The cold winds off the Pacific give Sauvignon Blancs like this one a finely-tuned citrus zestiness, perfect for ceviche (something else they do extremely well in Chile)

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/aspen-2002-classic-ceviche


Gweniepooh said:


> I also love ceviche! Haven't had it in years and have never made it myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were very funny jeanette. thanks for sharing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I hope quilters don't mind if I borrow WWIT and WHIMM.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks, as I've never been south of the border, or across the pond in that direction. Heck I've never even been to Florida or down south. I have been to India, that is it. So, I know hoe to make Americanized Curry (not too hot & spicy).


This is why we love our KP, we get to ''travel'' to faraway places through our friendships in cyberspace and learn so much of others lives. 
The kindness and support is so uplifting and a very good addition to everyday activities. 
Just for you and anyone who hasn't seen this, I wrote it for our tea party folks.

The Tea Party.
Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
Ohio Sam, our gracious host, will show you to your place
He posts us super recipes, of tasty treats galore
Tempting and delicious, which leave you wanting more.
We are a group of crafty folks, from places far and wide
Who show what we've been making, and there's a lot to be admired.
We care for one another, throughout life's ups and downs
It he,ps us dry our tears, and brings smiles instead of frowns
I dedicate this verse to you, dear friends across the seas
As we share our love of crafting, and a good old cup of tea. ☕????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pearls girls - the next time you want to log on to the ktp - just bring up - http://www.knittingparadise.com - click on 'watched topics' - you will find this on the third row clear to the left. what will pop up will be a listing of ktp's with the top one being the current ktp. hope this helps. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Praying for you all and sending {{{{{hugs}}}}} to those in need.
> You all sound like you are spot on at the table, enjoy the hot tea.
> It has been nice visiting you all. I'm not sure when "They" will allow me back on or send me notification of how to re-join you folks around the table. Save me a seat still. . . I'll keep trying to find my way back. Unfortunately all the bread crumbs are gone so the path is not so clear. I get the pms ok but can't find my way to the Table in the dark. I went in to my profile and checked to get notifications. . .none yet.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go gwen. --- sam
> 
> Classic Ceviche
> 
> ...


Wow that is a very spicy version, it is a very versatile thing to make to your own tastes. 
I have done it with an addition of sweet chilli sauce, which gives it a nice kick. My stomach can't take too much heat so don't use very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I understand Bonnie, if you have had bad experiences with things you cannot bring yourself to try it.
> Canning your own sounds fantastic. My mum used to can trout when friends gave her some back in the day.
> Sardines have a very strong smell, I like a brand from Canada called Brunswick, and John West salmon.


Like Bonnie, I can't do raw fish, I worked in the cannery cleaning fish and using tweezers to pick the worms out. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

possibly so. it would have been fun to see. --- sam



darowil said:


> I read that it would be visible in the UK. I think the problem for the US was the timing. Can't see them too well during the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if he regrets what he did? can he talk? it is very sad--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He was moved last week to Saskatoon to a rehab facility. I'm not sure how he's going to make out, he's totally blind & has memory problems so obviously some brain damage. I can't imagine he will be able to ever live on his own again, very sad for his family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is 24July and the Ugly Hedgehog? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do like checking through the Digest, though- still no update on 24th July- although I am getting them for The Ugly Hedgehog.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go gwen. --- sam
> 
> Classic Ceviche
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with a Rick Bayless recipe!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Like Bonnie, I can't do raw fish, I worked in the cannery cleaning fish and using tweezers to pick the worms out. :sm06:


I agree with you. The only raw fish I would consider eating now is one I caught myself from known unpolluted waters. I do all catch and release in the Provo and Hobblecreek rivers even though they are supposed to be free of problems. 
Really like the knitted goose. Think it may be on my list of things to knit after I get the knockers and stairs done.
Glad for the Kermit update. I expect it is something Stu will have to get used to in feel and handling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lee1313 welcome to the knitting tea party. we sure enjoyed your company and hope you will join us again very soon . there will always be an empty chair with your name on it with fresh tea at hand. don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



LEE1313 said:


> LOVE that goose,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes



Pearls Girls said:


> what happened to him in the first place? Is this the young guy that shot himself?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is why we love our KP, we get to ''travel'' to faraway places through our friendships in cyberspace and learn so much of others lives.
> The kindness and support is so uplifting and a very good addition to everyday activities.
> Just for you and anyone who hasn't seen this, I wrote it for our tea party folks.
> 
> ...


Great poem Fan. Definitely true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> I'm with you on that!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks, as I've never been south of the border, or across the pond in that direction. Heck I've never even been to Florida or down south. I have been to India, that is it. So, I know hoe to make Americanized Curry (not too hot & spicy).


I really enjoy Indian food!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is 24July and the Ugly Hedgehog? --- sam


24th July just happens to be the last Digest that came in- I am using for speed of access.
The Ugly Hedgehog is the 'sister' Website for photography.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> yes


I had an acquaintance a long time ago who had an abusive husband. She tried to leave several times and he beat her. He told her she would not be allowed to leave him unless she was dead. So she shot herself in the head, then he didn't want her. I met her after that. She was quite a happy spirit and said she would rather be blind than to live another moment with her husband. She lived a long time after that and her friends (who had no idea of how bad it was for her at home.) guarded her and took her everywhere she wanted to go. I met her when I was teaching crafts at the local YWCA. I guided her a couple of times to find a rest room. She was very good on her own. Not sure that it will be as positive for that young man. She was a good crafter, even though blind. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had an acquaintance a long time ago who had an abusive husband. She tried to leave several times and he beat her. He told her she would not be allowed to leave him unless she was dead. So she shot herself in the head, then he didn't want her. I met her after that. She was quite a happy spirit and said she would rather be blind than to live another moment with her husband. She lived a long time after that and her friends (who had no idea of how bad it was for her at home.) guarded her and took her everywhere she wanted to go. I met her when I was teaching crafts at the local YWCA. I guided her a couple of times to find a rest room. She was very good on her own. Not sure that it will be as positive for that young man. She was a good crafter, even though blind. :sm02:


That's horrible but inspirational at the same time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> funny - do people build cabins along the lock as they do here around the a lake. --- sam


Yes, and there are quite a few caravan parks and log cabin sites where you can holiday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, just remembered something re fish from what you mention. My cousins hubby went fishing a couple of years ago, on a boat staying overnight and eating what they caught on board. He ate a fish which had not been totally gutted and cleaned. It still had gut in it and he was severely poisoned and could have died.
> We are very particular when we get given fish re cleaning etc especially after hearing what happened to him. We buy ours from a very good local seafood shop and have never had a problem with freshness.
> 
> Stu got home safely after his first track day with Kermit, he said it is very different to his other one, so took it very easy.
> ...


Awful your DHs cousin got so sick. My DH is very particular about how he cleans his fish. I rarely buy fish as I don't like it when it smells "fishy" as that means it's not fresh


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> what happened to him in the first place? Is this the young guy that shot himself?


Yes, he attempted suicide but just made a real mess of himself


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I guess that I never logged out as I wrote every day. Now I am logged out permanently. So now I will skip KP and stay with KTP. I did not log off last night so I refreshed today.


If you are here & can post, you can access all part of KP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is why we love our KP, we get to ''travel'' to faraway places through our friendships in cyberspace and learn so much of others lives.
> The kindness and support is so uplifting and a very good addition to everyday activities.
> Just for you and anyone who hasn't seen this, I wrote it for our tea party folks.
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Like Bonnie, I can't do raw fish, I worked in the cannery cleaning fish and using tweezers to pick the worms out. :sm06:


Eww.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if he regrets what he did? can he talk? it is very sad--- sam


Yes, he can talk but doesn't admit to knowing what he did if he knows. He has an ex & 2 kids & the ex has kept him broke & harassed for years so I think that's what brought it on. I think she just wanted a sperm donor so she would have a meal ticket, now she won't get anything


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Eww.


I am with you, very eewwww! : :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had an acquaintance a long time ago who had an abusive husband. She tried to leave several times and he beat her. He told her she would not be allowed to leave him unless she was dead. So she shot herself in the head, then he didn't want her. I met her after that. She was quite a happy spirit and said she would rather be blind than to live another moment with her husband. She lived a long time after that and her friends (who had no idea of how bad it was for her at home.) guarded her and took her everywhere she wanted to go. I met her when I was teaching crafts at the local YWCA. I guided her a couple of times to find a rest room. She was very good on her own. Not sure that it will be as positive for that young man. She was a good crafter, even though blind. :sm02:


That poor woman to be so desperate, at least she has got away from him but sad. I know someone who's been in an abusive marriage for 40 years, the creep told her he would kill her whole family should she try to leave. I think I might do something desperate, he has to sleep sometime. I don't understand how she got tangled up with him, he gives me the creeps looking at him & he's at least 20 years older than her. I saw her last night & she looks years older than she is


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> This is why we love our KP, we get to ''travel'' to faraway places through our friendships in cyberspace and learn so much of others lives.
> The kindness and support is so uplifting and a very good addition to everyday activities.
> Just for you and anyone who hasn't seen this, I wrote it for our tea party folks.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor woman to be so desperate, at least she has got away from him but sad. I know someone who's been in an abusive marriage for 40 years, the creep told her he would kill her whole family should she try to leave. I think I might do something desperate, he has to sleep sometime. I don't understand how she got tangled up with him, he gives me the creeps looking at him & he's at least 20 years older than her. I saw her last night & she looks years older than she is


How terribly sad, that he has her so afraid to take the first step to freedom. As you say something may push her to escape, but committing a felony is not good either. I guess all you can do is offer friendship and pray she might have the courage to leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Eww.


Exactly!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Great poem Fan. Definitely true.


Thank you glad you enjoyed it :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful Fan!


Thank you Mary much appreciated. :sm24:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> lee1313 welcome to the knitting tea party. we sure enjoyed your company and hope you will join us again very soon . there will always be an empty chair with your name on it with fresh tea at hand. don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.

So thanks I can use a cuppa and some friends to share this journey with.

Blessings to ALL.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


That is so thoughtful of you to do for your grandson. It is quite an adjustment going from college and fun times to the work force.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is so thoughtful of you to do for your grandson. It is quite an adjustment going from college and fun times to the work force.


Yes it surely is. And he is trying his best but doesn't have a clue. So I am trying to do my best from afar.
He owns one suit and clearly that just isn't enough. But I am determined to make it easy for him. And I learned from YT that a color wheel helps match shirts and ties. Silly me I just used it for yarn selection for afghans.lol.
I love him and his younger brother to the moon and back X's a million.

Together we will get there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Yes it surely is. And he is trying his best but doesn't have a clue. So I am trying to do my best from afar.
> He owns one suit and clearly that just isn't enough. But I am determined to make it easy for him. And I learned from YT that a color wheel helps match shirts and ties. Silly me I just used it for yarn selection for afghans.lol.
> I love him and his younger brother to the moon and back X's a million.
> 
> Together we will get there.


That would be fun. I've done the same with my kids and some nieces and nephews. Many work places are now business casual, so plenty of wrinkle free shirts and kahki type pants.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like checking through the Digest, though- still no update on 24th July- although I am getting them for The Ugly Hedgehog.


What are you getting if you click on Latest Digest at the bottom of each page? That gets me through to a new one each evening. The new Digest is still coming out we are just not getting notifications of it anymore. Though I gather some are having problems accessing it even though it is there.
It seems that KP may have changed hands-did the Ugly Hedgehog? They may still be under the old Admin as it does seem this one has AWOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I go in to Daily Digest at the bottom of the page if I want to, although less and less these days.


It's really quick to read mains currently. Half the topics are asking about not getting notifications so I don't even open them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy. That will help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to eat raw fish, I saw too many parasites in my working years???? I have made my own canned fish which is really good . My DH likes sardines & I can hardly Sit in the same room when he eats them


I think David will enjoy me being away for a few weeks in November- he can eat all the smelly fish he likes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had an acquaintance a long time ago who had an abusive husband. She tried to leave several times and he beat her. He told her she would not be allowed to leave him unless she was dead. So she shot herself in the head, then he didn't want her. I met her after that. She was quite a happy spirit and said she would rather be blind than to live another moment with her husband. She lived a long time after that and her friends (who had no idea of how bad it was for her at home.) guarded her and took her everywhere she wanted to go. I met her when I was teaching crafts at the local YWCA. I guided her a couple of times to find a rest room. She was very good on her own. Not sure that it will be as positive for that young man. She was a good crafter, even though blind. :sm02:


How sad that she felt the only way out of the situation was so radical- but good that she then managed so well after. But it could so well have turned out much worse.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is why we love our KP, we get to ''travel'' to faraway places through our friendships in cyberspace and learn so much of others lives.
> The kindness and support is so uplifting and a very good addition to everyday activities.
> Just for you and anyone who hasn't seen this, I wrote it for our tea party folks.
> 
> ...


 Do love this poem. It is so fitting. Thanks so much for writing and sharing it with me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Do love this poem. It is so fitting. Thanks so much for writing and sharing it with me.


You are most welcome, glad you enjoyed my wee scribble.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor woman to be so desperate, at least she has got away from him but sad. I know someone who's been in an abusive marriage for 40 years, the creep told her he would kill her whole family should she try to leave. I think I might do something desperate, he has to sleep sometime. I don't understand how she got tangled up with him, he gives me the creeps looking at him & he's at least 20 years older than her. I saw her last night & she looks years older than she is


How sad for this lady. The fear that he would carry out his threats would be a real deterrent to getting out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Tea Party. Not easy helping him across the country. I rely on my DD to let me know what is appropriate wear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Get to take E & G to Kindergym today. Never been to one before so will have more idea later today. Vicky has a major presentation at work today and as it normally her day off the kids aren't in Childcare.
Easy to find as it is across the road from our church!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor woman to be so desperate, at least she has got away from him but sad. I know someone who's been in an abusive marriage for 40 years, the creep told her he would kill her whole family should she try to leave. I think I might do something desperate, he has to sleep sometime. I don't understand how she got tangled up with him, he gives me the creeps looking at him & he's at least 20 years older than her. I saw her last night & she looks years older than she is


I agree, I'd have to do something, there is no way that I'd be able to live like that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he can talk but doesn't admit to knowing what he did if he knows. He has an ex & 2 kids & the ex has kept him broke & harassed for years so I think that's what brought it on. I think she just wanted a sperm donor so she would have a meal ticket, now she won't get anything


Shall I cheer ????? She won't harass him anymore, I bet!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor woman to be so desperate, at least she has got away from him but sad. I know someone who's been in an abusive marriage for 40 years, the creep told her he would kill her whole family should she try to leave. I think I might do something desperate, he has to sleep sometime. I don't understand how she got tangled up with him, he gives me the creeps looking at him & he's at least 20 years older than her. I saw her last night & she looks years older than she is


I know and knew several women in the same situation that were arranged marriages by their parents always to older men to get them out of the house.Very Sad, not talked about until their spouse died, they were supposed to be grateful that anyone would take them.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy Indian food!


I do also and learned from Indian friends when they came over to visit. I know how to make chicken or beef curry, egg curry and vegetable curry. I make all kinds of modifications to have curry often.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


Do you live in VT? We lived in Bennington for 35 years, until DH was forced to retire due to health issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


That has to be an adventure for you both, but awesome that you are able to help him with it. 
Welcome from Wyoming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Get to take E & G to Kindergym today. Never been to one before so will have more idea later today. Vicky has a major presentation at work today and as it normally her day off the kids aren't in Childcare.
> Easy to find as it is across the road from our church!


They should have fun there, there should be lots to do for them.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Finished my applique flowers. Now to ad them to the center background. I have to measure & cut it maybe tomorrow, then I can place the flowers, baste and appliquéd on. Working on small pieces , I am working on sections that I will then sew together as there is the center and all else is various borders, some pieced & and some appliquéd
I'll say good night to all and be back.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just received my first KP daily email since the 23 of July. At least now I don't have to worry about accidentally deleting the notice from the 23rd or the last KTP notice I received the day prior to the 23rd KP notice. Hopefully the ongoing notice for this week's Tea Party will arrive in a timely fashion.

Have a good rest of your night or day, y'all.

Ohio Joy :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That made for a long day, I hope you slept well.


It was, and I did, but was still tired today. We had everything from the apartment and the apartment garage, moved yesterday. Today we got the very last from the apartment, just a few things, then did a good vacuuming. DDIL, nephew, and I took Arriana back to the house with us, with loaded vehicles, while everyone else went to the storage unit to load everything from that into the truck to take to the house. DDIL was good and sat, while nephew and Arriana unloaded the pick up truck and my Expedition. It was almost 5 pm when they got there with the U-Haul truck. Close to 7 by the time everything was unloaded from that. A lot of what was in the storage unit were things from her mom and grandma after they passed away, and DDIL will be going through it all and sorting out what she wants to keep and what to put in garage sales. DH and I went to McDonalds for supper on the way home. We were home by 8:30. Still need to clean the rabbits' litter box and take garbage to the road for pick up tomorrow.

Unfortunately, the water to the new house was turned off, instead of left on, like it was supposed to be. DDIL called their realtor, who called the seller's realtor, and apparently, the soon to be ex husband didn't pay the water bill, and it was shut off. They have been told that, one way or another, the water will be turned on tomorrow. They were going to camp at the campground that is only a mile away, but when they got there last night at 9:30, the office was closed, so they stayed at the house, even without water. We took water in jugs so we could flush the toilets. They will stay in the house again tonight. DS took tomorrow off to get the rest of the paper work finished, and some things put away, and DDIL has an eye appointment.

I have blood work and an ultrasound of my remaining thyroid tomorrow morning, and still need a shower before I go to bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It was, and I did, but was still tired today. We had everything from the apartment and the apartment garage, moved yesterday. Today we got the very last from the apartment, just a few things, then did a good vacuuming. DDIL, nephew, and I took Arriana back to the house with us, with loaded vehicles, while everyone else went to the storage unit to load everything from that into the truck to take to the house. DDIL was good and sat, while nephew and Arriana unloaded the pick up truck and my Expedition. It was almost 5 pm when they got there with the U-Haul truck. Close to 7 by the time everything was unloaded from that. A lot of what was in the storage unit were things from her mom and grandma after they passed away, and DDIL will be going through it all and sorting out what she wants to keep and what to put in garage sales. DH and I went to McDonalds for supper on the way home. We were home by 8:30. Still need to clean the rabbits' litter box and take garbage to the road for pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, the water to the new house was turned off, instead of left on, like it was supposed to be. DDIL called their realtor, who called the seller's realtor, and apparently, the soon to be ex husband didn't pay the water bill, and it was shut off. They have been told that, one way or another, the water will be turned on tomorrow. They were going to camp at the campground that is only a mile away, but when they got there last night at 9:30, the office was closed, so they stayed at the house, even without water. We took water in jugs so we could flush the toilets. They will stay in the house again tonight. DS took tomorrow off to get the rest of the paper work finished, and some things put away, and DDIL has an eye appointment.
> 
> I have blood work and an ultrasound of my remaining thyroid tomorrow morning, and still need a shower before I go to bed.


That is wonderful that they have everything moved now. It will take time to settle in, but they will get there. So glad you and DH could be available to help them. I know you are tired tonight. I have been doing laundry and sorting of things as well as dishes and a little bit of knitting as well as going to church today and working for a few hours. Matthew delivered the bunny drawing to the lady who commissioned it. We totally forgot about him going to a memorial service today for a young man who use to come to art class with him. The man had a seizure disorder and died of a seizure last winter. He was only in his 30's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was, and I did, but was still tired today. We had everything from the apartment and the apartment garage, moved yesterday. Today we got the very last from the apartment, just a few things, then did a good vacuuming. DDIL, nephew, and I took Arriana back to the house with us, with loaded vehicles, while everyone else went to the storage unit to load everything from that into the truck to take to the house. DDIL was good and sat, while nephew and Arriana unloaded the pick up truck and my Expedition. It was almost 5 pm when they got there with the U-Haul truck. Close to 7 by the time everything was unloaded from that. A lot of what was in the storage unit were things from her mom and grandma after they passed away, and DDIL will be going through it all and sorting out what she wants to keep and what to put in garage sales. DH and I went to McDonalds for supper on the way home. We were home by 8:30. Still need to clean the rabbits' litter box and take garbage to the road for pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, the water to the new house was turned off, instead of left on, like it was supposed to be. DDIL called their realtor, who called the seller's realtor, and apparently, the soon to be ex husband didn't pay the water bill, and it was shut off. They have been told that, one way or another, the water will be turned on tomorrow. They were going to camp at the campground that is only a mile away, but when they got there last night at 9:30, the office was closed, so they stayed at the house, even without water. We took water in jugs so we could flush the toilets. They will stay in the house again tonight. DS took tomorrow off to get the rest of the paper work finished, and some things put away, and DDIL has an eye appointment.
> 
> I have blood work and an ultrasound of my remaining thyroid tomorrow morning, and still need a shower before I go to bed.


I think you all will sleep good tonight too. Hopefully the water will be back on tomorrow and now they can start to get settled in again.

Hope everything goes well with your ultrasound and bloodwork.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you make it again? what did you mean when you said it didn't seem like bread. --- sam


It was really flat, and the texture reminded me more of something like a dry quiche. I'll probably make it again, yes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you decide to make the 'ice cream cake' i suggest you look at the article. think you will find it interesting. will you make the bread again? --- sam


I'm trying to avoid most sweets, so probably won't make that one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Yes it surely is. And he is trying his best but doesn't have a clue. So I am trying to do my best from afar.
> He owns one suit and clearly that just isn't enough. But I am determined to make it easy for him. And I learned from YT that a color wheel helps match shirts and ties. Silly me I just used it for yarn selection for afghans.lol.
> I love him and his younger brother to the moon and back X's a million.
> 
> Together we will get there.


Nice of you to help him, too bad you are far away. Hope he finds a good job.

What part of the world do you live? If you don't mind my asking. We love hearing about the difference parts of the world we live in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know and knew several women in the same situation that were arranged marriages by their parents always to older men to get them out of the house.Very Sad, not talked about until their spouse died, they were supposed to be grateful that anyone would take them.


Isn't that nuts! Seems like something from the dark ages


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great goose! 
:sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great you DS got done moving stuff but too bad the water was turned off, a real inconvenience.

We just got home, went to the lake & had supper with DS & family, I took jelly roll for desert. GS decided he’s had enough of the lake & wants to spend tomorrow haying with grandpa. Both GKs took swimming lessons at the lake last week & passed.

I just saw reports of the California fires, OMG, scary stuff


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam and ladies for the start of another week. I was getting TP for a couple of days and now that has gone by the wayside too. I got on by going into one of the previous TP's and getting the digest from there. It sure would be nice to know what's going on.
> 
> I quickly skimmed through all the posts but haven't commented. I didn't want to get too far behind.


My notifications got unchecked on my profile, but I checked the boxes again and it seems okay now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to friends' house last night for a pot luck, and it was great. Brought home leftovers so I didn't have to cook today. So I spent the day learning the new sewing machine. So far, it's wonderful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you are here & can post, you can access all part of KP


I haven't done anything about it and suddenly got a KP e-mail this morning! First one for over a week - maybe something has been fixed? Reading further I see Joy has got a notification too, hopefully that'll be it sorted.
There were a load of things I meant to comment on, but my brain's frazzled!...*Sonja* : I hope your road flood has gone now. It rained here all day yesterday, but it looks quite bright so far this morning. *Fan* : I enjoyed reading your poem again. *Kathy* : Great goose! I don't know the mileage, but that sounds like some distance you have driven. Glad you got to spend time with family too. *Bonnie* : That GS of yours is going to be a farmer for sure! It must be in the genes. 
Hope *everyone* has a good day today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What are you getting if you click on Latest Digest at the bottom of each page? That gets me through to a new one each evening. The new Digest is still coming out we are just not getting notifications of it anymore. Though I gather some are having problems accessing it even though it is there.
> It seems that KP may have changed hands-did the Ugly Hedgehog? They may still be under the old Admin as it does seem this one has AWOL.


I have actually a wee while ago received my first Digest email- for 29th July. So that is 5 days it has been missing. I have used the 'Latest Digest' to access things- but I have to remember to do it- whereas when I get the email it is there as a memory jogger in my 'Inbox'.
I am not sure what is going on at The Ugly Hedgehog I have been too busy to open anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I do also and learned from Indian friends when they came over to visit. I know how to make chicken or beef curry, egg curry and vegetable curry. I make all kinds of modifications to have curry often.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I haven't done anything about it and suddenly got a KP e-mail this morning! First one for over a week - maybe something has been fixed? Reading further I see Joy has got a notification too, hopefully that'll be it sorted.
> There were a load of things I meant to comment on, but my brain's frazzled!...*Sonja* : I hope your road flood has gone now. It rained here all day yesterday, but it looks quite bright so far this morning. *Fan* : I enjoyed reading your poem again. *Kathy* : Great goose! I don't know the mileage, but that sounds like some distance you have driven. Glad you got to spend time with family too. *Bonnie* : That GS of yours is going to be a farmer for sure! It must be in the genes.
> Hope *everyone* has a good day today!


They came back again yesterday ( twice on a Sunday they will have a good wage this month ????. ) and were there quite awhile again so hopefully whatever the problem was its now fixed . Lovely sunshine again here looks like it's going to be a beautiful day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Get to take E & G to Kindergym today. Never been to one before so will have more idea later today. Vicky has a major presentation at work today and as it normally her day off the kids aren't in Childcare.
> Easy to find as it is across the road from our church!


Do Grandmas have to join in Kindergym??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


Sonja, for a first time or any time, that is brilliant. You are so talented.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, hope you’ve a more restful day today and the test results turn out well. 
Lovely quilt Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been raining on and off up here to and fairly windy , we have had a 4th visit from the council workers , 2 on Friday to try and clear all the water , one Saturday to clean away all the grunge that was left behind , I'd already been out and cleaned the area at the bottom of mine and neighbours drive but the used some kind of cleaning fluid so it was smelling a lot better , today They have been with a great big truck and did something to the grate that is at the bottom inbetween my property and neighbours property , so hopefully all that work will help next time we get a real heavy downpour


Fingers crossed that the problem is fixed properly now. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sonja, for a first time or any time, that is brilliant. You are so talented.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


Wow, I'm sure impressed. I did some quilting years and years ago, so I know I had to have lessons first. Amazed at your understanding of so many different things.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Tami, hope you've a more restful day today and the test results turn out well.
> Lovely quilt Sonja.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My notifications got unchecked on my profile, but I checked the boxes again and it seems okay now.


Glad the problem got fixed. My problem with the notifications is I rarely check my email. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

When I try to get in a warning keeps coming up that this is an unsecured sight. Might have the words wrong, but you get the idea.

How wonderful that you have your new sewing machine. Hope you get years and years of use out of this new one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


Looks good to me as a non-quilter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


Well done on the goose., it's looking great! 
:sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It was, and I did, but was still tired today. We had everything from the apartment and the apartment garage, moved yesterday. Today we got the very last from the apartment, just a few things, then did a good vacuuming. DDIL, nephew, and I took Arriana back to the house with us, with loaded vehicles, while everyone else went to the storage unit to load everything from that into the truck to take to the house. DDIL was good and sat, while nephew and Arriana unloaded the pick up truck and my Expedition. It was almost 5 pm when they got there with the U-Haul truck. Close to 7 by the time everything was unloaded from that. A lot of what was in the storage unit were things from her mom and grandma after they passed away, and DDIL will be going through it all and sorting out what she wants to keep and what to put in garage sales. DH and I went to McDonalds for supper on the way home. We were home by 8:30. Still need to clean the rabbits' litter box and take garbage to the road for pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, the water to the new house was turned off, instead of left on, like it was supposed to be. DDIL called their realtor, who called the seller's realtor, and apparently, the soon to be ex husband didn't pay the water bill, and it was shut off. They have been told that, one way or another, the water will be turned on tomorrow. They were going to camp at the campground that is only a mile away, but when they got there last night at 9:30, the office was closed, so they stayed at the house, even without water. We took water in jugs so we could flush the toilets. They will stay in the house again tonight. DS took tomorrow off to get the rest of the paper work finished, and some things put away, and DDIL has an eye appointment.
> 
> I have blood work and an ultrasound of my remaining thyroid tomorrow morning, and still need a shower before I go to bed.


Not good that the water wasn't on and the campground closed.

Fingers crossed that all goes well with results of ultrasound.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kindergym was good for E. Unstructured which suits her. Two sessions of singing which she loved. And a lot of various play equipment for them to play with and on. G got himself into the ball pit and enjoyed that for a while- then got himself out into Grandmas arms. At which point E came over and said there are cupcakes (wooden ones) so we 'ate' cupcakes and she cooked more and toasted a lettuce sandwich. She did use some of the bigger equipment as well. Think this is better for her than the ballet at this stage. As I said to Vicky it is more suitable for her stage of development- which is suitable for her age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congratulations to GS on his graduation and getting a job. Sounds like you have a special relationship.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was, and I did, but was still tired today. We had everything from the apartment and the apartment garage, moved yesterday. Today we got the very last from the apartment, just a few things, then did a good vacuuming. DDIL, nephew, and I took Arriana back to the house with us, with loaded vehicles, while everyone else went to the storage unit to load everything from that into the truck to take to the house. DDIL was good and sat, while nephew and Arriana unloaded the pick up truck and my Expedition. It was almost 5 pm when they got there with the U-Haul truck. Close to 7 by the time everything was unloaded from that. A lot of what was in the storage unit were things from her mom and grandma after they passed away, and DDIL will be going through it all and sorting out what she wants to keep and what to put in garage sales. DH and I went to McDonalds for supper on the way home. We were home by 8:30. Still need to clean the rabbits' litter box and take garbage to the road for pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, the water to the new house was turned off, instead of left on, like it was supposed to be. DDIL called their realtor, who called the seller's realtor, and apparently, the soon to be ex husband didn't pay the water bill, and it was shut off. They have been told that, one way or another, the water will be turned on tomorrow. They were going to camp at the campground that is only a mile away, but when they got there last night at 9:30, the office was closed, so they stayed at the house, even without water. We took water in jugs so we could flush the toilets. They will stay in the house again tonight. DS took tomorrow off to get the rest of the paper work finished, and some things put away, and DDIL has an eye appointment.
> 
> I have blood work and an ultrasound of my remaining thyroid tomorrow morning, and still need a shower before I go to bed.


Oh dear no water- hope it did get sorted out bu the next surely it should have been switched on by the company once the sale was going through? And a pest that the camping ground was closed.
Hope you aren't too tired after and that your bloods and ultrasound are all OK.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, love the poem!!!!

Pearls Girls and Bonnie, so sad about these abused women. Terrible when being dead is the best solution so he won’t hurt your family, but then to live and be blinded. What an amazing person she must be. When they threaten to kill the family it puts a whole different perspective on even the possibility of escaping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m hoping to find out where in Indonesia my niece and her family are. I know my sis could see a volcanic mountain from her window when she was just visiting at the same time I was in the Canary Islands. I think they are far enough away to not be any of those trapped if it is that area. There are so many islands in Indonesia that I am thinking it won’t be where they are. They survived the earthquake in Haiti when they ran the orphanage there. I’ll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Kindergym was good for E. Unstructured which suits her. Two sessions of singing which she loved. And a lot of various play equipment for them to play with and on. G got himself into the ball pit and enjoyed that for a while- then got himself out into Grandmas arms. At which point E came over and said there are cupcakes (wooden ones) so we 'ate' cupcakes and she cooked more and toasted a lettuce sandwich. She did use some of the bigger equipment as well. Think this is better for her than the ballet at this stage. As I said to Vicky it is more suitable for her stage of development- which is suitable for her age.


How wonderful that you got to share in such a special Kindergym with them. Sounds like a whole lot of fun for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he can talk but doesn't admit to knowing what he did if he knows. He has an ex & 2 kids & the ex has kept him broke & harassed for years so I think that's what brought it on. I think she just wanted a sperm donor so she would have a meal ticket, now she won't get anything


How heartbreaking. I hadn't realized a bad marriage and terrible ex helped bring this on. Just so sad. Heartbreaking for the family too as they will suffer for the rest of their lives too. There is such pain in so many lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to start getting busy now. Want to download a few photos to here since we went to the Puerto Rican Festival, where our light-hair, blue eyes son played in a Puerto Rican band. They had guest musicians here that had just flown in from Puerto Rico to play that spoke no English. It was so much fun. The security was like being at the airport but without the x-ray machine. We got padded down. I guess there was trouble one year but it was quite safe now and we had no problems at all. Then yesterday we spent the day at the Ganondagan Native American Festival. We renewed our membership. Got to see a moccasin making demonstration and this lady’s mother did a beading demonstration later in the day. Also went to a basketweaving demo. This young lady’s mother and grandmother both have baskets they made in the Smithsonian. The lady making the moccasins lives on a reservation almost 2 hrs. From here, so a little far to go for lessons. I had an Indian Taco. It was absolutely delicious but on fried bread instead of taco, so I ate the crunchy edges and skipped the middle to avoid the calories but it was really good. DH had a buffalo ???? burger and liked it too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is wonderful that they have everything moved now. It will take time to settle in, but they will get there. So glad you and DH could be available to help them. I know you are tired tonight. I have been doing laundry and sorting of things as well as dishes and a little bit of knitting as well as going to church today and working for a few hours. Matthew delivered the bunny drawing to the lady who commissioned it. We totally forgot about him going to a memorial service today for a young man who use to come to art class with him. The man had a seizure disorder and died of a seizure last winter. He was only in his 30's.


You have been very busy! So sorry to hear about Matthew's friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think you all will sleep good tonight too. Hopefully the water will be back on tomorrow and now they can start to get settled in again.
> 
> Hope everything goes well with your ultrasound and bloodwork.


I think I did, but exhausted still this morning.

I hope so, too.

Should just be routine. My appointment is on the,10th.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great you DS got done moving stuff but too bad the water was turned off, a real inconvenience.
> 
> We just got home, went to the lake & had supper with DS & family, I took jelly roll for desert. GS decided he's had enough of the lake & wants to spend tomorrow haying with grandpa. Both GKs took swimming lessons at the lake last week & passed.
> 
> I just saw reports of the California fires, OMG, scary stuff


Jelly roll sounds good. Glad the GKs passed their swim lessons. How can GS be tired of the lake? :sm02: So good he likes spending time with grandpa working on the farm. I think you have the next generation of farmers there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


Very nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, hope you've a more restful day today and the test results turn out well.
> Lovely quilt Sonja.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad the problem got fixed. My problem with the notifications is I rarely check my email. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> When I try to get in a warning keeps coming up that this is an unsecured sight. Might have the words wrong, but you get the idea.
> 
> How wonderful that you have your new sewing machine. Hope you get years and years of use out of this new one.


I've always gotten the unsecured site message for KP.

Hope Sorlenna gets many years of use from the new machine, also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Like Bonnie, I can't do raw fish, I worked in the cannery cleaning fish and using tweezers to pick the worms out. :sm06:


 :sm06: UGH!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 18. I cant keep my eyes open so going to bed early... goodnight all. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not good that the water wasn't on and the campground closed.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all goes well with results of ultrasound.


Thanks.

The water was supposed to be left on. The kids got early occupancy permission to move in this weekend. They would have had to pay a full month of rent for the apartment if they had to wait to move next weekend. DDIL called the Realtors and was told that the soon to be ex husband seller most likely didn't pay the bill, so it was turned off by the city, or had violated the restraining order and went to the house and turned it off himself to cause trouble. DH showed the kids what to look for in the celler to check if the latter had been the case. It wasn't turned off in the celler, so he apparently didn't pay the bill. DDIL called the city water Dept and so did at least one of the Realtors. Kids have been assured the water will be on today. Well, if the city can get to it today, which is my qualification, as we all know how that works!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kindergym was good for E. Unstructured which suits her. Two sessions of singing which she loved. And a lot of various play equipment for them to play with and on. G got himself into the ball pit and enjoyed that for a while- then got himself out into Grandmas arms. At which point E came over and said there are cupcakes (wooden ones) so we 'ate' cupcakes and she cooked more and toasted a lettuce sandwich. She did use some of the bigger equipment as well. Think this is better for her than the ballet at this stage. As I said to Vicky it is more suitable for her stage of development- which is suitable for her age.


Sounds like they both had fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear no water- hope it did get sorted out bu the next surely it should have been switched on by the company once the sale was going through? And a pest that the camping ground was closed.
> Hope you aren't too tired after and that your bloods and ultrasound are all OK.


It wasn't supposed to be turned off to begin with. They were supposed to just be able to transfer it once they have signed the final paperwork on the house today. Yes, a pest for sure. Knowing DDIL, she has called and left a message about it, and will call again. At least they saved the $25/night camping fees. I don't know if they looked for late registration paperwork at the camp office or not. They may not have thought about it. Now that they are residents, they can pay a certain amount and get seasonal privileges at the campground for all sorts of things but haven't paid it yet, only looked into it as one of the perks of living in the area.

I'm not worried about the ultrasound, seems just to be routine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too Angela


angelam said:


> I go in to Daily Digest at the bottom of the page if I want to, although less and less these days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The goose looks fantastic Kathy. Thanks for sharing. Glad you had a chance to visit with your DS and rest.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Very pretty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The water was supposed to be left on. The kids got early occupancy permission to move in this weekend. They would have had to pay a full month of rent for the apartment if they had to wait to move next weekend. DDIL called the Realtors and was told that the soon to be ex husband seller most likely didn't pay the bill, so it was turned off by the city, or had violated the restraining order and went to the house and turned it off himself to cause trouble. DH showed the kids what to look for in the celler to check if the latter had been the case. It wasn't turned off in the celler, so he apparently didn't pay the bill. DDIL called the city water Dept and so did at least one of the Realtors. Kids have been assured the water will be on today. Well, if the city can get to it today, which is my qualification, as we all know how that works!


Going in a week early makes more sense as to why the water was still off


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Pretty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome LEE1313! I missed your first post so welcome to the KTP! Wishing you lots of luck as you assist your DGS become more "marketable" so to speak. My youngest DD is also a recent university grad and is on the job market. She has an interview this coming Sunday for a paid internship so keeping my fingers crossed.


LEE1313 said:


> Yes it surely is. And he is trying his best but doesn't have a clue. So I am trying to do my best from afar.
> He owns one suit and clearly that just isn't enough. But I am determined to make it easy for him. And I learned from YT that a color wheel helps match shirts and ties. Silly me I just used it for yarn selection for afghans.lol.
> I love him and his younger brother to the moon and back X's a million.
> 
> Together we will get there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I'm sure impressed. I did some quilting years and years ago, so I know I had to have lessons first. Amazed at your understanding of so many different things.


No understanding ,I started reading and could understand the basics then it got to technical so I just did what I wanted to do , ???? will have to read a lot more but maybe bit by bit so it sinks in .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks good to me as a non-quilter.


Thanks Margaret that more than likely why it looks good to me too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Kindergym was good for E. Unstructured which suits her. Two sessions of singing which she loved. And a lot of various play equipment for them to play with and on. G got himself into the ball pit and enjoyed that for a while- then got himself out into Grandmas arms. At which point E came over and said there are cupcakes (wooden ones) so we 'ate' cupcakes and she cooked more and toasted a lettuce sandwich. She did use some of the bigger equipment as well. Think this is better for her than the ballet at this stage. As I said to Vicky it is more suitable for her stage of development- which is suitable for her age.


Sounds like a wonderful place . Little G is certainly moving about now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping to find out where in Indonesia my niece and her family are. I know my sis could see a volcanic mountain from her window when she was just visiting at the same time I was in the Canary Islands. I think they are far enough away to not be any of those trapped if it is that area. There are so many islands in Indonesia that I am thinking it won't be where they are. They survived the earthquake in Haiti when they ran the orphanage there. I'll let you know what I find out.


Do hope they are safely on another island


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


They look lovely Gwen , pretty colours


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No understanding ,I started reading and could understand the basics then it got to technical so I just did what I wanted to do , ???? will have to read a lot more but maybe bit by bit so it sinks in .


Look up Missouri Star Quilt Company tutorials on YouTube. Jenny is fabulous at making things clear! You've got a terrific start, and I love the fabric.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty soap, Gwen! My last batches should be cured today, and I'm going to try it out this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Look up Missouri Star Quilt Company tutorials on YouTube. Jenny is fabulous at making things clear! You've got a terrific start, and I love the fabric.


Thank you Sorlenna I'll take a look


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> It was, and I did, but was still tired today. We had everything from the apartment and the apartment garage, moved yesterday. Today we got the very last from the apartment, just a few things, then did a good vacuuming. DDIL, nephew, and I took Arriana back to the house with us, with loaded vehicles, while everyone else went to the storage unit to load everything from that into the truck to take to the house. DDIL was good and sat, while nephew and Arriana unloaded the pick up truck and my Expedition. It was almost 5 pm when they got there with the U-Haul truck. Close to 7 by the time everything was unloaded from that. A lot of what was in the storage unit were things from her mom and grandma after they passed away, and DDIL will be going through it all and sorting out what she wants to keep and what to put in garage sales. DH and I went to McDonalds for supper on the way home. We were home by 8:30. Still need to clean the rabbits' litter box and take garbage to the road for pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, the water to the new house was turned off, instead of left on, like it was supposed to be. DDIL called their realtor, who called the seller's realtor, and apparently, the soon to be ex husband didn't pay the water bill, and it was shut off. They have been told that, one way or another, the water will be turned on tomorrow. They were going to camp at the campground that is only a mile away, but when they got there last night at 9:30, the office was closed, so they stayed at the house, even without water. We took water in jugs so we could flush the toilets. They will stay in the house again tonight. DS took tomorrow off to get the rest of the paper work finished, and some things put away, and DDIL has an eye appointment.
> 
> I have blood work and an ultrasound of my remaining thyroid tomorrow morning, and still need a shower before I go to bed.


Sounds a lot like what our DS and DIL are going through also. She can't make decisions and doesn't like it if someone else does. She'll start yelling and throwing things as in "Temper Tantrums" at 39 years old.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> How sad for this lady. The fear that he would carry out his threats would be a real deterrent to getting out.


That is how abusers and bully's work. They use fear and intimidation an the weakest person that they can find. Too bad someone can't step in with an intervention. . . Does he have any family? Are they the same type?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> You are most welcome, glad you enjoyed my wee scribble.


I enjoyed your Wee Scribble also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja your talent knows no bounds. Love the fabric combinations.


Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that nuts! Seems like something from the dark ages


It may seem from the dark ages but it is all around us especially in poorer families.
A siding guy's wife told me she was married off at 12 as her parents forced and lied on papers that she was 16. She ended up marrying a man that drank & gambled. She was working to keep the household together to keep her kids in school to at least graduate H.S. Then she was going to leave him. Imagine being 12, not knowing what is going on etc and being thrown to a wolf and getting pregnant right away. She was just a child herself.
Being a pastors wife & counselor we learned all kinds of horrible stuff that happens to regular people.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to friends' house last night for a pot luck, and it was great. Brought home leftovers so I didn't have to cook today. So I spent the day learning the new sewing machine. So far, it's wonderful.


I am so happy that you have the new sewing machine. Is it computerized with edge stitching etc.?

It is good to take time to learn the new machine also. I was doing mostly straight sewing when I got my last one 20 years ago. Never learned that machine, so don't use it to fullest capacity. I was supposed to get lessons ,except the shop went out of business.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


That is so sweet. You are multi-talented.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not good that the water wasn't on and the campground closed.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all goes well with results of ultrasound.


Have they moved into a house that they have not closed on? It sounds like the DH is trying to be miserable to soon to be ex. He doesn't realize or care about how many others are inconvenienced.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to start getting busy now. Want to download a few photos to here since we went to the Puerto Rican Festival, where our light-hair, blue eyes son played in a Puerto Rican band. They had guest musicians here that had just flown in from Puerto Rico to play that spoke no English. It was so much fun. The security was like being at the airport but without the x-ray machine. We got padded down. I guess there was trouble one year but it was quite safe now and we had no problems at all. Then yesterday we spent the day at the Ganondagan Native American Festival. We renewed our membership. Got to see a moccasin making demonstration and this lady's mother did a beading demonstration later in the day. Also went to a basketweaving demo. This young lady's mother and grandmother both have baskets they made in the Smithsonian. The lady making the moccasins lives on a reservation almost 2 hrs. From here, so a little far to go for lessons. I had an Indian Taco. It was absolutely delicious but on fried bread instead of taco, so I ate the crunchy edges and skipped the middle to avoid the calories but it was really good. DH had a buffalo ???? burger and liked it too.


What a great time you must have had.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Pretty colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


I am so sorry, Gwen. I hope Truman is playing with all my fur babies.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Nice!It looks like ocean waves a bit.
You will surely have a full table at the craft show. How many shows do you do?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


So sorry, Gwen.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Ooooh, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry, Gwen.


So sorry to hear about your fur baby being so sick and crossing the Rainbow Bridge. Condolences Gwen. It sure is difficult but I know he had a wonderful life getting to live with you and your DH.

New batch of soap is really lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you get got good rest last night. Glad DS moved.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry Gwen for your loss. A local friend of mine had a golden setter who died this month, also loaded with cancer. The veterinarian told her it is something more & more prevalent with dogs.(starts with heart cancer and then spreads, they don't know the cause yet.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


Hugs, Gwen. I feel pretty sure our ole Slinky will find him a great playmate across the bridge.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


So sorry to hear this Gwen, but in the circumstances, certainly the kindest thing you could do for him. Hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


So sorry for your loss but so glad you did the best thing for your beloved Truman. I bet my dear departed Molly will be there to greet him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to start getting busy now. Want to download a few photos to here since we went to the Puerto Rican Festival, where our light-hair, blue eyes son played in a Puerto Rican band. They had guest musicians here that had just flown in from Puerto Rico to play that spoke no English. It was so much fun. Then yesterday we spent the day at the Ganondagan Native American Festival. We renewed our membership. Got to see a moccasin making demonstration and this lady's mother did a beading demonstration later in the day. Also went to a basketweaving demo. This young lady's mother and grandmother both have baskets they made in the Smithsonian. The lady making the moccasins lives on a reservation almost 2 hrs. From here, so a little far to go for lessons. I had an Indian Taco.
> 
> Glad Puerto Rican Festival fun. Ganondagan Festival sounds very interesting. Would love basketweaving demo. Love tacos on Indian Fry bread.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am so happy that you have the new sewing machine. Is it computerized with edge stitching etc.?
> 
> It is good to take time to learn the new machine also. I was doing mostly straight sewing when I got my last one 20 years ago. Never learned that machine, so don't use it to fullest capacity. I was supposed to get lessons ,except the shop went out of business.


Yes, it has quite a few stitches. I've done everything on it except quilting, a buttonhole & button. I did watch some videos on free motion quilting, though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the soap.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my deep sympathy you had to put Truman down. Such a hard decision. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great you DS got done moving stuff but too bad the water was turned off, a real inconvenience.
> 
> We just got home, went to the lake & had supper with DS & family, I took jelly roll for desert. GS decided he's had enough of the lake & wants to spend tomorrow haying with grandpa. Both GKs took swimming lessons at the lake last week & passed.
> 
> I just saw reports of the California fires, OMG, scary stuff


Lol! He's definitely turning into Grandpa's farm buddy. 
Great that they passed their swimming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to friends' house last night for a pot luck, and it was great. Brought home leftovers so I didn't have to cook today. So I spent the day learning the new sewing machine. So far, it's wonderful.


Great that you had leftovers, and spending a day learning the new sewing machine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kindergym was good for E. Unstructured which suits her. Two sessions of singing which she loved. And a lot of various play equipment for them to play with and on. G got himself into the ball pit and enjoyed that for a while- then got himself out into Grandmas arms. At which point E came over and said there are cupcakes (wooden ones) so we 'ate' cupcakes and she cooked more and toasted a lettuce sandwich. She did use some of the bigger equipment as well. Think this is better for her than the ballet at this stage. As I said to Vicky it is more suitable for her stage of development- which is suitable for her age.


It sounds like both of them had a wonderful time, Gordon is sure moving around a lot more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping to find out where in Indonesia my niece and her family are. I know my sis could see a volcanic mountain from her window when she was just visiting at the same time I was in the Canary Islands. I think they are far enough away to not be any of those trapped if it is that area. There are so many islands in Indonesia that I am thinking it won't be where they are. They survived the earthquake in Haiti when they ran the orphanage there. I'll let you know what I find out.


I sure hope that they aren't very close to the volcanic mountain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja your talent knows no bounds. Love the fabric combinations.


Thank you Gwen 
So Sorry to hear about little Trueman


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to start getting busy now. Want to download a few photos to here since we went to the Puerto Rican Festival, where our light-hair, blue eyes son played in a Puerto Rican band. They had guest musicians here that had just flown in from Puerto Rico to play that spoke no English. It was so much fun. The security was like being at the airport but without the x-ray machine. We got padded down. I guess there was trouble one year but it was quite safe now and we had no problems at all. Then yesterday we spent the day at the Ganondagan Native American Festival. We renewed our membership. Got to see a moccasin making demonstration and this lady's mother did a beading demonstration later in the day. Also went to a basketweaving demo. This young lady's mother and grandmother both have baskets they made in the Smithsonian. The lady making the moccasins lives on a reservation almost 2 hrs. From here, so a little far to go for lessons. I had an Indian Taco. It was absolutely delicious but on fried bread instead of taco, so I ate the crunchy edges and skipped the middle to avoid the calories but it was really good. DH had a buffalo ???? burger and liked it too.


Both festivals sounds lovely, and very interesting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is so sweet. You are multi-talented.


Thank you Liz, just wish I had more time to do more sewing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I did, but exhausted still this morning.
> 
> I hope so, too.
> 
> Should just be routine. My appointment is on the,10th.


Lol, I slept hard last night, but I could cheerfully have gone back to bed, don't know what that's about.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


That looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sonja, for a first time or any time, that is brilliant. You are so talented.


I agree


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping to find out where in Indonesia my niece and her family are. I know my sis could see a volcanic mountain from her window when she was just visiting at the same time I was in the Canary Islands. I think they are far enough away to not be any of those trapped if it is that area. There are so many islands in Indonesia that I am thinking it won't be where they are. They survived the earthquake in Haiti when they ran the orphanage there. I'll let you know what I find out.


I hope all is OK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


If it smells as good as it looks, it smells fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome LEE1313! I missed your first post so welcome to the KTP! Wishing you lots of luck as you assist your DGS become more "marketable" so to speak. My youngest DD is also a recent university grad and is on the job market. She has an interview this coming Sunday for a paid internship so keeping my fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed here too, paid internship would be great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a great time you must have had.


Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.

Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to start getting busy now. Want to download a few photos to here since we went to the Puerto Rican Festival, where our light-hair, blue eyes son played in a Puerto Rican band. They had guest musicians here that had just flown in from Puerto Rico to play that spoke no English. It was so much fun. The security was like being at the airport but without the x-ray machine. We got padded down. I guess there was trouble one year but it was quite safe now and we had no problems at all. Then yesterday we spent the day at the Ganondagan Native American Festival. We renewed our membership. Got to see a moccasin making demonstration and this lady's mother did a beading demonstration later in the day. Also went to a basketweaving demo. This young lady's mother and grandmother both have baskets they made in the Smithsonian. The lady making the moccasins lives on a reservation almost 2 hrs. From here, so a little far to go for lessons. I had an Indian Taco. It was absolutely delicious but on fried bread instead of taco, so I ate the crunchy edges and skipped the middle to avoid the calories but it was really good. DH had a buffalo ???? burger and liked it too.


Sounds like you had a nice weekend.
Now that you've seen a demo of mocassin making, maybe you could use the tutorial I posted to try them, if you are really wanting to make some?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


I'm so sorry Gwen, it's never easy. HUGS!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jelly roll sounds good. Glad the GKs passed their swim lessons. How can GS be tired of the lake? :sm02: So good he likes spending time with grandpa working on the farm. I think you have the next generation of farmers there!


DS said, it wasn't fair, the wife & kids have spent enough time at the lake, they are ready to come home, now he has time off finally, he wants to be there????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Wow! That looks too pretty to use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome LEE1313! I missed your first post so welcome to the KTP! Wishing you lots of luck as you assist your DGS become more "marketable" so to speak. My youngest DD is also a recent university grad and is on the job market. She has an interview this coming Sunday for a paid internship so keeping my fingers crossed.


????????hope she gets the job. Is it local so she can stay nearby?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No understanding ,I started reading and could understand the basics then it got to technical so I just did what I wanted to do , ???? will have to read a lot more but maybe bit by bit so it sinks in .


I have watched lots of tutorials on the Missouri Star quilt company website, they are really good ones.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


It's lovely Sonja!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Look up Missouri Star Quilt Company tutorials on YouTube. Jenny is fabulous at making things clear! You've got a terrific start, and I love the fabric.


????????great minds think alike????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Do Grandmas have to join in Kindergym??


This one did and it nearly did for my back! Had to tell Luke's mum that I wasn't going again!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is how abusers and bully's work. They use fear and intimidation an the weakest person that they can find. Too bad someone can't step in with an intervention. . . Does he have any family? Are they the same type?


From what I have heard, his family is no better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


Poor thing, sad he had to get so sick but kind of you to relieve his misery. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is for our quilters, old and new.
Native American Haudensaunee.

Everything means something.

Three Sisters = maize (corn), squash, and beans. An important trinity of life for them. You will see patterns of three in their beeding, quilting, etc.

In some of the photos On the prior page you will see purple = war, white = peace. These posts would have been closer together but DH needed my help right then. Typical. :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


Love the colours!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It may seem from the dark ages but it is all around us especially in poorer families.
> A siding guy's wife told me she was married off at 12 as her parents forced and lied on papers that she was 16. She ended up marrying a man that drank & gambled. She was working to keep the household together to keep her kids in school to at least graduate H.S. Then she was going to leave him. Imagine being 12, not knowing what is going on etc and being thrown to a wolf and getting pregnant right away. She was just a child herself.
> Being a pastors wife & counselor we learned all kinds of horrible stuff that happens to regular people.


That's crazy at 12. Her parents must have wanted one less mouth to feed????
I recently heard in the news, I think it was New York state but maybe not, I know it was in the northeast, has passed a law to try to stop the child marriage. The law says no marriage before 18 even with parents permission to stop fathers marring off their young dsughters


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Going to start getting busy now. Want to download a few photos to here since we went to the Puerto Rican Festival, where our light-hair, blue eyes son played in a Puerto Rican band. They had guest musicians here that had just flown in from Puerto Rico to play that spoke no English. It was so much fun. Then yesterday we spent the day at the Ganondagan Native American Festival. We renewed our membership. Got to see a moccasin making demonstration and this lady's mother did a beading demonstration later in the day. Also went to a basketweaving demo. This young lady's mother and grandmother both have baskets they made in the Smithsonian. The lady making the moccasins lives on a reservation almost 2 hrs. From here, so a little far to go for lessons. I had an Indian Taco.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


In Canada, they call those natives the Six Nations. 
Those moccasins & mukluks are beautiful, so many hours went into all that beading. 
Great baskets. I would love to go to a festival like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This one did and it nearly did for my back! Had to tell Luke's mum that I wasn't going again!


Oh, no. They may have something like that in the cities, but certainly not in my area


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't had the tacos, too spicy for me but I Make fry bread, we call it bannock, occasionally.
> Bannock is really good with raisins added


I noticed that the fry bread they sold out of was peach fry bread. I love raisins.

the soup they had was corn soup, called Three Sisters soup. The ingredients were corn ????, beans and squash.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I noticed that the fry bread they sold out of was peach fry bread. I love raisins.
> 
> the soup they had was corn soup, called Three Sisters soup. The ingredients were corn ????, beans and squash.


I would never think to put peaches in a bread. Do you have/want a recipe for the fry bread? I dig out my cookbook.
We were at a sports & leisure show a few years ago & the Boy Scouts were selling it made the usually way but also had a demonstration of it being cooked over an open fire wrapped around a stick. I know if I tried that it would be burned on the outside & raw inside.????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kate, me too! I had not had any notifications for over a week as well.
Happy day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend called me to go out for lunch today but I’m not going. I don’t know if I ate something st the wedding that didn’t agree with me or have a bug, my stomach seems to get upset when I eat. It was really rolling when I got home last night so I took some Pepto. Seemed OK this morning but now that I’ve had some toast it’s upset again????maybe I should smile & nod & fast for a day & hope I lose a pound or two.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


Certainly a lot of love in that little dog. I am so sorry for your loss. I would think that the other dogs will wander around looking for Truman as they mourn the loss as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The one in the fall will be my first with my soaps. If nothings sells oh well....may attempt selling on Facebook marketplace.....either way the soap won't go to waste...family & friends always seem to like getting them.


Pearls Girls said:


> Nice!It looks like ocean waves a bit.
> You will surely have a full table at the craft show. How many shows do you do?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Posting these for Pacer/Mary.

Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Wow, great job, Matthew.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous handmade items.


Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks....but ooooooo.....use that pretty soap and just buy more!!! LOLOL


Bonnie75t91 said:


> Wow! That looks too pretty to use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is local. Really hoping she gets it. By the way, DD has officially moved in with her boyfriend of 5 years. She is supposed to be getting the rest of her stuff this week.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????hope she gets the job. Is it local so she can stay nearby?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd like the recipe please Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I would never think to put peaches in a bread. Do you have/want a recipe for the fry bread? I dig out my cookbook.
> We were at a sports & leisure show a few years ago & the Boy Scouts were selling it made the usually way but also had a demonstration of it being cooked over an open fire wrapped around a stick. I know if I tried that it would be burned on the outside & raw inside.????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


Sorry to hear this. You must be sad. Our dogs Tim and Linus will welcome him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, the mocassins and mukluks are beautiful. The baskets are heirloom. Ive never seen such beautiful baskets.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


Great pictures of some beautiful crafts. I love those moccasins, they would be super warm in winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go gwen. --- sam
> 
> Classic Ceviche
> 
> ...


Mmm - it does sound good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> This one did and it nearly did for my back! Had to tell Luke's mum that I wasn't going again!


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Been reading but not commenting - now my brain has blanked...but I do remember Gwen had to put her Truman to rest. So sorry about that. So hard to loses beloved pet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is why we love our KP, we get to ''travel'' to faraway places through our friendships in cyberspace and learn so much of others lives.
> The kindness and support is so uplifting and a very good addition to everyday activities.
> Just for you and anyone who hasn't seen this, I wrote it for our tea party folks.
> 
> ...


Bravo, Fan. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


More beautiful work from Matthew. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Like Bonnie, I can't do raw fish, I worked in the cannery cleaning fish and using tweezers to pick the worms out. :sm06:


That's one of the reasons I can't eat Bass.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Awful your DHs cousin got so sick. My DH is very particular about how he cleans his fish. I rarely buy fish as I don't like it when it smells "fishy" as that means it's not fresh


I'm with you on that. When I go to the fish counter, if I can smell fish I stay well away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he attempted suicide but just made a real mess of himself


That's so sad, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I do also and learned from Indian friends when they came over to visit. I know how to make chicken or beef curry, egg curry and vegetable curry. I make all kinds of modifications to have curry often.


I would love it if you would post some of your curry recipes. A couple of my neighbours are real curry fans and I would like to have them over for a curry dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My notifications got unchecked on my profile, but I checked the boxes again and it seems okay now.


Mine is okay now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My goodness you lot have been chatty while I've been trying to rest through the night- I will not catch up for an age because I have a bit of a headache.
Hope all is going well for everyone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS said, it wasn't fair, the wife & kids have spent enough time at the lake, they are ready to come home, now he has time off finally, he wants to be there????


LOL!!! Well, if they all leave, he'll have plenty of peace and quiet. :sm09:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful art work displayed. I enjoyed the pictures and can only think of how long it took to make the beaded and handworked moccasins. 
Soap is delightful. And the new quilted blanket is really nice.
Matthew, I enjoyed your artwork display. Love the yarn bowls. They appeal to my sense of colr. The rabbit is cute and so real looking. You are a great artist. I hope you know that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


Those are gorgeous. There is an Indian Reservation called Curve Lake near Buckhorn, ON. I've been there a few times and they also have some lovely crafts but not quite the same as the ones you show. I did have a few native paintings and sadly, I sold them when I moved. I wish now that I had kept one or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From what I have heard, his family is no better


That's even worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is for our quilters, old and new.
> Native American Haudensaunee.
> 
> Everything means something.
> ...


So pretty, amazing the work that goes into them, and sad that so many of the Native arts are being lost by not handing them down to the younger generations in teaching.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Matthew's yarn bowl is lovely and the bunny is so cute. Very nicely framed too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness you lot have been chatty while I've been trying to rest through the night- I will not catch up for an age because I have a bit of a headache.
> Hope all is going well for everyone!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend called me to go out for lunch today but I'm not going. I don't know if I ate something st the wedding that didn't agree with me or have a bug, my stomach seems to get upset when I eat. It was really rolling when I got home last night so I took some Pepto. Seemed OK this morning but now that I've had some toast it's upset again????maybe I should smile & nod & fast for a day & hope I lose a pound or two.


I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Those are wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is local. Really hoping she gets it. By the way, DD has officially moved in with her boyfriend of 5 years. She is supposed to be getting the rest of her stuff this week.


It's going to be strange not having her there, I'm sure. Is she taking Sydney with her or is he staying home with you all and Gracie and Alice?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's one of the reasons I can't eat Bass.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness you lot have been chatty while I've been trying to rest through the night- I will not catch up for an age because I have a bit of a headache.
> Hope all is going well for everyone!


I hope that the headache fades fairly quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/17053/navajo-fry-bread-ii/

Recipe for fry bread


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work as always, Matthew. 
I love the moccasins and the boots. Can’t spell the real name but I want some.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend called me to go out for lunch today but I'm not going. I don't know if I ate something st the wedding that didn't agree with me or have a bug, my stomach seems to get upset when I eat. It was really rolling when I got home last night so I took some Pepto. Seemed OK this morning but now that I've had some toast it's upset again????maybe I should smile & nod & fast for a day & hope I lose a pound or two.


Hope you feel better soon Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Great work Mathew , your bowls are gorgeous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is local. Really hoping she gets it. By the way, DD has officially moved in with her boyfriend of 5 years. She is supposed to be getting the rest of her stuff this week.


You are officially an empty nester Gwen , is it weird knowing she is not going to living there anymore


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Going in a week early makes more sense as to why the water was still off


They are signing closing paperwork today. Just would have had to wait until next weekend to move. The water was to have been left on until after closing and then just transferred into their names. They would have gotten the keys today, so only 2 days early occupancy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sounds a lot like what our DS and DIL are going through also. She can't make decisions and doesn't like it if someone else does. She'll start yelling and throwing things as in "Temper Tantrums" at 39 years old.


The sellers are going through a divorce and he decided to delay things as much as possible, refuse to do some things that were required by the inspector because he didn't want to spend the$$. She ended up getting a restraining order against, one thing after another. All good now. Water was turned on about 11:30 this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


I'm so sorry, Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Have they moved into a house that they have not closed on? It sounds like the DH is trying to be miserable to soon to be ex. He doesn't realize or care about how many others are inconvenienced.


Yes, to avoid having to pay a full month of rent on the apartment the have been in for almost 8 years. The closing paperwork was signed today, so only 2 days early occupancy. Yes, that was exactly the problem. As of this morning, the house belongs to DS,& DDIL , and the bank.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hope you get got good rest last night. Glad DS moved.


All moved. Now to find a place for everything!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I slept hard last night, but I could cheerfully have gone back to bed, don't know what that's about.


I may nap yet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS said, it wasn't fair, the wife & kids have spent enough time at the lake, they are ready to come home, now he has time off finally, he wants to be there????


He deserves it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Those are great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness you lot have been chatty while I've been trying to rest through the night- I will not catch up for an age because I have a bit of a headache.
> Hope all is going well for everyone!


Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest 
brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend called me to go out for lunch today but I'm not going. I don't know if I ate something st the wedding that didn't agree with me or have a bug, my stomach seems to get upset when I eat. It was really rolling when I got home last night so I took some Pepto. Seemed OK this morning but now that I've had some toast it's upset again????maybe I should smile & nod & fast for a day & hope I lose a pound or two.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Beautiful work, as usual, Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is local. Really hoping she gets it. By the way, DD has officially moved in with her boyfriend of 5 years. She is supposed to be getting the rest of her stuff this week.


Congratulations


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> The sellers are going through a divorce and he decided to delay things as much as possible, refuse to do some things that were required by the inspector because he didn't want to spend the$$. She ended up getting a restraining order against, one thing after another. All good now. Water was turned on about 11:30 this morning.


Glad to hear they got the water turned back on , hope they will be very happy in their new home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd like the recipe please Bonnie.


Bannock

3 cups flour
1 tsp. Salt
2 Tbsp Baking powder
1/4 cup butter or margarine 
1.5 cups water

Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl. Pour melted butter & water over dry, mix into a ball. Turn out on a boar & knead about 10 times. Pat into a flat circle about 3/4 to 1 inch thick. Cook in a greased frying pan over medium heat about 15 minutes on each side. Serve hot with butter. It may also be baked in the oven, 350F for 25-30 minutes. 
Really good if you add 1/2 cup of raisins, depends if you want it as bread or desert. We eat this with syrup.

If you are camping you can take a rope like piece about as big around as your index finger & wrap it around a stick to slowly cook over a campfire


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness you lot have been chatty while I've been trying to rest through the night- I will not catch up for an age because I have a bit of a headache.
> Hope all is going well for everyone!


I hope your headache goes away after a reat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Bonnie


I don't feel really bad, just "off", I still managed to get some work done this morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The sellers are going through a divorce and he decided to delay things as much as possible, refuse to do some things that were required by the inspector because he didn't want to spend the$$. She ended up getting a restraining order against, one thing after another. All good now. Water was turned on about 11:30 this morning.


Good news, hope everything else drops into place without trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest
> brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


Oh, no, no chocolate, that's a terrible punishment. Hope the fish & chips settle well


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it has quite a few stitches. I've done everything on it except quilting, a buttonhole & button. I did watch some videos on free motion quilting, though.


I took a class last fall on quilting with rulers at a local shop. I haven't been able to practice since. It is a lot of fun.I keep reading on machine quilting and ruler quilting all the time as that is how I learned most of the stuff I know. Study, Study, Study. and then Practice, practice, practice. 
The best think I did was to buy a folding table that my machine fits into. Now I am at the right height and it is ergonomically better. Before I would set machine on table, and then reach up to sew. After I had hand surgery, the table helps lots. The throat plate is level with the table. If I ever buy a new machine, I can buy another acrylic insert to fit any machine. 
What brand & model did you get? Happy sewing!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


I took a class in black ash basket making 20 years ago. I did not however have access to black ash as do the natives.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a nice weekend.
> Now that you've seen a demo of mocassin making, maybe you could use the tutorial I posted to try them, if you are really wanting to make some?


Years ago I had a pair made from deer hide lined with purple dyed rabbit. The tops were beaded. When they wore out I kept the beaded part. Maybe I could make them in to a purse??? We went to Winnipeg and drove out in to Hutterite farm country. It was my understanding that the lady that made them for me was from a Native Canadian Indian tribe. I can't remember what they were called. I also bought some art greeting cards from a Native Canadian. I framed them & they hang in my sewing space. I loved them all, my remembrances of Winnipeg.
We did buy kits for Native American Camp and had kids lace moccasins. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Mine is okay now.


I rechecked KP. Have not been able to find where to check for alerts to KTP.
I finally received notice of KP today.
I'll keep looking and fighting to get back on KTP.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful art work displayed. I enjoyed the pictures and can only think of how long it took to make the beaded and handworked moccasins.
> Soap is delightful. And the new quilted blanket is really nice.
> Matthew, I enjoyed your artwork display. Love the yarn bowls. They appeal to my sense of colr. The rabbit is cute and so real looking. You are a great artist. I hope you know that.


Now, I have not been able to find any of these to see. I am more than Computer challenged. I'm inept.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I may nap yet!


Lol! Me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest
> brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


I hope that the fish n' chips settle well, no chocolate does not set well though, I don't think I'd be able to give up chocolate. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy at 12. Her parents must have wanted one less mouth to feed????
> I recently heard in the news, I think it was New York state but maybe not, I know it was in the northeast, has passed a law to try to stop the child marriage. The law says no marriage before 18 even with parents permission to stop fathers marring off their young dsughters


I don't know where it is either but, I'm all for it :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy at 12. Her parents must have wanted one less mouth to feed????
> I recently heard in the news, I think it was New York state but maybe not, I know it was in the northeast, has passed a law to try to stop the child marriage. The law says no marriage before 18 even with parents permission to stop fathers marring off their young dsughters


She was from down south U.S.A. He was from VT.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From what I have heard, his family is no better


It is probably inbred in the persons.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't had the tacos, too spicy for me but I Make fry bread, we call it bannock, occasionally.
> Bannock is really good with raisins added


I made it over an open hearth wood fire with my kids at Native American Summer Camp at the Museum.
They were impressed, I felt connected to the natives and mother earth.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Thanks for posting. . . Are they all made by Matthew? They are very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd like the recipe please Bonnie.


Please post as I'd like to try peach Fry bread.
Could you make in Air fryer??? less greasy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bannock
> 
> 3 cups flour
> 1 tsp. Salt
> ...


Turn out onto a board I can do, but onto a boar???
Just my silly sense of humour.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, the mocassins and mukluks are beautiful. The baskets are heirloom. Ive never seen such beautiful baskets.


I have some 50+ year old native American Baskets. I think mine are Penobscot.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear this. You must be sad. Our dogs Tim and Linus will welcome him.


Our DaisyDolly will be there, she loves all creatures! A kinder spirit you won't find, and with icecubes!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking handwork! So pretty and functional!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Great pictures of some beautiful crafts. I love those moccasins, they would be super warm in winter.


After you explained the colors. . . that must have been why there was a whitish cream colored rabbit color around my Mocs. to counteract the purple inside that her daughter chose. It was a fun experience seeing her small studio space.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Bravo, Fan. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/17053/navajo-fry-bread-ii/
> 
> Recipe for fry bread


They only use Bluebird Flour. I've used mine up a long time ago.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty, amazing the work that goes into them, and sad that so many of the Native arts are being lost by not handing them down to the younger generations in teaching.


The younger generation is not as interested.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, to avoid having to pay a full month of rent on the apartment the have been in for almost 8 years. The closing paperwork was signed today, so only 2 days early occupancy. Yes, that was exactly the problem. As of this morning, the house belongs to DS,& DDIL , and the bank.


Glad they were finally able to close. I hope that everything got done that was supposed to be done.
And the faster it belongs to only 2 of them the more joyful they will be.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow awesome crafts today, the Indian garments are stunning. That is a culture which really interests me greatly, the beadwork is gorgeous.
So sorry Gwen, your wee Truman has walked the rainbow bridge, hugs. 
The recipe for the bread is what we call Damper, very popular camping bread.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The younger generation is not as interested.


Unfortunately, but the younger generations of Alaskan Natives are starting to get more interested and are starting to learn, the beading and other arts and cooking again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The sellers are going through a divorce and he decided to delay things as much as possible, refuse to do some things that were required by the inspector because he didn't want to spend the$$. She ended up getting a restraining order against, one thing after another. All good now. Water was turned on about 11:30 this morning.


That's good to hear. Blessings to them in their new home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest
> brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


A food journal is a great idea. So sorry that chocolate is a no go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to have you back lee1313 - i hope with your help he finds a job quickly. --- sam



LEE1313 said:


> SAM, Thanks for the warm welcome. I will stop by again and share a cup of tea.
> Right now I am busy crocheting PROUD by Jody Pyott. Lot's of counting by I am making great progress, I plan to donate it to the VFW in VT next time I go visit a dear friend there.
> And also am trying to "groom" my 22 yr old grandson for his first job since college graduation. He isn't worldly in fashion etc. So I am trying to help him build a wardrobe from afar. We live half way across the country from each other. So I have been watching YT videos all day on matching shirts and ties etc. All a far cry from his college wardrobe of flip flops and shorts/t shirts. LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Many crafters are doing more early native crafts to keep the arts alive.
All the info comes from word of mouth, books or internet. We don't want to see the old skills disappear either.
Weaving, knitting, pottery, spinning, farming, metal smithing, outside cooking, knotting, crochet, You name it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A photo from the Puerto Rican Festival. Hopefully someday they will have artists there but this was about music and food and family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> After you explained the colors. . . that must have been why there was a whitish cream colored rabbit color around my Mocs. to counteract the purple inside that her daughter chose. It was a fun experience seeing her small studio space.


That probably was why. They use. Lot of purple and white.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a really nice quilt sonja - i especially like the red fox material. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> on Friday before the power went off I decided to finally have a play with fabric I know its not perfect but for a first time I'm quite pleased with it .one of these days I'm going to start reading up on how to quilt for now I'm quite happy just to mess about


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a nice weekend.
> Now that you've seen a demo of mocassin making, maybe you could use the tutorial I posted to try them, if you are really wanting to make some?


Is the tutorial on You Tube or here?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are gorgeous!


Quite wonderful artists and trying to keep their arts and traditions alive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely soap gwen - bet you would smell good after a shower with that soap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Newest soap unmoulded....made it Saturday; scented with rosemary EO.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A food journal is a great idea. So sorry that chocolate is a no go.


I used to eat quite a lot of chocolate but since I gave it up for lent not so much, but I will still miss it ,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In Canada, they call those natives the Six Nations.
> Those moccasins & mukluks are beautiful, so many hours went into all that beading.
> Great baskets. I would love to go to a festival like that.


Yes, Six Nations is the other name they are called. 
Ive been attending the Festival for a very long time. It wasn't nearly as big as it is now. Now they have a large and quite
Modern museum and classrooms and auditorium. There is a large outdoor tent with a stage now for Dance, storytelling, and musicians. It is so wonderful. They have a wonderful school south of Syracuse. I'm listening to Oren Lyons and John Mohawk on You Tube.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would never think to put peaches in a bread. Do you have/want a recipe for the fry bread? I dig out my cookbook.
> We were at a sports & leisure show a few years ago & the Boy Scouts were selling it made the usually way but also had a demonstration of it being cooked over an open fire wrapped around a stick. I know if I tried that it would be burned on the outside & raw inside.????


I'm sure many want the recipe. I don't eat bread very often but
Made an exception and ate the edges of it. Very good though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


Wow! Gorgeous yarn bowl and adorable bunny. Sure hope it's a bunny since that's what I see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous handmade items.


And you would know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry gwen - so hard to let one go - there were pack of dogs of all sizes and colors all barking in greeting Truman's arrival. he definitely will not be lonely. 
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is local. Really hoping she gets it. By the way, DD has officially moved in with her boyfriend of 5 years. She is supposed to be getting the rest of her stuff this week.


Hope she gets it too.

Do you like him?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, the mocassins and mukluks are beautiful. The baskets are heirloom. Ive never seen such beautiful baskets.


I felt the same way. The curls in the baskets reminded me of knitting patterns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Great pictures of some beautiful crafts. I love those moccasins, they would be super warm in winter.


I'm thinking the cost would be quite prohibitive but warm feet for certain. She makes them waterproof too. I asked her if she some them but she only does moccasins and not the boots for sale. She teaches too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


So sorry to hear this Gwen. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness you lot have been chatty while I've been trying to rest through the night- I will not catch up for an age because I have a bit of a headache.
> Hope all is going well for everyone!


Feel well Julie. No fun having a headache.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures daralene - thanks for sharing. the baskets were beautiful. i want a pair of mukluks. lol --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Those are gorgeous. There is an Indian Reservation called Curve Lake near Buckhorn, ON. I've been there a few times and they also have some lovely crafts but not quite the same as the ones you show. I did have a few native paintings and sadly, I sold them when I moved. I wish now that I had kept one or two.


I have done the same thing when I move and regret later that I got rid of certain things that I can't replace.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


Great photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty, amazing the work that goes into them, and sad that so many of the Native arts are being lost by not handing them down to the younger generations in teaching.


They are keeping their culture alive here with a very active community here in Upstate NY.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> a really nice quilt sonja - i especially like the red fox material. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Great work as always, Matthew.
> I love the moccasins and the boots. Can't spell the real name but I want some.


Me too. Asked her if she sold them and she really skirted it and said so time consuming. You can get moccasins though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A photo from the Puerto Rican Festival. Hopefully someday they will have artists there but this was about music and food and family.


Awe, she looked like she was having a fantastic time. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great work matthew - the rabbit looks like it wants to jump off the pate. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Posting these for Pacer/Mary.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments re Truman having to be sent to rest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous handmade items.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Years ago I had a pair made from deer hide lined with purple dyed rabbit. The tops were beaded. When they wore out I kept the beaded part. Maybe I couldp make them in to a purse??? We went to Winnipeg and drove out in to Hutterite farm country. It was my understanding that the lady that made them for me was from a Native Canadian Indian tribe. I can't remember what they were called. I also bought some art greeting cards from a Native Canadian. I framed them & they hang in my sewing space. I loved them all, my remembrances of Winnipeg.
> We did buy kits for Native American Camp and had kids lace moccasins. :sm02:


How very special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have some 50+ year old native American Baskets. I think mine are Penobscot.


Wow. A treasure sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> Absolutely breathtaking handwork! So pretty and functional!!!


Not sure if it's what I posted or Gwen but glad you stopped by and glad you enjoyed the handwork.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow awesome crafts today, the Indian garments are stunning. That is a culture which really interests me greatly, the beadwork is gorgeous.
> So sorry Gwen, your wee Truman has walked the rainbow bridge, hugs.
> The recipe for the bread is what we call Damper, very popular camping bread.


The philosophy they have toward the earth is so beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately, but the younger generations of Alaskan Natives are starting to get more interested and are starting to learn, the beading and other arts and cooking again.


There is a renewed interest in their native language too. I'm so glad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Now, I have not been able to find any of these to see. I am more than Computer challenged. I'm inept.


If you mean Cashmeregma's moccasin pictures they are on pages 27 and 28.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Bannock
> 
> 3 cups flour
> 1 tsp. Salt
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There is a renewed interest in their native language too. I'm so glad.


Yes, when I was in school, we had a lesson each week on the Athabascan language, it was nice to see it being taught. We had mostly Athabascan, Aleut, and Tlingit races around where I grew up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The philosophy they have toward the earth is so beautiful.


They have very similar philosophy to our Maori people, nature is hugely important to them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right now Sydney is going back and forth; their yard is not fenced and I told her it would not be fair to him to expect him to stay inside all day when they are at work when he is used to having the choice of going in and out as he pleases. When she is off work she would be able to walk him more. 
Once they fence in the back yard (if thy choose to do so) then she can take him with her but must let him come visit some. Sydney does love her the most and she does love him too. I think that is a fair compromise.


Poledra65 said:


> It's going to be strange not having her there, I'm sure. Is she taking Sydney with her or is he staying home with you all and Gracie and Alice?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe Joy. I may make this in the morning.


sassafras123 said:


> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/17053/navajo-fry-bread-ii/
> 
> Recipe for fry bread


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is! A little sad but I knew this day would come.


Swedenme said:


> You are officially an empty nester Gwen , is it weird knowing she is not going to living there anymore


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie. I have some raisins so may try it with them as I mentioned in an earlier post responding to Joy. May fry some and also bake some. Which way do you prefer them...fried or baked?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Bannock
> 
> 3 cups flour
> 1 tsp. Salt
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yes they are all made by Matthew


Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for posting. . . Are they all made by Matthew? They are very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sounds a lot like what our DS and DIL are going through also. She can't make decisions and doesn't like it if someone else does. She'll start yelling and throwing things as in "Temper Tantrums" at 39 years old.


I know that behaviour pattern from the dreaded niece Lupe. She's about 44 now- lost both her parents in infancy, brought up by the oldest brother who disciplined her with his fists. The yelling and tantrumming are what I have experienced from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


My Word! These are amazing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Turn out onto a board I can do, but onto a boar???
> Just my silly sense of humour.


????will I ever learn?????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I both really, really like DD's partner (Amaru). He works for the federal courts system here doing drug counseling. 
He is a wonderful person and very supportive of DD and her (always has been). They compliment each other very well.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hope she gets it too. This picture was taken at the reception in Dec. when DD graduated from UGA.
> 
> Do you like him?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is the tutorial on You Tube or here?


Here's the link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519423-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking the cost would be quite prohibitive but warm feet for certain. She makes them waterproof too. I asked her if she some them but she only does moccasins and not the boots for sale. She teaches too.


Winnipeg outfitters sells them.

https://www.outfitters.ca/pages/search-results?q=moccasins%20


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are keeping their culture alive here with a very active community here in Upstate NY.


There aren't very many here who make them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I have some raisins so may try it with them as I mentioned in an earlier post responding to Joy. May fry some and also bake some. Which way do you prefer them...fried or baked?


I prefer it baked , less fattening


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both really, really like DD's partner (Amaru). He works for the federal courts system here doing drug counseling.
> He is a wonderful person and very supportive of DD and her (always has been). They compliment each other very well.


Such a nice looking couple


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you heard the expression “A special kind of stupid”? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won’t believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> All moved. Now to find a place for everything!


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


OMG what a disaster! :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Quite wonderful artists and trying to keep their arts and traditions alive.


It's so good that they are doing that. It would be such a shame if the art/traditions died out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Liz.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both really, really like DD's partner (Amaru). He works for the federal courts system here doing drug counseling.
> He is a wonderful person and very supportive of DD and her (always has been). They compliment each other very well.


They look a very happy pair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


I imagine that the sugar really gummed up your iron. :sm03:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Oh no. I think a new one is the only way to go. I disagree with the stupid comment though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest
> brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


 :sm24: Feeling a bit better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your headache goes away after a reat


 :sm24: - I desperately need some real sleep, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feel well Julie. No fun having a headache.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear they got the water turned back on , hope they will be very happy in their new home


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, hope everything else drops into place without trouble


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Me too!


No nap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Glad they were finally able to close. I hope that everything got done that was supposed to be done.
> And the faster it belongs to only 2 of them the more joyful they will be.


Everything is done! Now they just need to get everything put away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear. Blessings to them in their new home.


Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I took a class last fall on quilting with rulers at a local shop. I haven't been able to practice since. It is a lot of fun.I keep reading on machine quilting and ruler quilting all the time as that is how I learned most of the stuff I know. Study, Study, Study. and then Practice, practice, practice.
> The best think I did was to buy a folding table that my machine fits into. Now I am at the right height and it is ergonomically better. Before I would set machine on table, and then reach up to sew. After I had hand surgery, the table helps lots. The throat plate is level with the table. If I ever buy a new machine, I can buy another acrylic insert to fit any machine.
> What brand & model did you get? Happy sewing!


I've quilted for a long time, but each machine is a little different. This one is bigger than my old one, so I hope to be able to do larger pieces on it. This is a Singer One.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both really, really like DD's partner (Amaru). He works for the federal courts system here doing drug counseling.
> He is a wonderful person and very supportive of DD and her (always has been). They compliment each other very well.


Lovely couple!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Try putting some vinegar through it--it may take a few cycles (and won't smell very good), but that might clear it out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Enjoyed all the pictures. I find diversity in art wonderful.

I just made myself a salad for supper but I'm still a little hungry...he wanted salmon (yuck) so I had to dig around a little to decide what I wanted. It won't hurt me to go without a full meal, anyway, especially if we go out to breakfast tomorrow. 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do tonight--maybe sort some fabric for next projects. I still have a box full of squares even after using a good number of them in tote bags (yeah...still need to get pictures). For some reason I am very tired, and I had a little headache as well today. Eh, this shall pass.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


 :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow. A treasure sure.


We used to make stoneware pottery and traded with other craftsmen. That is how I got the baskets, made special for me, plus I have older baskets from before 50 years. I also have some sweet grass baskets and some shaker boxes.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Winnipeg outfitters sells them.
> 
> https://www.outfitters.ca/pages/search-results?q=moccasins%20


I think that I paid somewhere in the neighborhood of 36-40$ and that was 20 years ago when I went to a wedding up there in Canada.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, when I was in school, we had a lesson each week on the Athabascan language, it was nice to see it being taught. We had mostly Athabascan, Aleut, and Tlingit races around where I grew up.


Where did you grow up?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are keeping their culture alive here with a very active community here in Upstate NY.


Are they Mohawks? or some other tribe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest
> brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


I am sorry you can't tolerate Chocolate! How unfortunate! It's always the nicest things that have to go!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it happens to all of us at one time or another. i wonder what would happen if you ran hot water with vinegar through it - or just boiling hot vinegar? 
--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Oh no , think it will have to be a new iron


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Enjoyed all the pictures. I find diversity in art wonderful.
> 
> I just made myself a salad for supper but I'm still a little hungry...he wanted salmon (yuck) so I had to dig around a little to decide what I wanted. It won't hurt me to go without a full meal, anyway, especially if we go out to breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to do tonight--maybe sort some fabric for next projects. I still have a box full of squares even after using a good number of them in tote bags (yeah...still need to get pictures). For some reason I am very tired, and I had a little headache as well today. Eh, this shall pass.


Hope you get a good night's sleep and wake up feeling refeshed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right now Sydney is going back and forth; their yard is not fenced and I told her it would not be fair to him to expect him to stay inside all day when they are at work when he is used to having the choice of going in and out as he pleases. When she is off work she would be able to walk him more.
> Once they fence in the back yard (if thy choose to do so) then she can take him with her but must let him come visit some. Sydney does love her the most and she does love him too. I think that is a fair compromise.


Sounds like a good plan, you are right, it wouldn't be fair to him to be stuck inside, and he'd miss you everyday, and you would miss him terribly too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both really, really like DD's partner (Amaru). He works for the federal courts system here doing drug counseling.
> He is a wonderful person and very supportive of DD and her (always has been). They compliment each other very well.


Very handsome couple, and all of your girls(DD's and DGD's) look so much like you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Oh no!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No nap.


Me neither. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Try putting some vinegar through it--it may take a few cycles (and won't smell very good), but that might clear it out.


That's what I was thinking, definitely worth a try, much cheaper than a new iron if it works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where did you grow up?


Alaska. The list of places in Alaska is long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Indeed. Finally got the photos from Ganondagan downloaded. Puerto Rican Festival to follow.
> 
> Haudensaunee are made up of the Mohawk, Onondaga, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca and Tuscarora. They came together because there had been fighting amongst them so they prayed for a messenger. The messenger came and told them to honor the women and the earth. That their identity would come from their Mother's tribe. The tribes came together as the first 5 and then the Tuscarora came later. The English called them Iroquois.


Those are really interesting. Sure they will interest Julie even more with her weaving interest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sorry. It is something i could easily have done.
Water jogged 30 min.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm here for a short while- may not be long at all as E is no where near being asleep during her nap time. But happy so leave her be. She had a sleep yesterday so may well not today. She has looked like dropping her nap before now but is again looking like dropping it- and at 2 3/4 it won't be unusual to do so. But we will keep up with the nap as long as we can even if she just chats and sings to herself like today.

She had one of the days when she really enjoyed our Toot-toot to the Finger Bub station. Got a great deal of delight out of watching the trains coming and going. While she is always happy to do this she loved it today. Didn't get the proper finger bun but she didn't mind. Very accepting when things don't go as planned. Sure makes life easier with her. 
She was looking at a picture of monkeys today and the a part of the drawing looked like a football (shaped more like rugby balls than soccer balls) and she said they are going to the football. She played with her football on the oval Sunday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is how abusers and bully's work. They use fear and intimidation an the weakest person that they can find. Too bad someone can't step in with an intervention. . . Does he have any family? Are they the same type?


And at their weak points- in this case family. It's one thing to take a risk for yourself and get out but how much harder when you have been threatened with abuse for the rest of the family. So you stay in an untenable position to (hopefully) protect others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm here for a short while- may not be long at all as E is no where near being asleep during her nap time. But happy so leave her be. She had a sleep yesterday so may well not today. She has looked like dropping her nap before now but is again looking like dropping it- and at 2 3/4 it won't be unusual to do so. But we will keep up with the nap as long as we can even if she just chats and sings to herself like today.
> 
> She had one of the days when she really enjoyed our Toot-toot to the Finger Bub station. Got a great deal of delight out of watching the trains coming and going. While she is always happy to do this she loved it today. Didn't get the proper finger bun but she didn't mind. Very accepting when things don't go as planned. Sure makes life easier with her.
> She was looking at a picture of monkeys today and the a part of the drawing looked like a football (shaped more like rugby balls than soccer balls) and she said they are going to the football. She played with her football on the oval Sunday


She does sound like she's enjoying her naps even if she isn't sleeping at the time. lol
I think she's going to be more footy than ballet, somehow. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This one did and it nearly did for my back! Had to tell Luke's mum that I wasn't going again!


I could be as little or as much involved as needed. I think with the younger group more direct involvement. But E needed no help from me and G was happy crawling round and being 'fed' by E- until he went to sleep in my arms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy at 12. Her parents must have wanted one less mouth to feed????
> I recently heard in the news, I think it was New York state but maybe not, I know it was in the northeast, has passed a law to try to stop the child marriage. The law says no marriage before 18 even with parents permission to stop fathers marring off their young dsughters


18 here and can only be sooner with a courts permission, parents have no say in when their child marries as at 18 they are legally adults. Was 16 for girls with parents permission until legally adult (21 till mid 90s when dropped to 18). 18 for boys as long as I know. Don't know when it changed for girls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend called me to go out for lunch today but I'm not going. I don't know if I ate something st the wedding that didn't agree with me or have a bug, my stomach seems to get upset when I eat. It was really rolling when I got home last night so I took some Pepto. Seemed OK this morning but now that I've had some toast it's upset again????maybe I should smile & nod & fast for a day & hope I lose a pound or two.


Hopefully it will settle quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As E has been happy in the bedroom for over an hour I might go and let her come out. So TTYL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right now Sydney is going back and forth; their yard is not fenced and I told her it would not be fair to him to expect him to stay inside all day when they are at work when he is used to having the choice of going in and out as he pleases. When she is off work she would be able to walk him more.
> Once they fence in the back yard (if thy choose to do so) then she can take him with her but must let him come visit some. Sydney does love her the most and she does love him too. I think that is a fair compromise.


That sounds like a very fair compromise.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> 18 here and can only be sooner with a courts permission, parents have no say in when their child marries as at 18 they are legally adults. Was 16 for girls with parents permission until legally adult (21 till mid 90s when dropped to 18). 18 for boys as long as I know. Don't know when it changed for girls.


I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK, but it's 16 up here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK, but it's 16 up here.


16 in rest of UK too but parental consent is required till 18.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, to avoid having to pay a full month of rent on the apartment the have been in for almost 8 years. The closing paperwork was signed today, so only 2 days early occupancy. Yes, that was exactly the problem. As of this morning, the house belongs to DS,& DDIL , and the bank.


Great that everything was sorted out quickly and they now own the place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your headache goes soon Julie , All is well here in this little part of the world , just had some delicious fish and chips that youngest
> brought home , fingers crossed they are not something I have to put on my no more eating list , already got chocolate on the list as oldest brought a big bag full at the weekend and after eating 3 lindt chocolate s my stomach started so that's a no go , pity the same didn't happen when I was eating my vegetables on Sunday, seems like I'm doomed to eat vegetables ????


Sometimes giving the gut a total rest like I did with the Low FODMAP diet it can settle it down. Other people need to do an elimination phase to work out what it is that causes the issue. I was fortunate in that I rarely have issues now- and minimal so put up with it if I know something causes an issues. I suspect that the Thai food I enjoy so much on our KP knitting days might irritate me, but as it isn't bad and clears up overnight I still eat it. If it lasted or was debilitating then I would need to work out what it was that caused the issue and cut it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Woops- now that really takes talent :sm02: 
Hope you didn't ruin any clothes with the interesting steam you generated. Wouldn't be surprised if you needed a new new iron after that effort. But maybe a few good cleans will do it.
I assume you give the Hummingbirds sugar water if it turned to caramel?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sonja, for a first time or any time, that is brilliant. You are so talented.


 :sm24: Agree


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry, Gwen. I hope Truman is playing with all my fur babies.


Sorry Gwen to hear your sad news. :sm13:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Found these on Ravelry and thought that they were very apt after our talk of moccasins.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fringed-moccasin-booties


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time. 


I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Agree


Thank you Cathy , how are the little ones doing ?

Edit I read on and saw they are both not very well again , was hoping they were doing well , will they think about removing Serena s tonsils?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Found these on Ravelry and thought that they were very apt after our talk of moccasins.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fringed-moccasin-booties


I saw them on Marions site ,got a little pair on my needles but not adding the fringe as I personally think they look a lot nicer without the fringe,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


 :sm06: Oh my! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , how are the little ones doing ?
> 
> Edit I read on and saw they are both not very well again , was hoping they were doing well , will they think about removing Serena s tonsils?


Who knows? The doctor we saw yesterday wasnt their regular one but the same clinic. She is seeing the regular one for both of them next week and is going to ask him if he thinks it is worth a referral to the specialist at the hospital and go on a waiting list maybe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
> Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


Aww hope the antibiotics do the trick with his cough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL....sorry to laugh but the picture of caramel syrup coming out the iron was just too much. This is a new one on me but sounds like something I would do. Sorry you have to get a new iron and hope it won't be too expensive.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, so sorry Serena needed hospitalization again. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Own up who did it????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
> Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


Hope the antibiotics do the job


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


Bonnie so her car can be a bit warmer when winter comes. Don't know how much it would really help but you never know.

And now I am heading off to bed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Ugh..... so sorry.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Feeling a bit better.


Oh good.....hope it continues


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


Oh man they have had a tough time of it this winter.... glad Penelope is feeling better....hopefully they will both get over this quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feel well Julie. No fun having a headache.


Especially when it seems the reading glasses are the culprit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Those are really interesting. Sure they will interest Julie even more with her weaving interest.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


 :sm25: The two kids are doing it hard, this Winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


Not me, Ma'am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh good.....hope it continues


Thank you- seems to be holding.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had an acquaintance a long time ago who had an abusive husband. She tried to leave several times and he beat her. He told her she would not be allowed to leave him unless she was dead. So she shot herself in the head, then he didn't want her. I met her after that. She was quite a happy spirit and said she would rather be blind than to live another moment with her husband. She lived a long time after that and her friends (who had no idea of how bad it was for her at home.) guarded her and took her everywhere she wanted to go. I met her when I was teaching crafts at the local YWCA. I guided her a couple of times to find a rest room. She was very good on her own. Not sure that it will be as positive for that young man. She was a good crafter, even though blind. :sm02:


********
I'm way behind, but this was as was said, horrible and inspirational. I knew a psychologist once who had helped many abused women leave. She said that most women stay because they can't leave their "stuff." That would be their material possessions, house, clothes, jewels, money, bank accounts and status in community having a husband (ugh). Once free, they could see more clearly, but while in the fray they just couldn't see a way out. Nowadays, there are many organizations to help, but it clearly is not easy to just pack up and leave with the kids (usually). And many do end up dead or injured badly physicially.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> ********
> I'm way behind, but this was as was said, horrible and inspirational. I knew a psychologist once who had helped many abused women leave. She said that most women stay because they can't leave their "stuff." That would be their material possessions, house, clothes, jewels, money, bank accounts and status in community having a husband (ugh). Once free, they could see more clearly, but while in the fray they just couldn't see a way out. Nowadays, there are many organizations to help, but it clearly is not easy to just pack up and leave with the kids (usually). And many do end up dead or injured badly physicially.


I guess I should be thankful I stayed only 7 years too many. The kids were 5 and 2 when we 'flew the nest'.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woops- now that really takes talent :sm02:
> Hope you didn't ruin any clothes with the interesting steam you generated. Wouldn't be surprised if you needed a new new iron after that effort. But maybe a few good cleans will do it.
> I assume you give the Hummingbirds sugar water if it turned to caramel?


Yes, thick sugar syrup????I washed it out & tried to flush it but it seems the sugar has congealed in the steam vents.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found these on Ravelry and thought that they were very apt after our talk of moccasins.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fringed-moccasin-booties


Those are cute.

I agree, Sonja, I like them without fringe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


I hope the girls are better soon. They are sure having a bad winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
> Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


Hope he's better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL....sorry to laugh but the picture of caramel syrup coming out the iron was just too much. This is a new one on me but sounds like something I would do. Sorry you have to get a new iron and hope it won't be too expensive.


At first I couldn't figure out why the brown sludge was coming out at it was a new iron. I was pressing a trial quilt block & when I tried to wash it off, that's when I realized it was sugar ???? I'm thinking I should just buy the cheapest iron available since they don't seem to last me long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


Now I know what they mean by "shaggy wagon"????????????. That's worse than the toilet covers????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bonnie so her car can be a bit warmer when winter comes. Don't know how much it would really help but you never know.
> 
> And now I am heading off to bed.


????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> If you mean Cashmeregma's moccasin pictures they are on pages 27 and 28.


Thank you Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, when I was in school, we had a lesson each week on the Athabascan language, it was nice to see it being taught. We had mostly Athabascan, Aleut, and Tlingit races around where I grew up.


What an amazing opportunity. I learned about the Inuit when I took a course anthropology.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> They have very similar philosophy to our Maori people, nature is hugely important to them.


Yes, I think at one time even our cultures had these philosophies. At one time we were all indigenous, but sadly so many have lost it. The good thing is there are still people who lived through the ravages of Pilgrims, etc., depending on the country, who have remembered the ways before their cultures were almost destroyed. Now it seems many are ready to learn. Oren Lyons, who can be heard and seen on You Tube says that the earth has everything we need to live in harmony with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Word! These are amazing!


I thought so too. Wish I could have had all of you there with me. There was so much more, although a small showing: beautiful photographs, paintings, jewelry that combined beading with gold. I knew if anyone would appreciate the work put into these it would be this group. Even the basketweaving involves taking the wood and doing a special procedure with the Black Ash trees, gathering the sweet grass, etc., etc., as with the moccasins. The beaver lined moccasins had the beaver that her uncle caught but she does source her leather from a man in Colorado. Possibly a Native American, but she only said that his was the best. Saw a documentary on You Tube about Alaskan moccasins that were from the seals and the lady was complaining that her family caught the wrong type of seal and it was so hard to deal with their skin as it was so tough. She was teaching young people how to make mukluks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both really, really like DD's partner (Amaru). He works for the federal courts system here doing drug counseling.
> He is a wonderful person and very supportive of DD and her (always has been). They compliment each other very well.


Your DD is so gorgeous. I'm so glad you like him and that he is the type of person he is. It means so much to have a loving and compassionate partner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so too. Wish I could have had all of you there with me. There was so much more, although a small showing: beautiful photographs, paintings, jewelry that combined beading with gold. I knew if anyone would appreciate the work put into these it would be this group. Even the basketweaving involves taking the wood and doing a special procedure with the Black Ash trees, gathering the sweet grass, etc., etc., as with the moccasins. The beaver lined moccasins had the beaver from her uncle but she does source her leather from a man in Colorado. Possibly a Native American, but she only said that his was the best. Saw a documentary on You Tube about Alaskan moccasins that were from the seals and the lady was complaining that her family caught the wrong type of seal and it was so hard to deal with their skin as it was so tough. She was teaching young people how to make mukluks.


 :sm24: It is wonderful in my Weaving class, just how many are young women.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is wonderful in my Weaving class, just how many are young women.


That's really great Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's really great Julie. :sm24:


I think so, too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, thick sugar syrup????I washed it out & tried to flush it but it seems the sugar has congealed in the steam vents.


Oh No! What a mess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about all the sick wee ones. So difficult to see them suffer and at times, downright scary. Prayers for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL....sorry to laugh but the picture of caramel syrup coming out the iron was just too much. This is a new one on me but sounds like something I would do. Sorry you have to get a new iron and hope it won't be too expensive.


Bonnie and Gwen, I join you, sadly, in these crazy escapades. Amazing you didn't ruin a big part of a quilt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


Oh My!!! Beautiful knitting but it sure made me laugh.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when it seems the reading glasses are the culprit!


Oh dear. Hope that can be fixed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found these on Ravelry and thought that they were very apt after our talk of moccasins.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fringed-moccasin-booties


Very cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> 18 here and can only be sooner with a courts permission, parents have no say in when their child marries as at 18 they are legally adults. Was 16 for girls with parents permission until legally adult (21 till mid 90s when dropped to 18). 18 for boys as long as I know. Don't know when it changed for girls.


"It is possible to legally marry in New York state at age 14/15. That requires parental consent and a court order. 16 and 17 require parental permission. 18 and above are on their own. " 
Perhaps the 14/15 is what is being contested. Sadly, they are probably pregnant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


Oh no, it's been a rough year with illness this year, hopefully Serena will be back in the pink soon, and hopefully Penelope will outgrow this thing that keeps getting her down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad your DD has a supportive and loving partner. You set example with your relationship with Brantley.

Did dumb thing. Al picked up my Lyrica refill. Out of pocket cost was $89 even with my two insurances! So i stopped taking it for 3 days! Back on it this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
> Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


Poor kid, hopefully the antibiotics will kick out whatever is causing him problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


 :sm23: 
I didn't do it, but I would sure try. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Alaska. The list of places in Alaska is long.


That must have been before it was USA?
Did you automatically become a citizen?
Are you a native Alaskan?
You have some interesting history.
I have a local friend/quilting buddy who grew up here and then spent most of her life in the Yukon.
She now lives back here.
Most of her kids still live there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now I know what they mean by "shaggy wagon"????????????. That's worse than the toilet covers????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That must have been before it was USA?
> Did you automatically become a citizen?
> Are you a native Alaskan?
> You have some interesting history.
> ...


 :sm06: 
Uh, no, Alaska became a state in '59, I was born in '65. 
My grandparents and my dad and his siblings moved to Alaska in the '40's, my mom and her family around the time that it became a state or a little later. 
No I'm not a Native, just born and raised there, it will always be home. 
The Yukon is pretty.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no , think it will have to be a new iron


And I was talking about making humming bird food for the feeders with DGS.
We never got to do it. Too busy. Terrible, terrible, terrible.
I bought a new small palm iron & that is all I use. I keep it dry and spray the clothes instead works wonderful even if it is smaller. I also think that everyone that makes mixtures should be sure all mixes are labeled well. What if it was a home made starch in a water bottle? A little one could have drank it? AS a care giver I figured out everything needs to be labeled and dated, because the next shift does not read notes or know exactly what is going on. (Poor Management was always switching people around, w/o notice.) 
Get big colored labels, make them or mark with painters tape & magic Marker. Lots less stress after.
Now. . . I still need to make humming food. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> She does sound like she's enjoying her naps even if she isn't sleeping at the time. lol
> I think she's going to be more footy than ballet, somehow. :sm04:


She needs rest for her body even if not sleep for her eyes. The adults need to rest also during this time if possible. They sure do keep us active and tired out


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


This cute. . . too much work for me to consider. I think it might really be nice in an area that has lots of hail.
It might keep all the dents off.

I can see "Kermit" the new car needing one to keep it cozy at night. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK, but it's 16 up here.


I saw a picture of a grandfather type man with what looked like his youngest GD. It was not......
It was his wife....... so sad what happens to young little girls for men's pleasure, NO Love involved. It is pure child RAPE. So,So,So So horrid.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I saw them on Marions site ,got a little pair on my needles but not adding the fringe as I personally think they look a lot nicer without the fringe,


Would it be safe to bead if the thread was run through each bead twice?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


Poor kids. I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


I can't imagine. Wonder what would happen if one of the fringes got caught in the wheel!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just popped in to facebook and saw something very interesting. Has anyone seen work done by Farzana Syed? She uses a strainer to make paintings. She starts with one colour and continues to add additional colours. She continues to turn the strainer and as the paint comes out ,the patterns are fantastic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


 :sm06: I'm imagining how dirty that would get, and what a lot of work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Hope that can be fixed.


I am not sure, Daralene, I have to have prisms at the side of the lens, because of my astigmatism, I can wear them only so long, before my eyes start to ache.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Bonnie so her car can be a bit warmer when winter comes. Don't know how much it would really help but you never know.
> 
> And now I am heading off to bed.


Lol never thought of Bonnie but yes her Car could need something like this come winter????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> This cute. . . too much work for me to consider. I think it might really be nice in an area that has lots of hail.
> It might keep all the dents off.
> 
> I can see "Kermit" the new car needing one to keep it cozy at night. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

A good lazy day today. I weeded some yesterday to work off frustration and started cleaning the coop. Finally DS w/ wife and 3 yr old showed up @ 6 p.m. I told him that we would celebrate his move. So took him out to exchange gas canisters and buy some good steaks and veggies to grill on the outside grill. It was delicious and mostly a calm evening. All to bed by 10-10:30, kitchen all cleaned back up by DIL and me. her laundry in before I went to bed along with some of ours. 
I was up by 8 a.m. to put clothes in the dryer. Made cheesy eggs for 4. I couldn't eat during all the commotion. Just take care of the needs. "Mitsu" and I fed and watered the 5 chicken in the garage, before they were ready to leave. When all were in the truck, my son rolled down the window so that I could hear 3 yr old "Mitsu" say "I miss you Gramma". He is much sweeter than his brothers now as he still wants interaction with Gramma. The other GK unfortunately are absorbed in themselves and their electronics.(This is mostly an escape that they have learned to dismiss mother's yelling and wrath. They haven't figure out that it is not answering that gets her madder. They respond well to their dad, as he doesn't yell and he takes care of them and pays attention.) I get the older 2 back next Friday for a week or so after Boy Scout Camp w/o electronics. So hope our time is productive and active. We will celebrate Saturday the 8 year old's 9th Birthday as it is Thursday while at camp. I reminded Mitsu that he would see me then. DS wants to celebrate my last 2 years w/ a cake that he has ordered also. So, I will invite 2 local cousins.
Just made and ate BLTs for lunch @ 2p.m. Fiber Art's Group 3-5 and dinner is all grilled from last night. . .Not leftovers but planned overs as I only use the indoor Foreman grill. Food tastes so different cooked outside.
P.S. I often update as I see all these red lines that indicate sticky keys. I need keyboard cleaned out. Mostly it is the space key that runs everything together. I don't want for you all to have a hard time translating. . . .LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


Sending healing thoughts their way


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
> Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


Sending healing thoughts G's way


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


 :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


Hope they're both much better very soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing thoughts their way


Me also and {{{{{ hugs))))) to care givers as you loose sleep caring for wee ones, you don't need to give up comfort.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow! Gorgeous yarn bowl and adorable bunny. Sure hope it's a bunny since that's what I see.


It is most certainly a bunny. Matthew even put some small grooves opposite the cut out so a knitter could have a place to rest their needles when not knitting. I can certainly tell he is knowledgeable about knitting.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Off to fiber arts again this week with no project in hand. Guess I'll grab the scale and a skein to divide for socks. I will hand wind into a center pull ball. I'm off for now DH does not want to come so I'll switch on the Tele and he'll be mesmerized, or fall asleep after his lunch. All will be well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I think at one time even our cultures had these philosophies. At one time we were all indigenous, but sadly so many have lost it. The good thing is there are still people who lived through the ravages of Pilgrims, etc., depending on the country, who have remembered the ways before their cultures were almost destroyed. Now it seems many are ready to learn. Oren Lyons, who can be heard and seen on You Tube says that the earth has everything we need to live in harmony with it.


I have seen him on you tube he is a very interesting man. We have lost our old ways so much and it is very true we need to get back to respecting our earth, and keeping the crafts alive. 
I have great interest in natural medicine and herbal remedies. Would love to see the Indian people and their fantastic craftwork. You showing it on here is wonderful. My cousin and her hubby do re-enacting of early American pioneers, at their black powder rifle club. They have been to America, Liz has made an Indian costume from chamois leather and done the beadwork to embellish it. She won a prize for best costume at the club.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> This cute. . . too much work for me to consider. I think it might really be nice in an area that has lots of hail.
> It might keep all the dents off.
> 
> I can see "Kermit" the new car needing one to keep it cozy at night. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Kermit lives in a big garage at our workshop, without a blanket! I don't think Stu would appreciate me knitting one like that lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At first I couldn't figure out why the brown sludge was coming out at it was a new iron. I was pressing a trial quilt block & when I tried to wash it off, that's when I realized it was sugar ???? I'm thinking I should just buy the cheapest iron available since they don't seem to last me long.


Makes it even worse if it was a new iron. Maybe you should buy one and a spare! :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: OMG! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: NOT ME!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, thick sugar syrup????I washed it out & tried to flush it but it seems the sugar has congealed in the steam vents.


Sad....???? I guess a new iron is in your future!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am still way behind on here... We have had 2 sick kids again. Serena to doctors yesterday...tonsilitis and an ear infection. Also Penelope got checked and started on ventolin as she was very chesty... Got a call from DD early this morning telling me likely Penelope was going to need hospital and of course she did. Anyway they kept her till this evening, started prednisilone and a lot of extra ventolin for the next 3 days...she is much better so far. Good grief this Winter is really knocking both of them. Hope it all settles down in a few months time.
> 
> I wont comment much as I am just trying to keep up. Thinking of everyone though. My little TP family.


I hope both girls feel a lot better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, double post! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The poor things. Gordon is on antibiotics- don't actually know why! Brett just said he was. Hasn't been quite right and sleeping badly. Sounded chesty this evening. Guess somewhere between leaving them at 2 yesterday and the evening Vicky decided he was sick. She doesn't give them antibiotics easily so would have been needed. More likely to go the other way in fact.
> Just checked-Vicky decided that it was time to deal with an ongoing wet cough which hasn't been quite enough to make him sick but not quite himself.


Oh dear, hope Gordon's soon better too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


Not me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: As we say...a big boy did it and ran away! :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I never made it to Fiber Arts . . . more interruptions. Arborist showed up to remove stump but can't because tree needs next to is leaning toward power lines and pole. He can't remove stump w/o danger of other tree falling. He doesn't want responsibility or liability. So we called the power co. We dial at three and every 60-70 seconds would hear the loop of how important I was and thanking me for my patience. I stayed on the phone for almost an hour waiting feeling very un-important and totally lost my patience. Finally the person answered and I had to ask if it was a real person. I told him that I definitely didn't feel like my needs were important to him as almost an hour was wasted on hold to get his attention etc. I was nice but I let him know. They will come and look sometime in the next 30 days. They only have 11 people for the entire state that check trees. He at least gave a number of job order to come look and decide, then they would have someone else decide who would take care of it and when.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending healing energy for the wee ones who are ill--hope the girls & Gordon are all back in the pink quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so too. Wish I could have had all of you there with me. There was so much more, although a small showing: beautiful photographs, paintings, jewelry that combined beading with gold. I knew if anyone would appreciate the work put into these it would be this group. Even the basketweaving involves taking the wood and doing a special procedure with the Black Ash trees, gathering the sweet grass, etc., etc., as with the moccasins. The beaver lined moccasins had the beaver that her uncle caught but she does source her leather from a man in Colorado. Possibly a Native American, but she only said that his was the best. Saw a documentary on You Tube about Alaskan moccasins that were from the seals and the lady was complaining that her family caught the wrong type of seal and it was so hard to deal with their skin as it was so tough. She was teaching young people how to make mukluks.


Our local veterinarian (not First Nations )is teaching a class on the reserve on how to tan hides


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I saw a picture of a grandfather type man with what looked like his youngest GD. It was not......
> It was his wife....... so sad what happens to young little girls for men's pleasure, NO Love involved. It is pure child RAPE. So,So,So So horrid.


????that's nuts! Totally disgusting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just popped in to facebook and saw something very interesting. Has anyone seen work done by Farzana Syed? She uses a strainer to make paintings. She starts with one colour and continues to add additional colours. She continues to turn the strainer and as the paint comes out ,the patterns are fantastic.


I saw that a few days ago, she does some amazing work


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just popped in to facebook and saw something very interesting. Has anyone seen work done by Farzana Syed? She uses a strainer to make paintings. She starts with one colour and continues to add additional colours. She continues to turn the strainer and as the paint comes out ,the patterns are fantastic.


I looked and there are, surprisingly, a lot of Farzana Syeds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure, Daralene, I have to have prisms at the side of the lens, because of my astigmatism, I can wear them only so long, before my eyes start to ache.


Oh dear, that does sound like a built in problem. I would certainly tell the eye doctor if you get to go again as they shouldn't be causing you headaches if they are right. Sorry that is happening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I found your tutorial for the moccasins and have bookmarked it. Great job and thank you so much for taking the time to do such a great detailed tutorial.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sad....???? I guess a new iron is in your future!


I got a new one this morning, Walmart had a Black & Decker one on sale for $16. I thought that was fairly reasonable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I hope G is better soon

Julie, I hope you sort out the problem with the glasses. Aren’t they fairly new?

I ran into Lloydminster this morning. I picked up a raccoon trap & did a bunch of errands. 
There was a really good sale on beef at Sobeys so I got some steaks to BBQ for the rest of the summer & I cubed one & put it to marinate to make shish kabobs with mushrooms & cherry tomatoes. I usually use stew beef but the steak was less expensive, how crazy is that?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a new one this morning, Walmart had a Black & Decker one on sale for $16. I thought that was fairly reasonable


That's a very good price.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, that does sound like a built in problem. I would certainly tell the eye doctor if you get to go again as they shouldn't be causing you headaches if they are right. Sorry that is happening.


Thanks, Daralene - I must ring the Optometry School, and make sure that I am on their list for being a 'Guinea Pig' for the end of year exams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me. I kept forgetting to say that in a post so I'll tag in with Sorlenna's comment.


Sorlenna said:


> Sending healing energy for the wee ones who are ill--hope the girls & Gordon are all back in the pink quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I hope G is better soon
> 
> Julie, I hope you sort out the problem with the glasses. Aren't they fairly new?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. They are pretty new, I got them at the end of last year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, saw Syd video on Facebook. Interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, saw Syd video on Facebook. Interesting.


And thanks for sharing--I tagged my artist friend in a comment, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that took some serious knitting - talk about fancy knitting - and LOTS of yarn. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Own up who did it????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just did a short bit of reading along as I have been trying to do a deep clean these past few days. Getting rid of a lot of junk, sharing what others can use and putting yarn and knitting supplies in totes. I took Monday off from work to do some of this as my days are always so full that I can never find time to do this. I also wanted a break from the stuff going on at work so it worked out for me. 

I hope that the children who are sick recover quickly. 

Sonja...I don't have enough time to knit a car cover so I have to say "Not me" to that one.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our local veterinarian (not First Nations )is teaching a class on the reserve on how to tan hides


Are you going to participate? 
I think this would be very interesting, informative, and fun.
Please let us know how it goes if you go. :sm02:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene - I must ring the Optometry School, and make sure that I am on their list for being a 'Guinea Pig' for the end of year exams.


I am wondering if you can get in to see them right away. I expect that your eyes may have changed just enough so that the glasses are no longer correct or that they were not quite correct in the first place. I would hope they could get you in for a glasses check right away. Headaches are surely not what you need.
Hoping the little ones will get quickly better. Asthma is a difficult thing to handle, especially for infants and children. Bad enough for adults.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, that does sound like a built in problem. I would certainly tell the eye doctor if you get to go again as they shouldn't be causing you headaches if they are right. Sorry that is happening.


Are these new glasses?
I notice every time they change mine they are stronger and give me pains and head aches until my eyes get used to the stronger strength. Which leads me to believe that Optometrists are interested in selling glasses and new frames.
Ophthalmologists are interested in the health of your eyes with operations and drops, but also act as Optometrists to sell new eye wear stronger and stronger.
When I went in Jan 2018 The Dr said there was no change then told me that the darkening film had scratches that i could use new glasses. I told him I would wait, and am still waiting, as I definitely have blurry eyes w/or w/o tears and often see double vision. Same thing I told him in January. He never even wrote me a script w/ a new date as he was afraid that I might go on line and get some cheaper. The January before he told me right one was good left was in need of much change, plus needed holes made in my eyes to prevent blindness. I had that done elsewhere and a year later I still don't need left lense changes. I'm getting skeptical about lots of the medical field. 20/20 vision can't be improved!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> A good lazy day today. I weeded some yesterday to work off frustration and started cleaning the coop. Finally DS w/ wife and 3 yr old showed up @ 6 p.m. I told him that we would celebrate his move. So took him out to exchange gas canisters and buy some good steaks and veggies to grill on the outside grill. It was delicious and mostly a calm evening. All to bed by 10-10:30, kitchen all cleaned back up by DIL and me. her laundry in before I went to bed along with some of ours.
> I was up by 8 a.m. to put clothes in the dryer. Made cheesy eggs for 4. I couldn't eat during all the commotion. Just take care of the needs. "Mitsu" and I fed and watered the 5 chicken in the garage, before they were ready to leave. When all were in the truck, my son rolled down the window so that I could hear 3 yr old "Mitsu" say "I miss you Gramma". He is much sweeter than his brothers now as he still wants interaction with Gramma. The other GK unfortunately are absorbed in themselves and their electronics.(This is mostly an escape that they have learned to dismiss mother's yelling and wrath. They haven't figure out that it is not answering that gets her madder. They respond well to their dad, as he doesn't yell and he takes care of them and pays attention.) I get the older 2 back next Friday for a week or so after Boy Scout Camp w/o electronics. So hope our time is productive and active. We will celebrate Saturday the 8 year old's 9th Birthday as it is Thursday while at camp. I reminded Mitsu that he would see me then. DS wants to celebrate my last 2 years w/ a cake that he has ordered also. So, I will invite 2 local cousins.
> Just made and ate BLTs for lunch @ 2p.m. Fiber Art's Group 3-5 and dinner is all grilled from last night. . .Not leftovers but planned overs as I only use the indoor Foreman grill. Food tastes so different cooked outside.
> P.S. I often update as I see all these red lines that indicate sticky keys. I need keyboard cleaned out. Mostly it is the space key that runs everything together. I don't want for you all to have a hard time translating. . . .LOL


At least it sounds like it was a fairly uneventful evening, with no temper tantrums or bad behavior from DDIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I never made it to Fiber Arts . . . more interruptions. Arborist showed up to remove stump but can't because tree needs next to is leaning toward power lines and pole. He can't remove stump w/o danger of other tree falling. He doesn't want responsibility or liability. So we called the power co. We dial at three and every 60-70 seconds would hear the loop of how important I was and thanking me for my patience. I stayed on the phone for almost an hour waiting feeling very un-important and totally lost my patience. Finally the person answered and I had to ask if it was a real person. I told him that I definitely didn't feel like my needs were important to him as almost an hour was wasted on hold to get his attention etc. I was nice but I let him know. They will come and look sometime in the next 30 days. They only have 11 people for the entire state that check trees. He at least gave a number of job order to come look and decide, then they would have someone else decide who would take care of it and when.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: I'm glad you let him know just how un-important you felt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene - I must ring the Optometry School, and make sure that I am on their list for being a 'Guinea Pig' for the end of year exams.


That's a good idea. It sounds like there may have been a drastic change in your vision for them to be giving you headaches. It doesn't seem that long since you've gotten them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am wondering if you can get in to see them right away. I expect that your eyes may have changed just enough so that the glasses are no longer correct or that they were not quite correct in the first place. I would hope they could get you in for a glasses check right away. Headaches are surely not what you need.
> Hoping the little ones will get quickly better. Asthma is a difficult thing to handle, especially for infants and children. Bad enough for adults.


I have to wait till exam time to get it done free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We are headed to Michigan for a funeral tomorrow, and will stay overnight, then do a bit of sight seeing and shopping. Come home Thursday, then pack up the RV and engine trailer, and go to a farm show that my cousin's family participate in, for the rest of the weekend. I will peek in occasionally, but won't be around much, so don't worry about me!
Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is most certainly a bunny. Matthew even put some small grooves opposite the cut out so a knitter could have a place to rest their needles when not knitting. I can certainly tell he is knowledgeable about knitting.


How smart, that was, he definitely does know knitters, can't understand why though. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Off to fiber arts again this week with no project in hand. Guess I'll grab the scale and a skein to divide for socks. I will hand wind into a center pull ball. I'm off for now DH does not want to come so I'll switch on the Tele and he'll be mesmerized, or fall asleep after his lunch. All will be well.


It's great that he'll sit and watch TV and fall asleep with no problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene - I must ring the Optometry School, and make sure that I am on their list for being a 'Guinea Pig' for the end of year exams.


Yes, that is the best and most cost effective way to do it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just did a short bit of reading along as I have been trying to do a deep clean these past few days. Getting rid of a lot of junk, sharing what others can use and putting yarn and knitting supplies in totes. I took Monday off from work to do some of this as my days are always so full that I can never find time to do this. I also wanted a break from the stuff going on at work so it worked out for me.
> 
> I hope that the children who are sick recover quickly.
> 
> Sonja...I don't have enough time to knit a car cover so I have to say "Not me" to that one.


You manage to get more done in one day, than most armies in a week. 
It feels good to do a deep clean though, I plan to do one in my closet tomorrow, and get a good start on the rest of the basement, I couldn't even get to the canning jars on Friday. :sm12: 
Hopefully taking Monday off gave you a much needed respite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are headed to Michigan for a funeral tomorrow, and will stay overnight, then do a bit of sight seeing and shopping. Come home Thursday, then pack up the RV and engine trailer, and go to a farm show that my cousin's family participate in, for the rest of the weekend. I will peek in occasionally, but won't be around much, so don't worry about me!
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


Sorry that you have to go for a funeral, but good that you'll be able to do some sightseeing. 
The weekend sounds like you'll have a fun time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sad about funeral. But enjoy sight seeing and shopping and farm show.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sad about funeral. But enjoy sight seeing and shopping and farm show.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad your DD has a supportive and loving partner. You set example with your relationship with Brantley.
> 
> Did dumb thing. Al picked up my Lyrica refill. Out of pocket cost was $89 even with my two insurances! So i stopped taking it for 3 days! Back on it this morning.


I was going to say what a pain when medications are so expensive that you want to avoid them. Then realised that that may be the case literally.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ‘’diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form. 
Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified. 
She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn! 
If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Uh, no, Alaska became a state in '59, I was born in '65.
> My grandparents and my dad and his siblings moved to Alaska in the '40's, my mom and her family around the time that it became a state or a little later.
> No I'm not a Native, just born and raised there, it will always be home.
> The Yukon is pretty.


So what was it before it became a state? Why is it not a part of Canada? Or is that getting a bit political?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> She needs rest for her body even if not sleep for her eyes. The adults need to rest also during this time if possible. They sure do keep us active and tired out


As I normally only have one of them 1 day a week any time they are down napping I sit down. Different of course if you have them all the time you need to use some of the down time to get things done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Would it be safe to bead if the thread was run through each bead twice?


2 seperate threads probably even safer as that way one can break and the other still hold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


That's awful!! What a horrid little person. 
Glad you aren't overly wrought about it, she really isn't worth it. 
We love you!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure, Daralene, I have to have prisms at the side of the lens, because of my astigmatism, I can wear them only so long, before my eyes start to ache.


Can you use plain ones some of the time and the special ones most of the time. Or is your astigmatism such that without them you can't focus?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Use the date that we are in in the Northern Hemisphere and you'll still be in July. :sm04: 
It's lovely yarn, all the colors are just beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what was it before it became a state? Why is it not a part of Canada? Or is that getting a bit political?


The United States purchased Alaska from the Russian Empire on March 30, 1867, for 7.2 million U.S. dollars at approximately two cents per acre ($4.74/km2). The area went through several administrative changes before becoming organized as a territory on May 11, 1912. It was admitted as the 49th state of the U.S. on January 3, 1959.

General Interest
1867
Seward's Folly
U.S. Secretary of State William H. Seward signs a treaty with Russia for the purchase of Alaska for $7 million. Despite the bargain price of roughly two cents an acre, the Alaskan purchase was ridiculed in Congress and in the press as "Seward's folly," "Seward's icebox," and President Andrew Johnson's "polar bear garden."

And if anyone wants any other info, here is more info on the purchase. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Purchase


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful!! What a horrid little person.
> Glad you aren't overly wrought about it, she really isn't worth it.
> We love you!!


Thank you it means a lot. I have had some very nice pms from people too.
I am walking away from engaging with her, as you say she just ain't worth it! 
You dear folks mean way more to me than the troll ever could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you it means a lot. I have had some very nice pms from people too.
> I am walking away from engaging with her, as you say she just ain't worth it!
> You dear folks mean way more to me than the troll ever could.


Yes, she's not worth the stress. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed I think, I am hoping that I can get myself up early and get started on the basement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The United States purchased Alaska from the Russian Empire on March 30, 1867, for 7.2 million U.S. dollars at approximately two cents per acre ($4.74/km2). The area went through several administrative changes before becoming organized as a territory on May 11, 1912. It was admitted as the 49th state of the U.S. on January 3, 1959.
> 
> General Interest
> 1867
> ...


A lot of new information there for me- I did end skimming the article but it answered why not Canada as well. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed I think, I am hoping that I can get myself up early and get started on the basement.


Sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lot of new information there for me- I did end skimming the article but it answered why not Canada as well. Very interesting indeed.


 :sm24: 
Glad it was helpful. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well.


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just did a short bit of reading along as I have been trying to do a deep clean these past few days. Getting rid of a lot of junk, sharing what others can use and putting yarn and knitting supplies in totes. I took Monday off from work to do some of this as my days are always so full that I can never find time to do this. I also wanted a break from the stuff going on at work so it worked out for me.
> 
> I hope that the children who are sick recover quickly.
> 
> Sonja...I don't have enough time to knit a car cover so I have to say "Not me" to that one.


Glad you got a bit of a break from work Mary , sounds like you had a very satisfying productive day at home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that is the best and most cost effective way to do it. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


One of the reasons I stay away from the attic or any posts that turn argumentive / nasty 
She had her KP account disabled when she was Amyknits , and keeps turning up under other names I don't go near any of her posts , she has done the same to several other Kpers too ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you use plain ones some of the time and the special ones most of the time. Or is your astigmatism such that without them you can't focus?


Especially when I am tired I often see double.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One of the reasons I stay away from the attic or any posts that turn argumentive / nasty
> She had her KP account disabled when she was Amyknits , and keeps turning up under other names I don't go near any of her posts , she has done the same to several other Kpers too ,


Yes I have been informed and have taken steps to disregard all her posts from now on thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Beautiful yarn Margaret , shame tawny owl yarn looks completely different but it does remind me of the colours of a tawny owl


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

patty marie said:


> You certainly like to instigate fan. You also have a filthy mouth. Do you also drop your "F" bombs in the Knitting Tea Party section?
> 
> Jul 29, 2018 22:10:19 #
> Fan (a regular here)
> ...


So what yes I swear! Big deal get lost stupid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I just popped in to facebook and saw something very interesting. Has anyone seen work done by Farzana Syed? She uses a strainer to make paintings. She starts with one colour and continues to add additional colours. She continues to turn the strainer and as the paint comes out ,the patterns are fantastic.


Made me remember the paint toy I had as a kid , can't remember what it was called but you put paper underneath the circular middle , turned it on and squeezed paint into the centre while it was spinning round


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


What a nasty piece of work she is. How on earth did she manage to get hold of all your personal information?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Beautiful yarn. Where in the UK did you purchase it?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a nasty piece of work she is. How on earth did she manage to get hold of all your personal information?


It is not hard to find out many things about a person if you know where to look.
You will see further, that the nasty ones have posted some of my heated replies.
Those of you who know me from the tea party, can tell I am not normally rude 
but if provoked in such a manner I will retaliate in anger, and let rip with f bombs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is not hard to find out many things about a person if you know where to look.
> You will see further, that the nasty ones have posted some of my heated replies.
> Those of you who know me from the tea party, can tell I am not normally rude
> but if provoked in such a manner I will retaliate in anger, and let rip with f bombs.


BTW Fan I have made a 'report issue' of that horrible post by that interloper.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Fan I have made a 'report issue' of that horrible post by that interloper.


Thank you they need to be stopped!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful yarn Margaret , shame tawny owl yarn looks completely different but it does remind me of the colours of a tawny owl


I knew it would be different- and it is for Mum anyway. Interesting though how different it is. Often the same painter does similar styles but totally different in this case.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Fan I have made a 'report issue' of that horrible post by that interloper.


As have I. I think we all should.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have now placed both patty marie and Glengirl on my just created Ignore List.

BTW this is the intention of the Ignore List:


> This page shows users in your ignore list.
> 
> Ignored users can't send you private messages and can't post replies in your topics. You will also not see their topics in Newest Topics or Active Topics lists and in the digest.
> 
> To remove a user from ignore list, click "Remove" link next to their user name. [end Quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> As have I. I think we all should.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now placed both patty marie and Glengirl on my just created Ignore List.
> 
> BTW this is the intention of the Ignore List:
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful yarn. Where in the UK did you purchase it?


Teri Dow, the ungrateful wench in Derby.
http://www.theungratefulwench.co.uk


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful yarn..now on to some more fine knitted projects.
fan, my mother used to say "You just can't change jerks. Ignore them, have nothing to do with them". You know that she has mental problems and is a big bully. Good you are going to ignore her. Life is too short to pay attention to such people.
Or, perhaps, more appropriately, my father would say, "Remember, you can't win a stink fight with a skunk!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've done this too and added knittingthyme for good measure. Up until now I haven't used 'ignore' either.


Good idea Kate! I will action that!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Sonja, only just reading the current KTP and all about your sewage flood - ugh! I hope you’ve had it all sorted out by now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those fires are terrible, we've seen photos on the news, just awful. Hope the firefighters can get some control soon


I agree, it's disastrous.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have I told you all how much I love being a farm wife?????????last night DH was having trouble with one of the tractors & decided he needed to tow it backwards. It was on a terribly steep side hill & wouldn't come out of park. Sooo, off we went. I hate driving machinery on hills as I was on a combine that tipped when I was about 8 or 9 & got thrown around. So DH pulled it backwards until I got it out of park, then I had to ease the tractor & haybind down the hill. Seems the older I get the more often I'm the one out helping him????when the kids were young, his dad was still around & then later the boys could give a hand, now lucky me, I'm it????????
> Just discovered we have another wasp nest on the deck, inside the wood pellet BBQ, it needs repair so hasn't been used this season. I'm glad it was DH who disturbed them, he didn't get stung but could so easily have been the GKs are they sometimes play on the deck
> Well, time to get something done. Have a good day


See you're living life to the full, then....
:sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The heavy rain is back , I'll be very surprised if we don't get the thunder and lightening back too .At least I'm getting my wish and the rain is coming at night time , Think I'll start wishing for a million pound ????


Worth a try!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One of the reasons I stay away from the attic or any posts that turn argumentive / nasty
> She had her KP account disabled when she was Amyknits , and keeps turning up under other names I don't go near any of her posts , she has done the same to several other Kpers too ,


So sorry to hear this. I always liked Amyknits and enjoyed her knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


So sorry this happened Fan. I never knew bullying when I was growing up and am sad when it happens. I notice a lot of this behavior on our US reality tv.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Oh my. Such gorgeous yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when I am tired I often see double.


That is no fun at all. I also find that when I am in my migraine weeks my vision is terrible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, sorry you have to go to a funeral. Enjoy the farm show that your relatives participate in.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up these last two weeks. Work has kept me busy with driving. Some of you already know that I took a load from Chattanooga, TN to LA area last weekend and then a load from LA to a little town in mid New Hampshire from Monday to Friday morning. My DS lives about 140 miles from the delivery so took and drove down there for the weekend. I have rested and knitted since getting here. Had my DS put in two new batteries and an inverter to run my CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


Your flat Canada goose looks fine. Yet another to add to my list.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Like Bonnie, I can't do raw fish, I worked in the cannery cleaning fish and using tweezers to pick the worms out. :sm06:


Maybe you shouldn't have told us that :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just did a short bit of reading along as I have been trying to do a deep clean these past few days. Getting rid of a lot of junk, sharing what others can use and putting yarn and knitting supplies in totes. I took Monday off from work to do some of this as my days are always so full that I can never find time to do this. I also wanted a break from the stuff going on at work so it worked out for me.
> 
> I hope that the children who are sick recover quickly.
> 
> Sonja...I don't have enough time to knit a car cover so I have to say "Not me" to that one.


I'm doing a clean out of the basement. We've had boxes down their since we moved here that we never got to. If anything ever happened to us, well someday it will, I don't want my family having years of accumulation to go through. Trying not to keep much but did pull out my yearbook and a scrapbook from childhood. It feels so good. I want to do one box after each one is finished but DH decided one box a week. I laughed yesterday when I asked for another box and he said we agreed on one a week. I said you agreed on one a week, not me. The least I want is one a day and really more than that or we will never get done, but one a day is my compromise. It feels so good to be working on it. A deep clean feels good be it the daily use part of the house or the darker basement. Bravo and glad you had some time away from the stress on the job.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Teri Dow, the ungrateful wench in Derby.
> http://www.theungratefulwench.co.uk


 :sm24: :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, found it interesting that the Basket Weaver said that she wanted to learn how to get the wood from the Black Ash trees but her grandfather refused. She decided to honor him as he is 90 yrs. old but she said she has always wanted to do what the boys do too. Still frowned on. The men prepare the wood and the women gather the sweet grass, do the preparation after given the wood, and do the basket weaving.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sonja, for a first time or any time, that is brilliant. You are so talented.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Very good looking soap Gwen. Must smell wonderful too, oh for smelly vision.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from the vets. Had to have my sweet chihuahua Truman put to rest. He was 14. Vet said he was filled with cancer which was causing extreme dehydration, very bloody loose stools, and yet constant urination when he was walking. Truman was a great little man. May all your loved furbabies that have crossed the rainbow bridge welcome him with friendly woofs.


My condolences and commiserations Gwen. You will miss him but have lovely memories of a sweet companion's year's with you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry this happened Fan. I never knew bullying when I was growing up and am sad when it happens. I notice a lot of this behavior on our US reality tv.


I was always on the wrong end of bullying when I was growing up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW Fan I have made a 'report issue' of that horrible post by that interloper.


Many, many have reported that poster and several others to admin. Is there a place to report externally also?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now placed both patty marie and Glengirl on my just created Ignore List.
> 
> BTW this is the intention of the Ignore List:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've done this too and added knittingthyme for good measure. Up until now I haven't used 'ignore' either.


Me, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, please get your eyes examined as soon as you can. Your glasses should not be giving you headaches. Perhaps they need adjusting- the specs not your eyes I mean.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, please get your eyes examined as soon as you can. Your glasses should not be giving you headaches. Perhaps they need adjusting- the specs not your eyes I mean.


Maybe the eyes do need adjusting- but possibly even harder to do. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off to bed so see you all tomorrow. Better leave my yarn here- David may not appreciate sharing the bed with the yarn but I a skein next to me that I keep patting!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you heard the expression "A special kind of stupid"? Well, it definitely applies to me today, you won't believe what I did????????we feed the hummingbirds & I made food for them & froze it. I took a bottle out a couple of days ago for DH to fill the feeder. I thought he used it all. Today I was ironing & since our water is so full of iron, I only use purchased water. Well, I filled the iron with the hummingbird food????my first clue was when caramel syrup started coming out the steam vents. I tried to clean it but I think I just may have to buy a new iron& this one is new????????


Oh dear, definitely one of those days! Any chance of being able to wash the iron thru' or is all the sugar really baked on?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


How awful....thanks for the warning.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Lovely yarns


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you it means a lot. I have had some very nice pms from people too.
> I am walking away from engaging with her, as you say she just ain't worth it!
> You dear folks mean way more to me than the troll ever could.


She is certainly not worth the agitation and stress. Hugs to you. And sure hope admin does something but not holding my breath. She's been around in varying guises for a very long time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea Kate! I will action that!


I just did too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is no fun at all. I also find that when I am in my migraine weeks my vision is terrible.


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Many, many have reported that poster and several others to admin. Is there a place to report externally also?


Sorry, Rookie, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, please get your eyes examined as soon as you can. Your glasses should not be giving you headaches. Perhaps they need adjusting- the specs not your eyes I mean.


Point taken, Mary- I will get into town as soon as I can organise things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, Rookie, I have absolutely no idea.


It's probably different in each country (maybe even in each state in the US), I suppose.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> As have I. I think we all should.


I did too , but she has been reported many many times , just keeps popping back up under another name


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was always on the wrong end of bullying when I was growing up.


Sorry to hear that Darowil. Was it girls your age? DH just shared with me that he was beaten up when he was 12 years old by a bully he didn't even know. He was punched hard in the stomach and knocked over two separate times for no reason, just because he could. DH never told anyone but remained angry with himself that he didn't fight back. Of course he was much smaller and not inclined to fight.

My bully was my uncle, well not quite bullying but molestation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible! I just don't get people that are so vile. She must have some major issues and self loathing. Hopefully admin will remove her.


Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's probably different in each country (maybe even in each state in the US), I suppose.


I guess that could be so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless. 

I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.

Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the yarn colors. Good thing you are so far away as I'd be begging to trade some yarn!


darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting history; thanks KayeJo


Poledra65 said:


> The United States purchased Alaska from the Russian Empire on March 30, 1867, for 7.2 million U.S. dollars at approximately two cents per acre ($4.74/km2). The area went through several administrative changes before becoming organized as a territory on May 11, 1912. It was admitted as the 49th state of the U.S. on January 3, 1959.
> 
> General Interest
> 1867
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Hi Sonja, only just reading the current KTP and all about your sewage flood - ugh! I hope you've had it all sorted out by now.


Thanks Lin all sorted I hoping really know till it rains heavy again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful yarn..now on to some more fine knitted projects.
> fan, my mother used to say "You just can't change jerks. Ignore them, have nothing to do with them". You know that she has mental problems and is a big bully. Good you are going to ignore her. Life is too short to pay attention to such people.
> Or, perhaps, more appropriately, my father would say, "Remember, you can't win a stink fight with a skunk!"


I like your Fathers saying ????its very true but for some reason people will keep arguing with this individual , I definitely think she has mental health issues


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan I am so sorry these individuals feel that they should post what has been posted here. Guess what....I swear too and certainly have been known to do so. And guess what....the folks that know me and that I care about STILL love me just as we still love you. Hopefully these folks will move on and those of us here will not respond to them directly and let them "stew in their own juices" so to speak. I will not make any other reference to this topic unless it is to you directly and then will do so in a pm or email not on the open forum. {{{{{{{HUGS to you Fan}}}}}


Fan said:


> So what yes I swear! Big deal get lost stupid.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie, I will do the same. Hopefully, we all will do this.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have now placed both patty marie and Glengirl on my just created Ignore List.
> 
> BTW this is the intention of the Ignore List:
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hope admin shuts her down.
Margaret, lovely yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Are you going to participate?
> I think this would be very interesting, informative, and fun.
> Please let us know how it goes if you go. :sm02:


It's being taught as part of a school class so not open to everyone. I don't think I'd want to try that anyway


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear that Darowil. Was it girls your age? DH just shared with me that he was beaten up when he was 12 years old by a bully he didn't even know. He was punched hard in the stomach and knocked over two separate times for no reason, just because he could. DH never told anyone but remained angry with himself that he didn't fight back. Of course he was much smaller and not inclined to fight.
> 
> My bully was my uncle, well not quite bullying but molestation.


So sorry Daralene about both your and Bill's sad events. You're both wonderful people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


Those look marvelous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


That's awful. I don't understand why anyone would want to do that. Makes me wonder how safe chatting is


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....loved the visual of you lying in bed patting on a skein of yarn as you try to sleep.


darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed so see you all tomorrow. Better leave my yarn here- David may not appreciate sharing the bed with the yarn but I a skein next to me that I keep patting!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, admire you for starting to downsize and declutter. Al is a hoarder and i dred having to do this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry Daralene about both your and Bill's sad events. You're both wonderful people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....I've caught up and now to move on and face the bills....TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear that Darowil. Was it girls your age? DH just shared with me that he was beaten up when he was 12 years old by a bully he didn't even know. He was punched hard in the stomach and knocked over two separate times for no reason, just because he could. DH never told anyone but remained angry with himself that he didn't fight back. Of course he was much smaller and not inclined to fight.
> 
> My bully was my uncle, well not quite bullying but molestation.


Your uncle's molestation was bullying of the worst kind, I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


What beautiful colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what was it before it became a state? Why is it not a part of Canada? Or is that getting a bit political?


It must have been just a US territory like some other places. It was never part of Canada, it was part of Russia until purchased by the US in 1867- I had to look up that date????
Edit. I see I should have waited to comment as Kaye has done much better than me????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, i am saddened your uncle molested you. What a hurtful and despicable act. Hugs my dear friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One of the reasons I stay away from the attic or any posts that turn argumentive / nasty
> She had her KP account disabled when she was Amyknits , and keeps turning up under other names I don't go near any of her posts , she has done the same to several other Kpers too ,


She seems totally vicious, just plain weird


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful yarn..now on to some more fine knitted projects.
> fan, my mother used to say "You just can't change jerks. Ignore them, have nothing to do with them". You know that she has mental problems and is a big bully. Good you are going to ignore her. Life is too short to pay attention to such people.
> Or, perhaps, more appropriately, my father would say, "Remember, you can't win a stink fight with a skunk!"


I love your Dads saying!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I cant figure out how to create Ignore list.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing a clean out of the basement. We've had boxes down their since we moved here that we never got to. If anything ever happened to us, well someday it will, I don't want my family having years of accumulation to go through. Trying not to keep much but did pull out my yearbook and a scrapbook from childhood. It feels so good. I want to do one box after each one is finished but DH decided one box a week. I laughed yesterday when I asked for another box and he said we agreed on one a week. I said you agreed on one a week, not me. The least I want is one a day and really more than that or we will never get done, but one a day is my compromise. It feels so good to be working on it. A deep clean feels good be it the daily use part of the house or the darker basement. Bravo and glad you had some time away from the stress on the job.


You are being very good to your DS, so many have tons of stuff to go through when parents can't do it anymore. We got rid of a lot of stuff last winter. I still need to knit faster to clear out stuff????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, found it interesting that the Basket Weaver said that she wanted to learn how to get the wood from the Black Ash trees but her grandfather refused. She decided to honor him as he is 90 yrs. old but she said she has always wanted to do what the boys do too. Still frowned on. The men prepare the wood and the women gather the sweet grass, do the preparation after given the wood, and do the basket weaving.


Those baskets are so beautiful & very different from tribe to tribe. We saw some lovely ones in Arizona or New Mexico, can't remember which


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was always on the wrong end of bullying when I was growing up.


When I moved here in Grade 8 it was terrible at first but I finally lost my cool & punched a girl, knocked her flat on her ass, to,this day she is so nice to me when I run into her that butter won't melt in her mouth????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, definitely one of those days! Any chance of being able to wash the iron thru' or is all the sugar really baked on?


It is caked like hard candy into all the steam vents so I'm afraid there's no salvaging it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


Such pretty soaps & lovely bags. I wish I could go to your craft sale in the fall.
I hope you make lots on the raffle, it's such a great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry Daralene about both your and Bill's sad events. You're both wonderful people.


Yes, it's horrible what some people have to endure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
I’m hoping it’s just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she’s been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she’s back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she’s away.
I’ve got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now I know what they mean by "shaggy wagon"????????????. That's worse than the toilet covers????


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


I see it's still going on. I really think she has a mental disorder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Those are gorgeous colours. I'm sure whoever gets the end product will love them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


these are all beautiful, and I see they are all specially dyed for you! Wow!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> So what yes I swear! Big deal get lost stupid.


Is she coming here now? I think if we just ignore all their comments, they will eventually get tired.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me remember the paint toy I had as a kid , can't remember what it was called but you put paper underneath the circular middle , turned it on and squeezed paint into the centre while it was spinning round


It sounds similar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now placed both patty marie and Glengirl on my just created Ignore List.
> 
> BTW this is the intention of the Ignore List:
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Teri Dow, the ungrateful wench in Derby.
> http://www.theungratefulwench.co.uk


An unusual name for someone who produces such beautiful yarn. I am drooling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this. I always liked Amyknits and enjoyed her knitting.


I can't remember the last time she posted anything about knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing a clean out of the basement. We've had boxes down their since we moved here that we never got to. If anything ever happened to us, well someday it will, I don't want my family having years of accumulation to go through. Trying not to keep much but did pull out my yearbook and a scrapbook from childhood. It feels so good. I want to do one box after each one is finished but DH decided one box a week. I laughed yesterday when I asked for another box and he said we agreed on one a week. I said you agreed on one a week, not me. The least I want is one a day and really more than that or we will never get done, but one a day is my compromise. It feels so good to be working on it. A deep clean feels good be it the daily use part of the house or the darker basement. Bravo and glad you had some time away from the stress on the job.


Good for you. I keep telling myself that I must go down to the basement and sort through things but have yet to do it :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


They look great and must smell wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I cant figure out how to create Ignore list.


You have to click on their name and it will bring up their profile. There is a line that says "ignore" - click on that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


That soap looks gorgeous Gwen. Very professional looking.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
> I'm hoping it's just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she's been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she's back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she's away.
> I've got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


I do hope your hay isn't ruined. Weather was always a great concern on our farm, and if the hay was gathered a bit too damp there was a danger of it heating up like a compost heap and setting on fire. Dad was terrified of fire - don't know why. He would always pour water on the fire to make sure it was out when we went to bed at night, or if we were all going out of the house for a time! 
It's good to hear that folk still get together to help one another as in restoring your friend's yard. You must all be so busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> As have I. I think we all should.


Good idea, I'll do that in a few, I have started an ignore list for the first time ever though, we don't need to see that trying to infiltrate our Tea Party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


The soap you make is so pretty. Nice idea for the soap bags for the homeless as it will be facecloth and soap all in one. Please take pictures of the group afghan that is made. Would love to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Teri Dow, the ungrateful wench in Derby.
> http://www.theungratefulwench.co.uk


LOL!!! Took me a minute, with the topic just beforehand, to realize that it was the handdyer for the yarn you recieved. lol
I fell in love with her yarns after you posted the information originally after you ordered, but I'm not going to order, I'm not going to order, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not. lolol If I say it enough, maybe I'll adhere to it. 
I did just donate 2 skeins of sock yarn to SKA to be used for prizes, so that's a little destashing. :sm04:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's awful. I don't understand why anyone would want to do that. Makes me wonder how safe chatting is


It definitely isn't safe. I think that anything with a huge positive comes with a built in huge negative. Sadly that's what the internet is....a huge positive and we also see the huge negative. I heard that any time a child gets on the internet there are over 750,000 pedophiles lurking around to trick a young person into developing a relationship with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful yarn..now on to some more fine knitted projects.
> fan, my mother used to say "You just can't change jerks. Ignore them, have nothing to do with them". You know that she has mental problems and is a big bully. Good you are going to ignore her. Life is too short to pay attention to such people.
> Or, perhaps, more appropriately, my father would say, "Remember, you can't win a stink fight with a skunk!"


 :sm23: I LOVE your father's saying, I may have to steal that one. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> An unusual name for someone who produces such beautiful yarn. I am drooling.


I thought so too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, admire you for starting to downsize and declutter. Al is a hoarder and i dred having to do this.


He must have had a time when he learned that he might need something for the future. I tried that for a while but then never needed the things so got rid of them, but it sure does accumulate. Maybe that philosophy worked when we didn't have much so the accumulation was quite minimal. It will be a daunting task for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have told us that :sm06: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone, but it is part of who I am and I know that sadly, way too many children, male and female, have suffered this fate. My best friend had the same situation and she never told anybody but did share it with me. I consider myself a victor, not a victim. I figure I forgave him a few years ago for myself, but it was up to him to ask God for forgiveness. I never told him I forgave him but he has passed away and had to meet his maker. He was only about 11 years older than me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are being very good to your DS, so many have tons of stuff to go through when parents can't do it anymore. We got rid of a lot of stuff last winter. I still need to knit faster to clear out stuff????


Here's to speed knitting. :sm23:

You are starting younger than us, however, every time we moved we cleaned out and when we moved back 16 years ago from Germany, we had this huge house and not much to fill it, but still the basement was filled with boxes we never got to and boxes added to it. Amazing how just 2 of us filled this house to the brim. I take a lot of second hand things that the family gets rid of when they are cleaning house. Crazy, I have to stop saying yes every time someone asks if I want this or that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those baskets are so beautiful & very different from tribe to tribe. We saw some lovely ones in Arizona or New Mexico, can't remember which


I have a piece of pottery from that area too. It is a black piece and small but beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's horrible what some people have to endure


Thank you. We both have a wonderful life now though. I wish Bill knew that fellow's name that beat him up. We could ask him to this concert where Bill plays this piece that goes through so many styles of music in one piece. When it comes to the contemporary classical piece, he lets out this huge scream. We could dedicate it to him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
> I'm hoping it's just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she's been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she's back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she's away.
> I've got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


What a wonderful thing to do for your neighbor. This reminds me of the time when I was growing up. Glad this tradition still survives in your community.

Wanted to add that I hope you are able to get the crops in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was always on the wrong end of bullying when I was growing up.


I don't think there is a right end of bullying really, bullies usually have very little in their lives of value, and I don't mean money or jewels, and have been bullied by others, whether family or in society, so feel the need to take it out on others at some point. They need to find something of worth within themselves and move on. 
Nothing ever makes it right or okay though. 
I was picked on by one girl in school, we became friends eventually, but only after I hit back, shocked her as she'd been picking on me for 8 yrs before I did that, she finally realized that quiet/non-reactive doesn't mean total doormat, and that I hit harder, and what I aim at. The only time I've ever hit anyone in retaliation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed so see you all tomorrow. Better leave my yarn here- David may not appreciate sharing the bed with the yarn but I a skein next to me that I keep patting!


LOL!!! David said to back away from the yarn. :sm23: :sm23: Oh, my David, yours might have too, but I don't know about that. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I LOVE your father's saying, I may have to steal that one. :sm24:


Me too, regarding flyty1's father's saying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


Those are so lovely, they look like delicious little candies. lol
Great idea for a fundraiser. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting history; thanks KayeJo


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Your uncle's molestation was bullying of the worst kind, I think.


I agree with that, it's suffered by so many children too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
> I'm hoping it's just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she's been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she's back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she's away.
> I've got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


It's really nice that you all are going to go over and welcome her back and help get her yard back in shape. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone, but it is part of who I am and I know that sadly, way too many children, male and female, have suffered this fate. My best friend had the same situation and she never told anybody but did share it with me. I consider myself a victor, not a victim. I figure I forgave him a few years ago for myself, but it was up to him to ask God for forgiveness. I never told him I forgave him but he has passed away and had to meet his maker. He was only about 11 years older than me.


You are a victor, and you have the better life too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's to speed knitting. :sm23:
> 
> You are starting younger than us, however, every time we moved we cleaned out and when we moved back 16 years ago from Germany, we had this huge house and not much to fill it, but still the basement was filled with boxes we never got to and boxes added to it. Amazing how just 2 of us filled this house to the brim. I take a lot of second hand things that the family gets rid of when they are cleaning house. Crazy, I have to stop saying yes every time someone asks if I want this or that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Lol! So that answers it, Christopher is related to you on one side of the family or other, lolol, he does the same thing. :sm23: If a friend is getting rid of something, they ask Christopher if he wants it, he inevitably says yes. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. We both have a wonderful life now though. I wish Bill knew that fellow's name that beat him up. We could ask him to this concert where Bill plays this piece that goes through so many styles of music in one piece. When it comes to the contemporary classical piece, he lets out this huge scream. We could dedicate it to him.


Now that would be a great dedication. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up, I slept in a bit this morning, then my neighbor came over had coffee with me and chatted a bit. Her oldest has moved home, thank the Lord, she's come full circle and she and her mother are talking, laughing, and communicating. Now if she'd just stop calling her mom by first name and call her mom all the time, that would be the icing on the cake.
Anyway, now to join Daralene in the basement, it'd be more fun if we were doing the same basement together, but what can you do. lol
See you all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! So that answers it, Christopher is related to you on one side of the family or other, lolol, he does the same thing. :sm23: If a friend is getting rid of something, they ask Christopher if he wants it, he inevitably says yes. :sm16:


Ive got a husband who has the same gene ????loft is full of junk we even have our first computer up there, now he Cannot get into loft , he has started filling up the extra room downstairs it's an absolute mess, think next time I have a clear out and put all the junk out for the men to collect I'll put him out too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


I must have cake on the brain because whenever I see your soaps I think of cake , they look good enough to eat , wish I could smell them , does the smell last a long time on the skin ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I moved here in Grade 8 it was terrible at first but I finally lost my cool & punched a girl, knocked her flat on her ass, to,this day she is so nice to me when I run into her that butter won't melt in her mouth????????????


My middle brother who is 7 years older than me was my torturer, I was scared of the dark and suffered with terrible nightmares, he would make things worse by scratching on the door , making scary sounds and turning of the electricity when parents went out in the evening , when I got old enough to plan my revenge every time he did it , the hitting started , at the age of 10 I cut off his precious Rod Stewart hair style while he was asleep and stamped on his records , told him I would do something similar every time he did anything nasty, it didn't stop completely but he was way more wary of me after that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
> I'm hoping it's just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she's been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she's back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she's away.
> I've got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


That is really kind and neighbourly of you all to go and help your friend get her garden back on track , hopefully it will soon be looking nice again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joy! You have to pull up the avatar of the offending individual- at the top you have the option of putting them on your Buddy List, or your Ignore List.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan I am so sorry these individuals feel that they should post what has been posted here. Guess what....I swear too and certainly have been known to do so. And guess what....the folks that know me and that I care about STILL love me just as we still love you. Hopefully these folks will move on and those of us here will not respond to them directly and let them "stew in their own juices" so to speak. I will not make any other reference to this topic unless it is to you directly and then will do so in a pm or email not on the open forum. {{{{{{{HUGS to you Fan}}}}}


Well said Gwen! I would rather swear at someone than attack them physically! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It definitely isn't safe. I think that anything with a huge positive comes with a built in huge negative. Sadly that's what the internet is....a huge positive and we also see the huge negative. I heard that any time a child gets on the internet there are over 750,000 pedophiles lurking around to trick a young person into developing a relationship with them.


That is so sick! I don't know if we hear about such things more or the Internet & TV gives these warped people more sick ideas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a husband who has the same gene ????loft is full of junk we even have our first computer up there, now he Cannot get into loft , he has started filling up the extra room downstairs it's an absolute mess, think next time I have a clear out and put all the junk out for the men to collect I'll put him out too ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle brother who is 7 years older than me was my torturer, I was scared of the dark and suffered with terrible nightmares, he would make things worse by scratching on the door , making scary sounds and turning of the electricity when parents went out in the evening , when I got old enough to plan my revenge every time he did it , the hitting started , at the age of 10 I cut off his precious Rod Stewart hair style while he was asleep and stamped on his records , told him I would do something similar every time he did anything nasty, it didn't stop completely but he was way more wary of me after that


That's just awful. I'm glad you were able to get hm back & make him think before he acted but a terrible thing for a small child to endure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


That's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well said Gwen! I would rather swear at someone than attack them physically! :sm24: :sm24:


Me too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up, I slept in a bit this morning, then my neighbor came over had coffee with me and chatted a bit. Her oldest has moved home, thank the Lord, she's come full circle and she and her mother are talking, laughing, and communicating. Now if she'd just stop calling her mom by first name and call her mom all the time, that would be the icing on the cake.
> Anyway, now to join Daralene in the basement, it'd be more fun if we were doing the same basement together, but what can you do. lol
> See you all later.


That would be fun for sure. Today got really slow. Did great with books and VHS tapes but this box is scrapbooks and photos. Only got rid of about 4 photos of people I don't even know. Looks like that box is going nowhere but back to the basement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a husband who has the same gene ????loft is full of junk we even have our first computer up there, now he Cannot get into loft , he has started filling up the extra room downstairs it's an absolute mess, think next time I have a clear out and put all the junk out for the men to collect I'll put him out too ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


I love it. Adorable and also like the fact that your name is on the photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My middle brother who is 7 years older than me was my torturer, I was scared of the dark and suffered with terrible nightmares, he would make things worse by scratching on the door , making scary sounds and turning of the electricity when parents went out in the evening , when I got old enough to plan my revenge every time he did it , the hitting started , at the age of 10 I cut off his precious Rod Stewart hair style while he was asleep and stamped on his records , told him I would do something similar every time he did anything nasty, it didn't stop completely but he was way more wary of me after that


That's awful when you are already scared. My DH is lucky he is still alive. When we were younger, after watching horror movies, he would scare me while on the stairs. In my extreme fright I was always amazed that I hadn't pushed him. He sure was playing with his life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I love your spunk! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone, but it is part of who I am and I know that sadly, way too many children, male and female, have suffered this fate. My best friend had the same situation and she never told anybody but did share it with me. I consider myself a victor, not a victim. I figure I forgave him a few years ago for myself, but it was up to him to ask God for forgiveness. I never told him I forgave him but he has passed away and had to meet his maker. He was only about 11 years older than me.


It was a terrible experience for you. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your support it means a lot.
So sorry you were subjected to the nastiness via me. What they did is called doxxing 
it means documenting, in other words posting private information online without permission and in some cases can be labelled 
cyber crime with a massive fine, or jail in America. This has been quite a learning curve and hopefully something might happen to stop
her/their viciousness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


So pretty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been subjected to bullying in childhood too, and did not take it from bullies and fought back! No siblings meant stand up for myself and I did.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, that soap is beautiful! I also crochet soap bags and try to have a few in the cupboard when I need a quick gift (I include soap, of course). I have decided to make the honey cream--likely this weekend--as I really love that recipe. My oatmeal soap is all cured and ready to use, so I'm happy about that as well. It's good for my dry summer skin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a husband who has the same gene ????loft is full of junk we even have our first computer up there, now he Cannot get into loft , he has started filling up the extra room downstairs it's an absolute mess, think next time I have a clear out and put all the junk out for the men to collect I'll put him out too ????


 :sm06: I think I'd put him in the loft with his stuff. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle brother who is 7 years older than me was my torturer, I was scared of the dark and suffered with terrible nightmares, he would make things worse by scratching on the door , making scary sounds and turning of the electricity when parents went out in the evening , when I got old enough to plan my revenge every time he did it , the hitting started , at the age of 10 I cut off his precious Rod Stewart hair style while he was asleep and stamped on his records , told him I would do something similar every time he did anything nasty, it didn't stop completely but he was way more wary of me after that


What a horrid brat, glad you were able to put a stop to most of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Oh that is a much nicer note, it's just lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so sick! I don't know if we hear about such things more or the Internet & TV gives these warped people more sick ideas.


TV and internet certainly don't help.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good idea, I'll do that in a few, I have started an ignore list for the first time ever though, we don't need to see that trying to infiltrate our Tea Party.


I did it immediately- yes we don't need that here....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The soap you make is so pretty. Nice idea for the soap bags for the homeless as it will be facecloth and soap all in one. Please take pictures of the group afghan that is made. Would love to see.


Tagging on to say the soaps are lovely and the bags a great idea


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun for sure. Today got really slow.  Did great with books and VHS tapes but this box is scrapbooks and photos. Only got rid of about 4 photos of people I don't even know. Looks like that box is going nowhere but back to the basement.


Lol, I have a few of those type boxes. 
I had to stop for a lunch break, and take my pills for this kidney/bladder cleanse, I did get most everything up on hangers, I have a whole tote of clothes to go to Goodwill, and about the same amount to go to the consignment shop, I'll got to the consignment shop first, anything they don't want will go to Goodwill with the rest. 
I know I'll have more to go to Goodwill after I get to the main part of the basement. I need to go through David's closet up here, and clear out some of his shirts that he doesn't wear also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It definitely isn't safe. I think that anything with a huge positive comes with a built in huge negative. Sadly that's what the internet is....a huge positive and we also see the huge negative. I heard that any time a child gets on the internet there are over 750,000 pedophiles lurking around to trick a young person into developing a relationship with them.


Yuck so horrid...but it seems nothing is safe these days....we just had a woman shot in our local grocery store. She and the shooter didnt know each other. She was hit in the head but miraculously is ok. The bullet will be surgically removed. Thank goodness his weapon jammed otherwise who knows what the outcome would have been.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I did it immediately- yes we don't need that here....


I did too, thankfully, she hasn't been back here since that one post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yuck so horrid...but it seems nothing is safe these days....we just had a woman shot in our local grocery store. She and the shooter didnt know each other. She was hit in the head but miraculously is ok. The bullet will be surgically removed. Thank goodness his weapon jammed otherwise who knows what the outcome would have been.


I'm so glad that she is okay, and glad his weapon jammed, both to stop him from harming anyone else, as well as not being able to shoot himself and get off easy, he needs to pay a much higher price than that.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone, but it is part of who I am and I know that sadly, way too many children, male and female, have suffered this fate. My best friend had the same situation and she never told anybody but did share it with me. I consider myself a victor, not a victim. I figure I forgave him a few years ago for myself, but it was up to him to ask God for forgiveness. I never told him I forgave him but he has passed away and had to meet his maker. He was only about 11 years older than me.


Yes, you are not a victim. I admire your courage. My youngest daughter was molested by her cousin. She too is not a victim and has chosen to move on. Like you she figures it's up to him to ask God for forgiveness, nor has she spoken to him in years....but he is still running from his sins as he's been in and out of drug and alcohol rehab for the last 10 or so years. But my daughter is a strong courageous lovely young lady. I'm very proud of her. I still struggle with my inability to have protected her. As her mom it's hard for me....although we were just wondering how safe this forum is I'm thankful for the anonymity of it. I've never told anyone of the abuse and it helps to "out" it. Thank you for being so kind


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Much nicer note! So adorable! Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your support it means a lot.
> So sorry you were subjected to the nastiness via me. What they did is called doxxing
> it means documenting, in other words posting private information online without permission and in some cases can be labelled
> cyber crime with a massive fine, or jail in America. This has been quite a learning curve and hopefully something might happen to stop
> her/their viciousness.


Rather a nightmare. I wish we could go back to being the original intent of KP before we started with these sites. I have stayed away from that part of KP on purpose because of the viciousness. It would be something if people like this could be made accountable for their behavior with international consequences. I pray this hasn't been too upsetting for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well all this talk of basements makes me realize time is a fleeting and I need to get into mine and continue with the photograph sorting. ???? it’s a never ending job.... have a great rest of your day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have been subjected to bullying in childhood too, and did not take it from bullies and fought back! No siblings meant stand up for myself and I did.


BRAVO!! We have some ladies with spunk on here! Love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I have a few of those type boxes.
> I had to stop for a lunch break, and take my pills for this kidney/bladder cleanse, I did get most everything up on hangers, I have a whole tote of clothes to go to Goodwill, and about the same amount to go to the consignment shop, I'll got to the consignment shop first, anything they don't want will go to Goodwill with the rest.
> I know I'll have more to go to Goodwill after I get to the main part of the basement. I need to go through David's closet up here, and clear out some of his shirts that he doesn't wear also.


It feels so good doesn't it. I got so tired I laid down to watch tv and next thing you know I was asleep. Now time to get a move on. Nothing for supper and need to grocery shop. Seeing if DH will take us out to supper and it sounds like a go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yuck so horrid...but it seems nothing is safe these days....we just had a woman shot in our local grocery store. She and the shooter didnt know each other. She was hit in the head but miraculously is ok. The bullet will be surgically removed. Thank goodness his weapon jammed otherwise who knows what the outcome would have been.


My goodness. So very sad but good that she is miraculously ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, you are not a victim. I admire your courage. My youngest daughter was molested by her cousin. She too is not a victim and has chosen to move on. Like you she figures it's up to him to ask God for forgiveness, nor has she spoken to him in years....but he is still running from his sins as he's been in and out of drug and alcohol rehab for the last 10 or so years. But my daughter is a strong courageous lovely young lady. I'm very proud of her. I still struggle with my inability to have protected her. As her mom it's hard for me....although we were just wondering how safe this forum is I'm thankful for the anonymity of it. I've never told anyone of the abuse and it helps to "out" it. Thank you for being so kind


HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well all this talk of basements makes me realize time is a fleeting and I need to get into mine and continue with the photograph sorting. ???? it's a never ending job.... have a great rest of your day.


LOL! I'm headed back down to mine. :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love it. Adorable and also like the fact that your name is on the photo.


Thank yo Daralene , I like messing with the little extras on pictures ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It feels so good doesn't it. I got so tired I laid down to watch tv and next thing you know I was asleep. Now time to get a move on. Nothing for supper and need to grocery shop. Seeing if DH will take us out to supper and it sounds like a go.


It sure does. Lol, I'd love a nap now, but I guess with David chattering away on the phone, I'd not be able to sleep anyway. :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So pretty.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes, you are not a victim. I admire your courage. My youngest daughter was molested by her cousin. She too is not a victim and has chosen to move on. Like you she figures it's up to him to ask God for forgiveness, nor has she spoken to him in years....but he is still running from his sins as he's been in and out of drug and alcohol rehab for the last 10 or so years. But my daughter is a strong courageous lovely young lady. I'm very proud of her. I still struggle with my inability to have protected her. As her mom it's hard for me....although we were just wondering how safe this forum is I'm thankful for the anonymity of it. I've never told anyone of the abuse and it helps to "out" it. Thank you for being so kind


There are times I think it would be harder for you and times harder for her. It affects you too as being a mother is synonymous with guilt. Other than tying our child in bed, which would also be abuse, you just can't protect them all the time. Perhaps we can become like wood that is glued together and is stronger in its bonding than one solid piece. It is through our suffering that we become whole. I would never say that this must happen. It shouldn't, but if it did we "shall" overcome.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: I'm glad you let him know just how un-important you felt!


How often do any of you let people know what you think politely??? I was so bored listening to thank you for your patience and how important I wasn't. I think I responded to the machine every time it was not Musac. The garden guy was laughing the whole time, saying "you tell them...." He held for the 1st 5 minutes before I took over.
And wouldn't you know, the tree people came to take down 2 other sugar maples that the town damaged 2 years ago while fixing the side road and making my yard look like a paved parking spot as they dumped their leftover asphalt. It is a mess. They didn't even bother to tell me that they wanted to take down my sugar maples. I tapped them last year, not this. They owe me big time. But they won't take down the junk maple that is leaning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, if she always calls her by her first name and is turned around in all the other ways it's still good. My DH always called his mom and his dad by their first names. I thought it weird when I first found that out but his parents thought it cute when he was little and just let it be.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up, I slept in a bit this morning, then my neighbor came over had coffee with me and chatted a bit. Her oldest has moved home, thank the Lord, she's come full circle and she and her mother are talking, laughing, and communicating. Now if she'd just stop calling her mom by first name and call her mom all the time, that would be the icing on the cake.
> Anyway, now to join Daralene in the basement, it'd be more fun if we were doing the same basement together, but what can you do. lol
> See you all later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It depends on the EO that I use. I don't think they last any longer than a good quality soap you'd purchase at a grocery store but never really thought about it. Some EOs don't last too long such as citric scents (orange, lemon, grapefruit...) Additionally those same EOs you don't want to use heavily in body butters because they will increase photosensitivity. I'm teaching the body butter and lip balm class Monday evening.


Swedenme said:


> I must have cake on the brain because whenever I see your soaps I think of cake , they look good enough to eat , wish I could smell them , does the smell last a long time on the skin ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous.


Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna. I was planning on making your honey cream soap myself today but it has been raining off and on and since I do my soaps out on the covered deck I didn't. Too much lightning for my comfort. I do have the goat milk frozen and also forgot to freeze the cow milk so will put it in the fridge tonight. Also, need to pick up some borax. Hopefully will get it made this weekend. Already know that tomorrow and Friday will be too busy to do.


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, that soap is beautiful! I also crochet soap bags and try to have a few in the cupboard when I need a quick gift (I include soap, of course). I have decided to make the honey cream--likely this weekend--as I really love that recipe. My oatmeal soap is all cured and ready to use, so I'm happy about that as well. It's good for my dry summer skin.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> The United States purchased Alaska from the Russian Empire on March 30, 1867, for 7.2 million U.S. dollars at approximately two cents per acre ($4.74/km2). The area went through several administrative changes before becoming organized as a territory on May 11, 1912. It was admitted as the 49th state of the U.S. on January 3, 1959.
> 
> General Interest
> 1867
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I hope G is better soon
> 
> Julie, I hope you sort out the problem with the glasses. Aren't they fairly new?
> 
> ...


I bought steak the other night also. . . much cheaper than 85% hamburger.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, Al’s dad died when he was 6. His brothers were 12 and 16. So he was raised by a single mom with low income. Still, if i won Publishers Clearing House id buy a house for me! There are 2 for sale on my street. Haha.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well timer is about to go off on dinner and DH just walked in so I'll TTYL.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, what a lovely dress! Wonderful knitting.
Liz and Julie, thank you for ino on how to put someone on ignore list. I no longer go to KP to much nastiness. 

Did housework, laundry, 20 min yoga and 30 min water jogging!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those look marvelous.


Indeed they do! (Re Gwen's soaps) :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I cant figure out how to create Ignore list.


If you go to their profile page there's an 'Ignore' button there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Your usual high quality! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun for sure. Today got really slow. Did great with books and VHS tapes but this box is scrapbooks and photos. Only got rid of about 4 photos of people I don't even know. Looks like that box is going nowhere but back to the basement.


Photos are always the hardest to part with! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> There are times I think it would be harder for you and times harder for her. It affects you too as being a mother is synonymous with guilt. Other than tying our child in bed, which would also be abuse, you just can't protect them all the time. Perhaps we can become like wood that is glued together and is stronger in its bonding than one solid piece. It is through our suffering that we become whole. I would never say that this must happen. It shouldn't, but if it did we "shall" overcome.


Thank you you speak truly. And with the help of my Savior I definitely have more good times than bad. I love your analogy to wood....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> You manage to get more done in one day, than most armies in a week.
> It feels good to do a deep clean though, I plan to do one in my closet tomorrow, and get a good start on the rest of the basement, I couldn't even get to the canning jars on Friday. :sm12:
> Hopefully taking Monday off gave you a much needed respite.


Monday was a very busy day of cleaning, sorting, purging of things we don't need anymore as well as chores that normally need to get done. I hadn't done laundry in two weeks so there was plenty of that to be done. Matthew gave me all of his t-shirts that were too small and I went through my husband's shirts as well to donate to our church to have diapers made from them. We also sorted through the dreaded lids and containers to decide what we want to keep and what to donate to someone else who also makes meals for families. I decided to sign up to take a meal to another family this Saturday. It needs to be gluten free so I will make pizza casserole with gluten free noodles as well as take some fresh fruits and vegetables. This family doesn't really know me and I don't know them but I will help. They just had a baby so that will be fun for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey, if she always calls her by her first name and is turned around in all the other ways it's still good. My DH always called his mom and his dad by their first names. I thought it weird when I first found that out but his parents thought it cute when he was little and just let it be.


I was raised to call my mom by her 1st name. It bothered others but it was what I was used to. I made sure to teach my boys to call me mom as I think it is very special to be a mom. I am more of a mom to my boys than my mom was to her 6 children. One time my oldest called me by my 1st name and I told him that was my name but I prefer he call me my special name that is an honor for him to do so. So "Mom" I am and always will be to my boys.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing a clean out of the basement. We've had boxes down their since we moved here that we never got to. If anything ever happened to us, well someday it will, I don't want my family having years of accumulation to go through. Trying not to keep much but did pull out my yearbook and a scrapbook from childhood. It feels so good. I want to do one box after each one is finished but DH decided one box a week. I laughed yesterday when I asked for another box and he said we agreed on one a week. I said you agreed on one a week, not me. The least I want is one a day and really more than that or we will never get done, but one a day is my compromise. It feels so good to be working on it. A deep clean feels good be it the daily use part of the house or the darker basement. Bravo and glad you had some time away from the stress on the job.


Great idea whether it is one a day or one a week. It would get done sometime that way if you do not skip a week. One week is about what it takes me to load another box. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


It is beautiful!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, found it interesting that the Basket Weaver said that she wanted to learn how to get the wood from the Black Ash trees but her grandfather refused. She decided to honor him as he is 90 yrs. old but she said she has always wanted to do what the boys do too. Still frowned on. The men prepare the wood and the women gather the sweet grass, do the preparation after given the wood, and do the basket weaving.


It is done by soaking the log and beating the wood while wet. The growth rings separate as the log is being beat. The rings are then sliced in to widths for baskets. I did all parts in a class I took from someone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey, if she always calls her by her first name and is turned around in all the other ways it's still good. My DH always called his mom and his dad by their first names. I thought it weird when I first found that out but his parents thought it cute when he was little and just let it be.


She only started doing that during the horrible time, she's slipped a few times and called her mom lately, so I don't think it will be real long before she's doing it all the time again. 
Christopher tried that when he was little, I stopped answering him since he was ignoring me when I told him I was mom to him, not Kaye Jo, so he told Marla that Kaye Jo wouldn't answer him, she told him he wasn't using the proper form of address, so that pretty much ended that, lol, he went back to using mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, Al's dad died when he was 6. His brothers were 12 and 16. So he was raised by a single mom with low income. Still, if i won Publishers Clearing House id buy a house for me! There are 2 for sale on my street. Haha.


Lol! That could work. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yuck so horrid...but it seems nothing is safe these days....we just had a woman shot in our local grocery store. She and the shooter didnt know each other. She was hit in the head but miraculously is ok. The bullet will be surgically removed. Thank goodness his weapon jammed otherwise who knows what the outcome would have been.


That's terrible. I hope all will be well for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Monday was a very busy day of cleaning, sorting, purging of things we don't need anymore as well as chores that normally need to get done. I hadn't done laundry in two weeks so there was plenty of that to be done. Matthew gave me all of his t-shirts that were too small and I went through my husband's shirts as well to donate to our church to have diapers made from them. We also sorted through the dreaded lids and containers to decide what we want to keep and what to donate to someone else who also makes meals for families. I decided to sign up to take a meal to another family this Saturday. It needs to be gluten free so I will make pizza casserole with gluten free noodles as well as take some fresh fruits and vegetables. This family doesn't really know me and I don't know them but I will help. They just had a baby so that will be fun for me.


It does feel good to get it all done, I managed to get the closet pretty much cleared out, just need to do some organization now, and I got the area where the cats have their stuff all cleaned up and out. 
Hopefully you will have a good snuggle with the baby, good way to get to know them better too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was raised to call my mom by her 1st name. It bothered others but it was what I was used to. I made sure to teach my boys to call me mom as I think it is very special to be a mom. I am more of a mom to my boys than my mom was to her 6 children. One time my oldest called me by my 1st name and I told him that was my name but I prefer he call me my special name that is an honor for him to do so. So "Mom" I am and always will be to my boys.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan I am so sorry these individuals feel that they should post what has been posted here. Guess what....I swear too and certainly have been known to do so. And guess what....the folks that know me and that I care about STILL love me just as we still love you. Hopefully these folks will move on and those of us here will not respond to them directly and let them "stew in their own juices" so to speak. I will not make any other reference to this topic unless it is to you directly and then will do so in a pm or email not on the open forum. {{{{{{{HUGS to you Fan}}}}}


More {{{{{{{{ hugs from me}}}}}}}}also.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Good idea, I'll do that in a few, I have started an ignore list for the first time ever though, we don't need to see that trying to infiltrate our Tea Party.


If it continues to infiltrate the Tea Party, I'll have to leave. This is not on my acceptable behavioral tolerance for PTSD. I was bullied all my life. Not going there with anyone, anywhere, any more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://qz.com/1345205/humans-have-depleted-the-earths-natural-resources-with-five-months-still-to-go-in-2018/

I found this as a very interesting way to describe the health of our planet. Not being political or scientific; just trying to be informative.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's being taught as part of a school class so not open to everyone. I don't think I'd want to try that anyway


Many schools have adult ed in the evening. If your local school does? contact them and tell the, what you are interested in learning. The admin of adult ed are always looking for new ideas, and people to teach new things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If it continues to infiltrate the Tea Party, I'll have to leave. This is not on my acceptable behavioral tolerance for PTSD. I was bullied all my life. Not going there with anyone, anywhere, any more.


I understand. As long as the person starting the tea party has all of the offending parties marked to ignore, it should be okay. I never thought I'd see the necessity of this, but with a missing admin, the crazies run free.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful yarn margaret - i see no owl. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's was a territory - On March 30, 1867, Secretary of State William H. Seward agreed to purchase Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million. Do you think this was too much to pay for a piece of land that was mostly unexplored? At the time, critics thought Seward was crazy and called the deal "Seward's folly." --- sam



darowil said:


> So what was it before it became a state? Why is it not a part of Canada? Or is that getting a bit political?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that girl needs a back hand across the mouth. how dare she say such monstrous things. you are right to ignore her. you just come to the ktp where we all love you. 
--- sam



Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just found the tawny owl. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

martina said:


> Your uncle's molestation was bullying of the worst kind, I think.


Yes it was bullying. . . as well as molestation. You were defenseless & he knew it.
Is he still around? Did you tell anyone?
I had a friend as an adult that was assaulted by her father's brother when a child. She told her Mom who told her Dad
Who told her she no longer had to worry as she no longer had an uncle. She never thought about what it meant until she was a teenager. She never asked, and was glad she didn't ask, she told us when she was sharing at a women's meeting. She never saw him again and by then she was in her forties.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is caked like hard candy into all the steam vents so I'm afraid there's no salvaging it


So Sorry, that is what I expected would happen. . . label everything!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that girl needs a back hand across the mouth. how dare she say such monstrous things. you are right to ignore her. you just come to the ktp where we all love you.
> --- sam


Yes a good bunch of fives would be useful! Thank you so much for understanding my outrage!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
> I'm hoping it's just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she's been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she's back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she's away.
> I've got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


Why go and get anything done? I usually start laundry or dishes or something when I sit down with Tea and KTP. I am getting something done. The machines had to be loaded and started now I'm in a wait period as the machine does it's work. It is my partner. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:
 

> I do hope your hay isn't ruined. Weather was always a great concern on our farm, and if the hay was gathered a bit too damp there was a danger of it heating up like a compost heap and setting on fire. Dad was terrified of fire - don't know why. He would always pour water on the fire to make sure it was out when we went to bed at night, or if we were all going out of the house for a time!
> It's good to hear that folk still get together to help one another as in restoring your friend's yard. You must all be so busy.


This is the way life should be . . .community!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you are hot engaging with them any more fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> So what yes I swear! Big deal get lost stupid.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Took me a minute, with the topic just beforehand, to realize that it was the handdyer for the yarn you recieved. lol
> I fell in love with her yarns after you posted the information originally after you ordered, but I'm not going to order, I'm not going to order, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not. lolol If I say it enough, maybe I'll adhere to it.
> I did just donate 2 skeins of sock yarn to SKA to be used for prizes, so that's a little destashing. :sm04:


Not enough. . . You have to make something, so you are not just a hoarder. . . LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you are hot engaging with them any more fan. --- sam


Absolutely not Sam. Big learning curve!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were called twirl-a-paint. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Made me remember the paint toy I had as a kid , can't remember what it was called but you put paper underneath the circular middle , turned it on and squeezed paint into the centre while it was spinning round


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Another dear little dress from your very talented hands!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up, I slept in a bit this morning, then my neighbor came over had coffee with me and chatted a bit. Her oldest has moved home, thank the Lord, she's come full circle and she and her mother are talking, laughing, and communicating. Now if she'd just stop calling her mom by first name and call her mom all the time, that would be the icing on the cake.
> Anyway, now to join Daralene in the basement, it'd be more fun if we were doing the same basement together, but what can you do. lol
> See you all later.


All clean outs should be done with a friend.

#1 If you are not sure what to do with something friend may help with suggestions, like the "Hoarders"
#2 If you really don't want to get rid of something loan it to your friend to use. When you need it back she will be 
happy to get rid of it from her house and she will then have more room.
WIN WIN!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If it continues to infiltrate the Tea Party, I'll have to leave. This is not on my acceptable behavioral tolerance for PTSD. I was bullied all my life. Not going there with anyone, anywhere, any more.


We won't let it, we at the tea table don't tolerate that type of behavior, and we carry pointy sticks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes a good bunch of fives would be useful! Thank you so much for understanding my outrage!


We can be the slapping warriors just as easily as we become the prayer warriors. We're multi-talented that way!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We won't let it, we at the tea table don't tolerate that type of behavior, and we carry pointy sticks.


We do, and wicked left hook when needed. Crochet of course lol!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got a husband who has the same gene ????loft is full of junk we even have our first computer up there, now he Cannot get into loft , he has started filling up the extra room downstairs it's an absolute mess, think next time I have a clear out and put all the junk out for the men to collect I'll put him out too ????


My mother used to put things in the trash before she went to work. My dad would rescue things before he went to work and before trash pick-up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://qz.com/1345205/humans-have-depleted-the-earths-natural-resources-with-five-months-still-to-go-in-2018/
> 
> I found this as a very interesting way to describe the health of our planet. Not being political or scientific; just trying to be informative.


It's very scary, and there isn't a 2nd Earth to fall back on.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Beautiful dress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> All clean outs should be done with a friend.
> 
> #1 If you are not sure what to do with something friend may help with suggestions, like the "Hoarders"
> #2 If you really don't want to get rid of something loan it to your friend to use. When you need it back she will be
> ...


 :sm23: My neighbor and I already do #2. lol Took me 2 yrs though, to get back my wheelbarrow and she's got it again now. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can be the slapping warriors just as easily as we become the prayer warriors. We're multi-talented that way!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We do, and wicked left hook when needed. Crochet of course lol!


Lol! Of course!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the soap gwen - like the design. the bags are very cute and a nice idea to give them to the homeless. one of my great aunts crocheted a bag and put soap in it and gave it to me. the idea was to just make it wet and them scrub the body. i loved it but it eventually wore out. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Need to go pay the bills but thought I'd catch up here first and post a picture of the soap I just unmolded. I used both peppermint and spearmint essential oils to the soap batter and the room smells so good. After shaping the balls by hand I went and washed my hands and I have to say this cp recipe I concocted is wonderful; lots of bubbles. Hoping it cures out to a nice hard, hard soap which it should since I used mostly raw oils that have that characteristics. Also, here are a couple of crocheted soap bags I've done to put soap into and give to the homeless.
> 
> I told my one knitting/crochet group about the afghans we shared in making a few years ago and gave at one of the KAPs. They loved the idea so the group yesterday selected an afghan pattern and we are all crocheting squares and will assemble to do a raffle for at the Fall/Christmas craft sale. We will donate the $$ from the raffle to the center. I picked up the yarn for the group to use yesterday.
> 
> Well the darn bills won't pay themselves so I better hurry and catch up then get off here. TTYL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just awful. I'm glad you were able to get hm back & make him think before he acted but a terrible thing for a small child to endure.


My brother was only 18 months older, but I thought that I would be dead before my mother would come home and it would at least stop. DM would then ask me what I did to provoke him and everything was my fault.
When he went into the Army he stopped pounding me and became protective. That did not end the damage he had already caused. I am way claustrophobic as I was always pinned and he would pound my shoulders. He told me later he had already decided when he left to never come home again. I can't even lift my arms which I expect is partially from that. He doesn't remember any of it. My mother agreed once that I was right and he still didn't remember.
Mother is dead 12 years and freedom for me. He had more than we did so he helped out the parents, thankfully.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> It depends on the EO that I use. I don't think they last any longer than a good quality soap you'd purchase at a grocery store but never really thought about it. Some EOs don't last too long such as citric scents (orange, lemon, grapefruit...) Additionally those same EOs you don't want to use heavily in body butters because they will increase photosensitivity. I'm teaching the body butter and lip balm class Monday evening.


May we get a tutorial also???
You are all such a nice and tender hearted people, though different.
Lets hope we can keep things that way w/o nasty interlopers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I like your Fathers saying ????its very true but for some reason people will keep arguing with this individual , I definitely think she has mental health issues


I don't argue well. If someone starts with me I ignore them and the post it is in. I come here for stress relief and caring people. I have enough stress in my life.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Yes, you are not a victim. I admire your courage. My youngest daughter was molested by her cousin. She too is not a victim and has chosen to move on. Like you she figures it's up to him to ask God for forgiveness, nor has she spoken to him in years....but he is still running from his sins as he's been in and out of drug and alcohol rehab for the last 10 or so years. But my daughter is a strong courageous lovely young lady. I'm very proud of her. I still struggle with my inability to have protected her. As her mom it's hard for me....although we were just wondering how safe this forum is I'm thankful for the anonymity of it. I've never told anyone of the abuse and it helps to "out" it. Thank you for being so kind


Yes, I think most of us have been molested or abused to different degrees. I also think that it is good to out it and get the roots eradicated. I even had a stalker at one point. He gave me the creeps. I told him I was happily married.
He stopped stalking finally when he died of a heart attack before old age. I had no feelings except relief. Didn't even feel sorry for his wife or family. It was what it was.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing a clean out of the basement. We've had boxes down their since we moved here that we never got to. If anything ever happened to us, well someday it will, I don't want my family having years of accumulation to go through. Trying not to keep much but did pull out my yearbook and a scrapbook from childhood. It feels so good. I want to do one box after each one is finished but DH decided one box a week. I laughed yesterday when I asked for another box and he said we agreed on one a week. I said you agreed on one a week, not me. The least I want is one a day and really more than that or we will never get done, but one a day is my compromise. It feels so good to be working on it. A deep clean feels good be it the daily use part of the house or the darker basement. Bravo and glad you had some time away from the stress on the job.


That is a thoughtful thing to do for your family. I wish you the best with that project. Be thoughtful of Bill's suggestion of limiting how much you do and how quickly so you don't hurt yourself. I have been enjoying seeing you on here more frequently. I don't like to see you hurting. You are a wonderful lady and I enjoy your adventures.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry that you have to go for a funeral, but good that you'll be able to do some sightseeing.
> The weekend sounds like you'll have a fun time.


We are glad we came. This was for the mother of our adoptive RV mom. They were very surprised to see us. Their granddaughter was so surprised and happy to see us she almost ran her grandfather over to get to me for a huge hug! They were all pleased to see us.

We stopped in Frankenmuth at Bronner's Christmas World and did some shopping. We are in Saginaw for the night. Went to Denny's for supper and we are stuffed. In watching TV now. Looks like a storm has gone around us. There is a huge beautiful rainbow. It goes from purple all the way to red.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> A warning to any of you who may reply to posts from user GlenGirl. I had some verbal ping pong with her and in retaliation she has posted my personal information, full name address and phone number., then proceeded to dig up photos I have posted on here, and actively resort to ''diagnosing me as an alcoholic, dementia sufferer, and then tell me how terrible my hairdo is! Not nice or accurate in any way shape or form.
> Hopefully with the responses from others she has treated similarly something will be done to remove her. Admin has been notified.
> She does not scare me, and I am half a world away but this just goes to show that cyber bullying is a very real threat.


What a nasty piece of work! Some people need to get a life and leave others alone.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> Monday was a very busy day of cleaning, sorting, purging of things we don't need anymore as well as chores that normally need to get done. I hadn't done laundry in two weeks so there was plenty of that to be done. Matthew gave me all of his t-shirts that were too small and I went through my husband's shirts as well to donate to our church to have diapers made from them. We also sorted through the dreaded lids and containers to decide what we want to keep and what to donate to someone else who also makes meals for families. I decided to sign up to take a meal to another family this Saturday. It needs to be gluten free so I will make pizza casserole with gluten free noodles as well as take some fresh fruits and vegetables. This family doesn't really know me and I don't know them but I will help. They just had a baby so that will be fun for me.


I don't know any of the people very well that I sign up to take meals to.
You might not be surprised to know that it is mostly the same people that minister to people with meals.
I was surprised as I am in a different community. I guess they are all the same. When DH or I are laid up it is sometimes the sme people that bring meals that I sent too. Everyone has their own time of need. Community! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Very pretty squishy mail!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are glad we came. This was for the mother of our adoptive RV mom. They were very surprised to see us. Their granddaughter was so surprised and happy to see us she almost ran her grandfather over to get to me for a huge hug! They were all pleased to see us.
> 
> We stopped in Frankenmuth at Bronner's Christmas World and did some shopping. We are in Saginaw for the night. Went to Denny's for supper and we are stuffed. In watching TV now. Looks like a storm has gone around us. There is a huge beautiful rainbow. It goes from purple all the way to red.


It's great that you received such a great welcome when you got there. 
I love Christmas shops, there is one on Kemah Boardwalk in Texas, or was anyway, and it was amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful as usual Sonja --- sam



Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> She only started doing that during the horrible time, she's slipped a few times and called her mom lately, so I don't think it will be real long before she's doing it all the time again.
> Christopher tried that when he was little, I stopped answering him since he was ignoring me when I told him I was mom to him, not Kaye Jo, so he told Marla that Kaye Jo wouldn't answer him, she told him he wasn't using the proper form of address, so that pretty much ended that, lol, he went back to using mom.


My DH had to call his "Mother" . Near the end we called her Mimi & last name for GM. At the very end we had to call her Jo (Josephine) she did not count us (myself & our 3 kids) as family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just popped in to facebook and saw something very interesting. Has anyone seen work done by Farzana Syed? She uses a strainer to make paintings. She starts with one colour and continues to add additional colours. She continues to turn the strainer and as the paint comes out ,the patterns are fantastic.


I saw that on Facebook also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't know any of the people very well that I sign up to take meals to.
> You might not be surprised to know that it is mostly the same people that minister to people with meals.
> I was surprised as I am in a different community. I guess they are all the same. When DH or I are laid up it is sometimes the sme people that bring meals that I sent too. Everyone has their own time of need. Community! :sm02:


It is truly a limited number of people who do the meals. I could have signed up for tomorrow but I don't want to rush around to get it done and I have an appointment after work so it would not have been the best time for me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> We won't let it, we at the tea table don't tolerate that type of behavior, and we carry pointy sticks.


Please don't threaten me with your pointy sticks. . . I have my own. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Yes, I think most of us have been molested or abused to different degrees. I also think that it is good to out it and get the roots eradicated. I even had a stalker at one point. He gave me the creeps. I told him I was happily married.
> He stopped stalking finally when he died of a heart attack before old age. I had no feelings except relief. Didn't even feel sorry for his wife or family. It was what it was.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw that on Facebook also.


I just took a look and wow what a fantastic creative thing to do. Love it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> May we get a tutorial also???
> You are all such a nice and tender hearted people, though different.
> Lets hope we can keep things that way w/o nasty interlopers.


We don't want that behavior in the tea party. You could do the same as others and put these people into ignore status.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. They are pretty new, I got them at the end of last year.


Did you have trouble with them the first few months, or is this fairly new?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: My neighbor and I already do #2. lol Took me 2 yrs though, to get back my wheelbarrow and she's got it again now. :sm16: :sm23:


Why not let her store it as long as she knows it is yours. . . . more room for yarn bins.
I have also heard that "possession is 9/10ths of the law".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was interesting - thanks for sharing jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> https://qz.com/1345205/humans-have-depleted-the-earths-natural-resources-with-five-months-still-to-go-in-2018/
> 
> I found this as a very interesting way to describe the health of our planet. Not being political or scientific; just trying to be informative.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It does feel good to get it all done, I managed to get the closet pretty much cleared out, just need to do some organization now, and I got the area where the cats have their stuff all cleaned up and out.
> Hopefully you will have a good snuggle with the baby, good way to get to know them better too.


You get a lot done in a day as well. I know it feels good to get those projects done. I have a lot more to get done but I am determined.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear that Darowil. Was it girls your age? DH just shared with me that he was beaten up when he was 12 years old by a bully he didn't even know. He was punched hard in the stomach and knocked over two separate times for no reason, just because he could. DH never told anyone but remained angry with himself that he didn't fight back. Of course he was much smaller and not inclined to fight.
> 
> My bully was my uncle, well not quite bullying but molestation.


Girls and boys my age and my siblings. Get on fine with siblings now though. School was through until I changed schools at almost 17- enjoyed those last 2 years of school. It was interesting that during my last year at the previous school I had thought if I was at a different school where they didn't know me I would be OK and so it turned out.

Molestation is a form of bullying- but an extreme one. And it can have such a negative impact on a person for so long and some never get over it. Wonder what makes them think they have the right?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One of the reasons I stay away from the attic or any posts that turn argumentive / nasty
> She had her KP account disabled when she was Amyknits , and keeps turning up under other names I don't go near any of her posts , she has done the same to several other Kpers too ,


How do you know it's the same person? Not doubting you, just wondering how.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm02: 
I vowed to not participate in anger, Hatred and Bitterness.
I have always known that the God of the Bible is my heavenly father.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> We don't want that behavior in the tea party. You could do the same as others and put these people into ignore status.


I was asking for a tutorial on how to make the creams, lip gloss etc. with EOs.
Not a tutorial on Anger Bitterness or Hatred.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Please don't threaten me with your pointy sticks. . . I have my own. lol


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Point taken, Mary- I will get into town as soon as I can organise things.


Are you diabetic? If I remember correctly, you are. There might be a drastic change in your blood sugar, which isn't good. That was how my uncle discovered he was diabetic.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Stump grinder came back today with a chain saw so he would not have so much to grind. The inside of stump was rotten, so a half slab on it's side, makes a wonderful fairy house or creature house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear that Darowil. Was it girls your age? DH just shared with me that he was beaten up when he was 12 years old by a bully he didn't even know. He was punched hard in the stomach and knocked over two separate times for no reason, just because he could. DH never told anyone but remained angry with himself that he didn't fight back. Of course he was much smaller and not inclined to fight.
> 
> My bully was my uncle, well not quite bullying but molestation.


 :sm14:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon. EDIT: WEATHER update....tornado warning for our county now lifted; no damage in our county & city; just expecting thunderstorms now. Thank God!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is caked like hard candy into all the steam vents so I'm afraid there's no salvaging it


And somehow I don't think any warranty will cover it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH got almost 1/2 the hay baled yesterday but we got up to rain this morning????im beginning to think haying will never get done this year.
> I'm hoping it's just a small shower as I want to get to the garden & pick a box of stuff for my friend, she's been away for 3 months & has no garden this year. Her ex has now vacated their home & she's back so a group of friends is going over later to welcome her home & Make a plan for a work bee to get her yard back in shape. It was always perfect & has been let go while she's away.
> I've got bills to pay too so better get off here & get something done


That's a great idea! I'm sure your friend will appreciate whatever all of you can do to help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon.


Very scarey. Stay Safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> these are all beautiful, and I see they are all specially dyed for you! Wow!


Yes- the order took about 5 weeks to come but as she seems to dye a lot once you order not complaining. And it does make it extra special the added label. Don't know if she keeps any stock on hand or just dyes when requested. As I know what one is going to be that will be the first one I do. But have a couple of things that I need to finish first. And of course many I should.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon.


Keeping fingers crossed and praying that it falls apart or just hits open fields where there are no people or anything much to damage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> An unusual name for someone who produces such beautiful yarn. I am drooling.


Isn't it? I suspect there may be a story behind it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Took me a minute, with the topic just beforehand, to realize that it was the handdyer for the yarn you recieved. lol
> I fell in love with her yarns after you posted the information originally after you ordered, but I'm not going to order, I'm not going to order, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not. lolol If I say it enough, maybe I'll adhere to it.
> I did just donate 2 skeins of sock yarn to SKA to be used for prizes, so that's a little destashing. :sm04:


As I've said before we do enable well don't we? But I won't say anything more to encourage you to order. After all I'm trying to do the same and destash.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It definitely isn't safe. I think that anything with a huge positive comes with a built in huge negative. Sadly that's what the internet is....a huge positive and we also see the huge negative. I heard that any time a child gets on the internet there are over 750,000 pedophiles lurking around to trick a young person into developing a relationship with them.


It's that safety aspect that stops some of us posting pictures of our grandkids.
If someone wanted to they could find out a lot about me and the family from my posts- though I try to make sure I don't put a lot of personal info close together so that someone would really need to search to find out enough to cause problems (or follow the KTP which of course they could do with us never knowing). And if that determined they are likely to have other ways of finding it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Time to get organised and go and see Maryanne.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, praying you will be safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Ooo! Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so sick! I don't know if we hear about such things more or the Internet & TV gives these warped people more sick ideas.


Both


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yuck so horrid...but it seems nothing is safe these days....we just had a woman shot in our local grocery store. She and the shooter didnt know each other. She was hit in the head but miraculously is ok. The bullet will be surgically removed. Thank goodness his weapon jammed otherwise who knows what the outcome would have been.


 :sm06: hope she will be okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, you are not a victim. I admire your courage. My youngest daughter was molested by her cousin. She too is not a victim and has chosen to move on. Like you she figures it's up to him to ask God for forgiveness, nor has she spoken to him in years....but he is still running from his sins as he's been in and out of drug and alcohol rehab for the last 10 or so years. But my daughter is a strong courageous lovely young lady. I'm very proud of her. I still struggle with my inability to have protected her. As her mom it's hard for me....although we were just wondering how safe this forum is I'm thankful for the anonymity of it. I've never told anyone of the abuse and it helps to "out" it. Thank you for being so kind


Hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon.


Blessings and prayers. Stay safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How often do any of you let people know what you think politely??? I was so bored listening to thank you for your patience and how important I wasn't. I think I responded to the machine every time it was not Musac. The garden guy was laughing the whole time, saying "you tell them...." He held for the 1st 5 minutes before I took over.
> And wouldn't you know, the tree people came to take down 2 other sugar maples that the town damaged 2 years ago while fixing the side road and making my yard look like a paved parking spot as they dumped their leftover asphalt. It is a mess. They didn't even bother to tell me that they wanted to take down my sugar maples. I tapped them last year, not this. They owe me big time. But they won't take down the junk maple that is leaning.


I do try to be polite about things like that. And when I do get a bit heated, I do apologise to that person and let them know that I do know it's not their fault.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Blessings and prayers. Stay safe.


 I'm praying for your safety, Gwen, for home, family, pets and your peace of mind.

God keep you all safe in His loving arms.

Ohio Joy :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Stump grinder came back today with a chain saw so he would not have so much to grind. The inside of stump was rotten, so a half slab on it's side, makes a wonderful fairy house or creature house.

We then drove 2 hrs to pick up the youngest GS (3), then back again. He has been working on potty training for 2 or so weeks as I told him he could stay over if he was potty trained. Gramma can't deal w/ any more pull-ups.
So he is here on trial for 2 nights. Then mother comes with 2 brothers from boy scout camp on Friday. DS finishes his present job on Saturday and will join us to celebrate my and Eben's 9th birthday.

I am not sure what happens next as Mitsu is eating dinner. I told him he needs to eat all his dinner, then we all need to go to bed. His response was "I need to go home". I explained where everyone was and when they are coming. I'm not sure he understands that he doesn't live at Miss Lesley's anymore.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I do try to be polite about things like that. And when I do get a bit heated, I do apologise to that person and let them know that I do know it's not their fault.


The problem is the power Co just doubled and tripled rates for some people and are now being sued and investigated by the state. Now no employees or service is available in state. 11 workers left for entire state that has lots of storms.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that you received such a great welcome when you got there.
> I love Christmas shops, there is one on Kemah Boardwalk in Texas, or was anyway, and it was amazing.


We haven't seen her in about 2 years. She's a sweet girl, though tough. She said it's so great to be surprised by people she misses!

We enjoyed going through Bronner's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Please don't threaten me with your pointy sticks. . . I have my own. lol


 :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Yes- the order took about 5 weeks to come but as she seems to dye a lot once you order not complaining. And it does make it extra special the added label. Don't know if she keeps any stock on hand or just dyes when requested. As I know what one is going to be that will be the first one I do. But have a couple of things that I need to finish first. And of course many I should.


This is really special yarn to knit with. . . not just for stash?
Amazing to have yarns dyed for special projects that you have already in mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon. EDIT: WEATHER update....tornado warning for our county now lifted; no damage in our county & city; just expecting thunderstorms now. Thank God!


Prayers you all will be safe and no damages


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the way you taught your boys and how it was an honor to be called mom. My step daughter calls me by my first name but as her mom is living I understand that. My other girls call me mom.


pacer said:


> I was raised to call my mom by her 1st name. It bothered others but it was what I was used to. I made sure to teach my boys to call me mom as I think it is very special to be a mom. I am more of a mom to my boys than my mom was to her 6 children. One time my oldest called me by my 1st name and I told him that was my name but I prefer he call me my special name that is an honor for him to do so. So "Mom" I am and always will be to my boys.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The problem is the power Co just doubled and tripled rates for some people and are now being sued and investigated by the state. Now no employees or service is available in state. 11 workers left for entire state that has lots of storms.


That's too bad, for the public and for the employees.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She only started doing that during the horrible time, she's slipped a few times and called her mom lately, so I don't think it will be real long before she's doing it all the time again.
> Christopher tried that when he was little, I stopped answering him since he was ignoring me when I told him I was mom to him, not Kaye Jo, so he told Marla that Kaye Jo wouldn't answer him, she told him he wasn't using the proper form of address, so that pretty much ended that, lol, he went back to using mom.


 :sm24: So glad she is mending fences re her relationship with her mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

All caught up. Be safe Gwen. Hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....I remember those! Always wanted one too.


thewren said:


> they were called twirl-a-paint. --- sam


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

All caught up finally. I'm sure the three year old will keep me busy tomorrow. I definitely will need rest tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll post a very general one for making the body butters and lip balms. It will be tomorrow though. They are ridiculously simple as well as the lip balms. You most likely have the ingredient already.


Pearls Girls said:


> May we get a tutorial also???
> You are all such a nice and tender hearted people, though different.
> Lets hope we can keep things that way w/o nasty interlopers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did an "edit" but since some had already started to keep us in prayer I wanted to say all is now well. My county & city was spared completely but yes it was scary for awhile. Poor Hannah/DD was at her partner/BF's mother's home house sitting all by herself. I kept texting back and forth with her so she wouldn't feel so alone. So did her partner/BF. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. Getting up early to make a tuna casserole to take to the monthly potluck luncheon at the Winterville Center tomorrow. Love, hugs, and prayers to all here. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad all is well. My steps call me Joy, as their mom was living. She died of cancer this Spring. My kids call me mom, mamacta, moms!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you have trouble with them the first few months, or is this fairly new?


I have had trouble all along when I try to read.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you diabetic? If I remember correctly, you are. There might be a drastic change in your blood sugar, which isn't good. That was how my uncle discovered he was diabetic.


Only pre-diabetic. And I have it well controlled by diet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a thunderstorm right now, but not likely to generate tornadoes. Glad y'all are safe, Gwen.

I haven't knitted for days...kitten interference! The third time she pulled work off the needles, I put it in time out. Ahab seems to no longer be interested in it, luckily. Jane is a whole other story...! She's a hot mess. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I've said before we do enable well don't we? But I won't say anything more to encourage you to order. After all I'm trying to do the same and destash.


Lol! That's okay, pat it a time or two for me too, please. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Time to get organised and go and see Maryanne.


How is Maryanne doing, I hope that she's doing better than she was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Stump grinder came back today with a chain saw so he would not have so much to grind. The inside of stump was rotten, so a half slab on it's side, makes a wonderful fairy house or creature house.
> 
> We then drove 2 hrs to pick up the youngest GS (3), then back again. He has been working on potty training for 2 or so weeks as I told him he could stay over if he was potty trained. Gramma can't deal w/ any more pull-ups.
> So he is here on trial for 2 nights. Then mother comes with 2 brothers from boy scout camp on Friday. DS finishes his present job on Saturday and will join us to celebrate my and Eben's 9th birthday.
> ...


He is certainly going to keep things interesting for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We haven't seen her in about 2 years. She's a sweet girl, though tough. She said it's so great to be surprised by people she misses!
> 
> We enjoyed going through Bronner's.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm24: So glad she is mending fences re her relationship with her mom.


 :sm24:

She made a comment about how much she loves and missed her room, I think that's code for how much she loves and missed her relationship with mom and sisters. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did an "edit" but since some had already started to keep us in prayer I wanted to say all is now well. My county & city was spared completely but yes it was scary for awhile. Poor Hannah/DD was at her partner/BF's mother's home house sitting all by herself. I kept texting back and forth with her so she wouldn't feel so alone. So did her partner/BF. Thank you all for your prayers.


Very glad that the Tornado warning is over and all is well for you all and Hannah.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a thunderstorm right now, but not likely to generate tornadoes. Glad y'all are safe, Gwen.
> 
> I haven't knitted for days...kitten interference! The third time she pulled work off the needles, I put it in time out. Ahab seems to no longer be interested in it, luckily. Jane is a whole other story...! She's a hot mess. LOL


Hopefully you'll get a decent amount of rain though. 
Lol, Oh Jane!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If it continues to infiltrate the Tea Party, I'll have to leave. This is not on my acceptable behavioral tolerance for PTSD. I was bullied all my life. Not going there with anyone, anywhere, any more.


I think if they are on the ignore list they can't post here but maybe Sam needs to put them on ignore since he usually is the one to start us off each week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are glad we came. This was for the mother of our adoptive RV mom. They were very surprised to see us. Their granddaughter was so surprised and happy to see us she almost ran her grandfather over to get to me for a huge hug! They were all pleased to see us.
> 
> We stopped in Frankenmuth at Bronner's Christmas World and did some shopping. We are in Saginaw for the night. Went to Denny's for supper and we are stuffed. In watching TV now. Looks like a storm has gone around us. There is a huge beautiful rainbow. It goes from purple all the way to red.


Sorry you've lost your friend.

Safe travels & have fun shopping


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon. EDIT: WEATHER update....tornado warning for our county now lifted; no damage in our county & city; just expecting thunderstorms now. Thank God!


I'm glad the warning is lifted, scary weather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And somehow I don't think any warranty will cover it!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's that safety aspect that stops some of us posting pictures of our grandkids.
> If someone wanted to they could find out a lot about me and the family from my posts- though I try to make sure I don't put a lot of personal info close together so that someone would really need to search to find out enough to cause problems (or follow the KTP which of course they could do with us never knowing). And if that determined they are likely to have other ways of finding it as well.


They must have much more time on their hands than I do to sift through posts for info on people. Just weird
Why such crap has to go on on a knitting website is beyond me????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year. 
I also did a bit of sewing.
We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn’t sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????

Well, I need some sleep, talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished another pair of socks, just needed a toe, so first pair finished for August finish up SIP(socks in progress) for SKA on Ravelry. Now to start the second sock of David's "Lord What Fools" and then White Walkers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year.
> I also did a bit of sewing.
> We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn't sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????
> 
> Well, I need some sleep, talk to you tomorrow


Goodness, poor woman, too bad about the tractor, hopefully the issue of getting bales to horses can be rectified fairly easily, whether or not she chooses to keep the horses Belgians are gorgeous, I had a Belgian Draft/Appaloosa cross in Kodiak and I loved her to death Xena was amazing, I got her unnamed at 13 months, had to go through a lot of names to find the right one, when I called that name out the first time, she raised her head and talked to me, so Xena she became. lol She was black with white ankles and a white kite on her forehead. Sadly, I don't think I even have any photos of her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I was raised to call my mom by her 1st name. It bothered others but it was what I was used to. I made sure to teach my boys to call me mom as I think it is very special to be a mom. I am more of a mom to my boys than my mom was to her 6 children. One time my oldest called me by my 1st name and I told him that was my name but I prefer he call me my special name that is an honor for him to do so. So "Mom" I am and always will be to my boys.


We taught are boys to call us mam and Dad by calling each other man and Dad in the home , only problem with that was that it took me a while to get husband to stop calling me mam????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think there is a right end of bullying really, bullies usually have very little in their lives of value, and I don't mean money or jewels, and have been bullied by others, whether family or in society, so feel the need to take it out on others at some point. They need to find something of worth within themselves and move on.
> Nothing ever makes it right or okay though.
> I was picked on by one girl in school, we became friends eventually, but only after I hit back, shocked her as she'd been picking on me for 8 yrs before I did that, she finally realized that quiet/non-reactive doesn't mean total doormat, and that I hit harder, and what I aim at. The only time I've ever hit anyone in retaliation.


In my case I was the child the whole class picked on rather than any one child bullying me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you know it's the same person? Not doubting you, just wondering how.


Pictures , same person / house in pictures ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! David said to back away from the yarn. :sm23: :sm23: Oh, my David, yours might have too, but I don't know about that. :sm23:


He would have just given me a look that says all sorts of things- silly, odd but accepting of his strange wife as well. Well the yarn may have also been thrown out the bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It depends on the EO that I use. I don't think they last any longer than a good quality soap you'd purchase at a grocery store but never really thought about it. Some EOs don't last too long such as citric scents (orange, lemon, grapefruit...) Additionally those same EOs you don't want to use heavily in body butters because they will increase photosensitivity. I'm teaching the body butter and lip balm class Monday evening.


Hope you have a nice fun time on Monday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is simply gorgeous.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, what a lovely dress! Wonderful knitting.
> Liz and Julie, thank you for ino on how to put someone on ignore list. I no longer go to KP to much nastiness.
> 
> Did housework, laundry, 20 min yoga and 30 min water jogging!


Thank you Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, you are not a victim. I admire your courage. My youngest daughter was molested by her cousin. She too is not a victim and has chosen to move on. Like you she figures it's up to him to ask God for forgiveness, nor has she spoken to him in years....but he is still running from his sins as he's been in and out of drug and alcohol rehab for the last 10 or so years. But my daughter is a strong courageous lovely young lady. I'm very proud of her. I still struggle with my inability to have protected her. As her mom it's hard for me....although we were just wondering how safe this forum is I'm thankful for the anonymity of it. I've never told anyone of the abuse and it helps to "out" it. Thank you for being so kind


It must be really hard as a Mum (maybe even worse for the father as especially older generations saw protecting their wife and children as the man's role) to find out that their child was abused. But then their are the mothers who know it is happening and do nothing to stop it- or even aid and abet the abuser. And of course most abuse occurs within the family. So totally opposed to how it was intended to be. But it's happened since the beginning of human life-not that it was considered acceptable then either.

So it would have taken a lot for you to work through it to- and alone as you have never spoken to anyone about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was raised to call my mom by her 1st name. It bothered others but it was what I was used to. I made sure to teach my boys to call me mom as I think it is very special to be a mom. I am more of a mom to my boys than my mom was to her 6 children. One time my oldest called me by my 1st name and I told him that was my name but I prefer he call me my special name that is an honor for him to do so. So "Mom" I am and always will be to my boys.


I'm Mum to my two. And it is so precious to hear Elizabeth running through the house calling Grandma, Grandma. For a short while longer she is the only one to call me that while plenty of people use my first name. She calls both Grandmas Grandma but when talking about me says Grandma Margaret.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful yarn margaret - i see no owl. --- sam


The yarn that looks so different to the others is called Tawny Owl. Brown speckled looking yarn. Thinking maybe socks for Mum with those cabled owls around the top.

I see you found it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://qz.com/1345205/humans-have-depleted-the-earths-natural-resources-with-five-months-still-to-go-in-2018/
> 
> I found this as a very interesting way to describe the health of our planet. Not being political or scientific; just trying to be informative.


Scary isn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Your usual high quality! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is beautiful!


Thank you Mary


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: The two kids are doing it hard, this Winter!


They are both much better today thank goodness. Gosh I am way behind about 30 pages so will speed read again to try and keep up. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well my squishy mail from the UK arrived today-I did want it yesterday so it was in last months yarn!
> If I count it as last month I still used up around 700 grams of yarn last month. I sold 700 and got the 700 today which was ordered before my yarn diet. So very pleased with last months effort. So if I can use up 700 again this month I will finish even which will be fine.
> The Tawny Owl looks totally different- but it is for Mum who loves anything to do with owls. SO got it for her- but she said it hadn't got cold enough to wear the cowl I gave her even after some very cold weather. Had thought a second one so need to rethink. Maybe socks again. 2 of the others are the same, one for my SIL- they lived in Strathalbyn (here not Scotland) and the colour was prompted by a photo of a sunrise from there so thought it would be a nice memory for her. That will be a cowl- my brother said she had been admiring them on a recent trip away and she spends a lot of time outside with her horses.


Gorgeous colours! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You are a victor, and you have the better life too. :sm24:


RE Daralene..... Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Very precious as always Sonja. Its lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did an "edit" but since some had already started to keep us in prayer I wanted to say all is now well. My county & city was spared completely but yes it was scary for awhile. Poor Hannah/DD was at her partner/BF's mother's home house sitting all by herself. I kept texting back and forth with her so she wouldn't feel so alone. So did her partner/BF. Thank you all for your prayers.


Good to hear that all are safe Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished another pair of socks, just needed a toe, so first pair finished for August finish up SIP(socks in progress) for SKA on Ravelry. Now to start the second sock of David's "Lord What Fools" and then White Walkers.


Lovely coloured socks Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are both much better today thank goodness. Gosh I am way behind about 30 pages so will speed read again to try and keep up. :sm11:


Good to hear that they are both a lot better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> This is really special yarn to knit with. . . not just for stash?
> Amazing to have yarns dyed for special projects that you have already in mind.


A bit of both. Some of them will go into stash but others have definite plans. Sitting here with them wishing I could start them- but refraining until I get the ones I need to finish at least.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> All caught up finally. I'm sure the three year old will keep me busy tomorrow. I definitely will need rest tonight.


I'm sure he will indeed- wonderful I'm sure but constant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How is Maryanne doing, I hope that she's doing better than she was a few weeks ago.


She seems to be doing OK at the moment. In fact she is off to see her Aunt next week (David's sister). On the Sunshine Coast in Queensland up near Heather in fact. Going for a week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if they are on the ignore list they can't post here but maybe Sam needs to put them on ignore since he usually is the one to start us off each week


Correct. Unless Sam does so they can still post here if He has started it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If it continues to infiltrate the Tea Party, I'll have to leave. This is not on my acceptable behavioral tolerance for PTSD. I was bullied all my life. Not going there with anyone, anywhere, any more.


If everyone puts them on their ignore list they can't post here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished another pair of socks, just needed a toe, so first pair finished for August finish up SIP(socks in progress) for SKA on Ravelry. Now to start the second sock of David's "Lord What Fools" and then White Walkers.


I should give myself a finish SIP month! Don't know that I would finish them with a month. But would make a good impact and be nice to get some of them out of the way.
The socks are a nice delicate colour (especially compared to most of those I got yesterday!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year.
> I also did a bit of sewing.
> We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn't sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????
> 
> Well, I need some sleep, talk to you tomorrow


Tough time for her- I'm sure the help from various locals will be a big help. Does she have much land to care for?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon. EDIT: WEATHER update....tornado warning for our county now lifted; no damage in our county & city; just expecting thunderstorms now. Thank God!


Gee Wizz that would have been very frightening! Glad the warning was cancelled and all is ok. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, Al's dad died when he was 6. His brothers were 12 and 16. So he was raised by a single mom with low income. Still, if i won Publishers Clearing House id buy a house for me! There are 2 for sale on my street. Haha.


Bravo to single mothers. It sounds like she did a good job. 
Two houses for sale on your street...wow that could work...now to win the lottery. In Vienna our friend has his apartment and then he has his studio, which is where we stay when we visit him. It works great. He has his Bosendorfer piano there, desk, drum set, and all his music, records and books. Your DH could have your house for all his stuff and you can visit from down the street. Sounds good to me. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Photos are always the hardest to part with! :sm16: :sm09:


Guess I didn't part with any except for a few that I didn't know the people. Must be inherited photos. Think I'm going to have to buy new scrapbooks as these all smell so strongly of damp basement smell and get some plastic containers with lids to keep them in. Maybe when I'm transferring photos I will be able to let go of some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Monday was a very busy day of cleaning, sorting, purging of things we don't need anymore as well as chores that normally need to get done. I hadn't done laundry in two weeks so there was plenty of that to be done. Matthew gave me all of his t-shirts that were too small and I went through my husband's shirts as well to donate to our church to have diapers made from them. We also sorted through the dreaded lids and containers to decide what we want to keep and what to donate to someone else who also makes meals for families. I decided to sign up to take a meal to another family this Saturday. It needs to be gluten free so I will make pizza casserole with gluten free noodles as well as take some fresh fruits and vegetables. This family doesn't really know me and I don't know them but I will help. They just had a baby so that will be fun for me.


No matter how busy you are, you always find time to help others. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Great idea whether it is one a day or one a week. It would get done sometime that way if you do not skip a week. One week is about what it takes me to load another box. lol


 :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is done by soaking the log and beating the wood while wet. The growth rings separate as the log is being beat. The rings are then sliced in to widths for baskets. I did all parts in a class I took from someone.


Isn't that amazing. She mentioned that Black Ash was the only tree that did that. My goodness, you have done some wonderful things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://qz.com/1345205/humans-have-depleted-the-earths-natural-resources-with-five-months-still-to-go-in-2018/
> 
> I found this as a very interesting way to describe the health of our planet. Not being political or scientific; just trying to be informative.


Good and informative article.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can be the slapping warriors just as easily as we become the prayer warriors. We're multi-talented that way!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> My brother was only 18 months older, but I thought that I would be dead before my mother would come home and it would at least stop. DM would then ask me what I did to provoke him and everything was my fault.
> When he went into the Army he stopped pounding me and became protective. That did not end the damage he had already caused. I am way claustrophobic as I was always pinned and he would pound my shoulders. He told me later he had already decided when he left to never come home again. I can't even lift my arms which I expect is partially from that. He doesn't remember any of it. My mother agreed once that I was right and he still didn't remember.
> Mother is dead 12 years and freedom for me. He had more than we did so he helped out the parents, thankfully.


How awful that he did physical damage, let alone the mental effect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Yes, I think most of us have been molested or abused to different degrees. I also think that it is good to out it and get the roots eradicated. I even had a stalker at one point. He gave me the creeps. I told him I was happily married.
> He stopped stalking finally when he died of a heart attack before old age. I had no feelings except relief. Didn't even feel sorry for his wife or family. It was what it was.


That is awful. I heard recently that stalking only ended when the stalker was dead.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> That is a thoughtful thing to do for your family. I wish you the best with that project. Be thoughtful of Bill's suggestion of limiting how much you do and how quickly so you don't hurt yourself. I have been enjoying seeing you on here more frequently. I don't like to see you hurting. You are a wonderful lady and I enjoy your adventures.


Awwww, thank you. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well looks like Fan isn't the only one to be attacked (haven't seen the orginal postings but no desire to do so- and likely can't now as looks like one of the one I have now ignored). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556861-1.html
The fall is over a month ago now and she is recovering well.
For the newbies Shirley has been a regular poster here in the past- and the lady responsible for the workshops here on KP.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On a much nicer note here is my latest little dress


Very pretty!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Girls and boys my age and my siblings. Get on fine with siblings now though. School was through until I changed schools at almost 17- enjoyed those last 2 years of school. It was interesting that during my last year at the previous school I had thought if I was at a different school where they didn't know me I would be OK and so it turned out.
> 
> Molestation is a form of bullying- but an extreme one. And it can have such a negative impact on a person for so long and some never get over it. Wonder what makes them think they have the right?


So glad the last 2 years were good. Sorry siblings were in on it too. I'm reading an autobiography where the man had just the opposite experience. He was totally accepted at his school till they moved and then his life was hell.

Yes, it always affects one for sure. I am paranoid about walking alone and often don't go out of the house for long periods. I wouldn't say agoraphobic but right on the borderline as I do force myself to get out. This started in my 30's and one would never know it if I didn't tell them. I'm fine once I'm out, it's just doing it. I have to really watch my paranoia about this type of thing with my grandchildren. I would not let them do camps or have a mentor, so it is really difficult for me to watch and suffer and not interfere. Traveling is something I always wanted to do but there is a great deal of fear I have had to overcome. The good news is that I still do things and break out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon. EDIT: WEATHER update....tornado warning for our county now lifted; no damage in our county & city; just expecting thunderstorms now. Thank God!


Thankful you are safe and glad you have a safe area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Time to get organised and go and see Maryanne.


How is Maryanne doing?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I do try to be polite about things like that. And when I do get a bit heated, I do apologise to that person and let them know that I do know it's not their fault.


Yesterday I let the young lady know that I was upset that my order for parts was backordered for 2 weeks but I told her that I really appreciated her helping me and was not upset with her but with the company for not saying they did not have it in stock. I could have had DH buy it at the local store instead of waiting all this time. But I didn't take it out on her and thanked her for the information and help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well looks like Fan isn't the only one to be attacked (haven't seen the orginal postings but no desire to do so- and likely can't now as looks like one of the one I have now ignored). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556861-1.html


Fan is one of the latest in a long line of Kpers to be attacked by this Kper, quite a few others have been constantly attacked by her too , the trouble is Kpers put her on their ignore lists then start topics to talk about her and she starts topics to talk about them it's an on going saga 
What is the point of putting a person on your ignore list if you are then going to post a whole lot of posts about her


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We don't want that behavior in the tea party. You could do the same as others and put these people into ignore status.


I see glengirl has been into the Tea Party because she been reading our posts. If we all put her and the others on ignore, they'll be able to read but won't be able to post anything to us. It's getting to the point where they can only post to each other (about 4 or 5 of them).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you know it's the same person? Not doubting you, just wondering how.


I agree with Sonja. That person has posted the same avatar and used some of the same photos each time she comes in as a new poster. It really isn't difficult to recognize her through her comments.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep us in prayers....we are in a tornado warning and I'm headed to our safe area of the house. Will post again soon. EDIT: WEATHER update....tornado warning for our county now lifted; no damage in our county & city; just expecting thunderstorms now. Thank God!


I'm glad that you didn't get the tornado. All the world seems to be having a crisis with weather these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it? I suspect there may be a story behind it


When you order again ( :sm09: :sm09: ), maybe you could ask her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fan is one of the latest in a long line of Kpers to be attacked by this Kper, quite a few others have been constantly attacked by her too , the trouble is Kpers put her on their ignore lists then start topics to talk about her and she starts topics to talk about them it's an on going saga
> What is the point of putting a person on your ignore list if you are then going to post a whole lot of posts about her


I only posted this because Shirley was a frequent poster here at one time so many of us know her well-not simply becuase of the attacks. I for one hadn't realised that she had had the fall.

I have deliberately not commented on Fans experience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year.
> I also did a bit of sewing.
> We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn't sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????
> 
> Well, I need some sleep, talk to you tomorrow


Will she be able to get another tractor to move the bales? I'm sure it will be difficult otherwise. It was very good of you to go and help her out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> When you order again ( :sm09: :sm09: ), maybe you could ask her.


Well I can't again until next July at the earliest because of my yarn diet. In the meantime I will drool as she posts new yarns on Facebook.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I only posted this because Shirley was a frequent poster here at one time so many of us know her well-not simply becuase of the attacks. I for one hadn't realised that she had had the fall.
> 
> I have deliberately not commented on Fans experience.


Oops don't think my post came out the way I meant it too Margaret, I understood your post and why you posted , it s all the new topics started over on main just concerning that person that I was talking about , still not explaining very well so I'll stop now ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops don't think my post came out the way I meant it too , I understood your post Margaret and why you posted , it s all the new topics started over on main that I was talking about , still not explaining very well so I'll stop now ????


I thought that was what you meant- but realised that you may not have known Shirley and likely missed my edit explaining that she had once visited us.
I do agree- it was the same with no digest etc for a while. At first reasonable but after a while it gets ridiculous as the same thing is said. And the ones knocking others tend to be as horrid as the ones who do the first attacking. I just skip them when I see them. I don't see many- might be becuase I only go through the digest and rarely look at New Topics. No idea how they decide which topics to post.

Interesting as well that when I access the digest through the latest digest button and then through my emails there will always be few extra ones and some missing. So not the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fan is one of the latest in a long line of Kpers to be attacked by this Kper, quite a few others have been constantly attacked by her too , the trouble is Kpers put her on their ignore lists then start topics to talk about her and she starts topics to talk about them it's an on going saga
> What is the point of putting a person on your ignore list if you are then going to post a whole lot of posts about her


It's their feeble attempt to have some power; with bullies, it's all about power. The leader may very well be mentally ill, but the goon squad who follow her are complicit in the meanness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I only posted this because Shirley was a frequent poster here at one time so many of us know her well-not simply becuase of the attacks. I for one hadn't realised that she had had the fall.
> 
> I have deliberately not commented on Fans experience.


I remember Shirley having a fall some years ago and thought the instigator had dredged up something from the past. But, after reading through the posts, I see that I was wrong and that this was a recent fall. She's doing okay and almost healed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good to hear that all are safe Gwen


Great relief!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness she now is almost healed. I miss Shirley posting here. She is such a talented woman.

KayeJo love your socks. One of these days I want to order a pair from you. I know I can knit my own but suffer terribly from 2nd sock syndrome and besides your work is so lovely.


RookieRetiree said:


> I remember Shirley having a fall some years ago and thought the instigator had dredged up something from the past. But, after reading through the posts, I see that I was wrong and that this was a recent fall. She's doing okay and almost healed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must have much more time on their hands than I do to sift through posts for info on people. Just weird
> Why such crap has to go on on a knitting website is beyond me????????


Yeah I don't understand it either. What's the point?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And off to bed I go-to the sound of rain falling.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year.
> I also did a bit of sewing.
> We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn't sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????
> Nice you could help your friend out. Oh man I love Belgians! They are gorgeous. Hopefully she can figure out a way to keep and feed them! Especially since they're her pets.
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished another pair of socks, just needed a toe, so first pair finished for August finish up SIP(socks in progress) for SKA on Ravelry. Now to start the second sock of David's "Lord What Fools" and then White Walkers.


Wonderful socks...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> In my case I was the child the whole class picked on rather than any one child bullying me.


???? makes school a tough place to be when it shouldn't be.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll post a very general one for making the body butters and lip balms. It will be tomorrow though. They are ridiculously simple as well as the lip balms. You most likely have the ingredient already.


Sounds exciting. . .!
Thanks. M-E


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did an "edit" but since some had already started to keep us in prayer I wanted to say all is now well. My county & city was spared completely but yes it was scary for awhile. Poor Hannah/DD was at her partner/BF's mother's home house sitting all by herself. I kept texting back and forth with her so she wouldn't feel so alone. So did her partner/BF. Thank you all for your prayers.


A good use of the internet in panicky situations, so no one is alone.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm Mum to my two. And it is so precious to hear Elizabeth running through the house calling Grandma, Grandma. For a short while longer she is the only one to call me that while plenty of people use my first name. She calls both Grandmas Grandma but when talking about me says Grandma Margaret.


Love it! Love to hear my grands call me Nana! I'm mom to most of mine, although mama to my youngest son and dil and mum to 2 of my daughters. Some of the in laws have a hard time calling me mom which is fine as I will answer to my name as well, and their own mothers are living and they didn't grow up with the tradition of calling the in laws mom and dad like i did. not with my kids tho...They call me mom.....It's a priviledge and an honor.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> They are both much better today thank goodness. Gosh I am way behind about 30 pages so will speed read again to try and keep up. :sm11:


Oh good, I was thinking about them a bit earlier and wondering how they were doing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> She seems to be doing OK at the moment. In fact she is off to see her Aunt next week (David's sister). On the Sunshine Coast in Queensland up near Heather in fact. Going for a week.


Good to hear. Hope she has a great time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I didn't part with any except for a few that I didn't know the people. Must be inherited photos. Think I'm going to have to buy new scrapbooks as these all smell so strongly of damp basement smell and get some plastic containers with lids to keep them in. Maybe when I'm transferring photos I will be able to let go of some.


I think it will help when you start transferring them. I'm working on transferring photos and organizing them and find as the time wears on it's easier and easier to think well, what's the point of this one and dump it. Your children will thank you later....my dad is coming for an extended visit. I have a lot of old family photos from his side and also my moms side plus I have all my aunts photo albums....I'm going to go through things with him and have him identify people and hopefully give interesting information. Then I will compile it and hopefully get it all digitalized into a book. We'll see how it goes....this is probably my last chance as dads not getting any younger.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well looks like Fan isn't the only one to be attacked (haven't seen the orginal postings but no desire to do so- and likely can't now as looks like one of the one I have now ignored). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556861-1.html
> The fall is over a month ago now and she is recovering well.
> For the newbies Shirley has been a regular poster here in the past- and the lady responsible for the workshops here on KP.


Oh my goodness! How awful for her. I've followed some of her workshops. She's been around for a long time and is an amazing crafter and teacher. I'm glad she's recovering well. Falls are very dangerous to older folks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> In my case I was the child the whole class picked on rather than any one child bullying me.


That is so hard to even imagine. The "whole" class. Shame on all of them. You turned out amazing! Have you ever met any of them socially or just out and around?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I didn't part with any except for a few that I didn't know the people. Must be inherited photos. Think I'm going to have to buy new scrapbooks as these all smell so strongly of damp basement smell and get some plastic containers with lids to keep them in. Maybe when I'm transferring photos I will be able to let go of some.


I'm wondering about making a sachet of those drying crystals like in pill bottle. Put in box w/photo albums, would take away moisture and mildew as opposed to harming photos. Does anyone know it this would work???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It must be really hard as a Mum (maybe even worse for the father as especially older generations saw protecting their wife and children as the man's role) to find out that their child was abused. But then their are the mothers who know it is happening and do nothing to stop it- or even aid and abet the abuser. And of course most abuse occurs within the family. So totally opposed to how it was intended to be. But it's happened since the beginning of human life-not that it was considered acceptable then either.
> 
> So it would have taken a lot for you to work through it to- and alone as you have never spoken to anyone about it.


If my father have stayed around it probably would not have happened, but he didn't, so no protection or help throughout all my life from him. Yet still I am thankful everyday. Yes, even thankful for the bad things as they all led to us moving to the US eventually since Mom couldn't get a divorce in Canada with a missing father. If we hadn't moved here I never would have met DH or had this particular son and these grandchildren. For the fathers that do care I imagine it is a miracle that the abusers are still alive.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I should give myself a finish SIP month! Don't know that I would finish them with a month. But would make a good impact and be nice to get some of them out of the way.
> The socks are a nice delicate colour (especially compared to most of those I got yesterday!).


What is SIP ??? I don't know or can't remember. . . my disc is full today. . .LOL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> And off to bed I go-to the sound of rain falling.


Oh man, would love to hear the sound of rain! Another hot day in store for us, although cooler than it has been...well instead of 105 it should be in the upper 90's.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> If my father have stayed around it probably would not have happened, but he didn't, so no protection or help throughout all my life from him. Yet still I am thankful everyday. Yes, even thankful for the bad things as they all led to us moving to the US eventually since Mom couldn't get a divorce in Canada with a missing father. If we hadn't moved here I never would have met Bill or had this particular son and these grandchildren.


You are a wonderful encourager. Yes, even good can come out of bad situations. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not caught up yet but must get off and get dressed as we have to go get the DGC soon. I'll see if I can post a photo of my aunt's BIL. I called him my uncle and he's playing bagpipes with his two sons.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't that amazing. She mentioned that Black Ash was the only tree that did that. My goodness, you have done some wonderful things.


Thank you. I am always up for learning new things. (Life Time Learner)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you find me in this photo from grade school? I look a little different now.

HINT: I’m in the back. If you can enlarge the screen you might be able to see me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well looks like Fan isn't the only one to be attacked (haven't seen the orginal postings but no desire to do so- and likely can't now as looks like one of the one I have now ignored). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556861-1.html
> The fall is over a month ago now and she is recovering well.
> For the newbies Shirley has been a regular poster here in the past- and the lady responsible for the workshops here on KP.


I checked it out. . .how terrible. "Innocent until proven guilty." I probably would have agreed and made the tale better. "I tripped over the ghost in the haunted house I live in. . ." Some people are crazy. What difference does it make? 
My husband looked as bad or worse after he passed out in India in 2014 and hit the Marble floor with his head.
He broke all the bones in the R side of his face and the blood pooled (Just like yarn) and we dragged him home. He had pooling all over the side of his face and his whole jowls. He was also suffering from a concusion as we dragged him through customs. No one ever questioned if he had been in a fight.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness she now is almost healed. I miss Shirley posting here. She is such a talented woman.
> 
> KayeJo love your socks. One of these days I want to order a pair from you. I know I can knit my own but suffer terribly from 2nd sock syndrome and besides your work is so lovely.


If you suffer from some disease called "second sock syndrome", make the second sock 1st and there is NO 1st sock syndrome. . . LOL That is what I did. . . worked wonderfully well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm glad that you didn't get the tornado. All the world seems to be having a crisis with weather these days.


It seems like it for sure. I watched some earth and nature shows on PBS last night with GS. It appears that there has always been change on planet Earth. People moved with the flow. Now we can electronically follow in nano seconds everything that is happening, especially bad things.

You seldom hear about what a beautiful day it was in such n such place. It is not news. . . even though it may be new. We expect good. they come together. Ask most farmers.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Yeah I don't understand it either. What's the point?


15 minutes of Fame (or shame) ???????????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year.
> I also did a bit of sewing.
> We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn't sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????
> 
> Well, I need some sleep, talk to you tomorrow


Are the horses "heavy horses" as in Shires? There was something in the news here recently saying that they seem to be dying out as there were ever reducing numbers of foals being bred. One of the farmers in my home area is a real expert, and breeds his own. He has travelled all over the world both to accompany them on flights when he's sold them, and as a judge at breed shows.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished another pair of socks, just needed a toe, so first pair finished for August finish up SIP(socks in progress) for SKA on Ravelry. Now to start the second sock of David's "Lord What Fools" and then White Walkers.


What jolly looking socks, and amazing names!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I didn't part with any except for a few that I didn't know the people. Must be inherited photos. Think I'm going to have to buy new scrapbooks as these all smell so strongly of damp basement smell and get some plastic containers with lids to keep them in. Maybe when I'm transferring photos I will be able to let go of some.


As someone else suggested, it might be worth making an online album by photographing them all - if you have time and enough web storage.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

How awful. I had no idea all this was going on, and only occasionally check on Shirley’s posts. If you see this Shirley, I do hope you are starting to heal from the fall, and the totally unwarranted nastiness. Love and hugs, Lin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm Mum to my two. And it is so precious to hear Elizabeth running through the house calling Grandma, Grandma. For a short while longer she is the only one to call me that while plenty of people use my first name. She calls both Grandmas Grandma but when talking about me says Grandma Margaret.


We have always been called mom & dad. The GKs call us grandma & grandpa & the other set of grandparents nana & poppa


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tough time for her- I'm sure the help from various locals will be a big help. Does she have much land to care for?


Just some pasture that will be easily rented out if she doesn't keep the horses around to eat it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> No matter how busy you are, you always find time to help others. :sm24:


So, true, Mary is really earning her wings


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I think it will help when you start transferring them. I'm working on transferring photos and organizing them and find as the time wears on it's easier and easier to think well, what's the point of this one and dump it. Your children will thank you later....my dad is coming for an extended visit. I have a lot of old family photos from his side and also my moms side plus I have all my aunts photo albums....I'm going to go through things with him and have him identify people and hopefully give interesting information. Then I will compile it and hopefully get it all digitalized into a book. We'll see how it goes....this is probably my last chance as dads not getting any younger.


Great idea!
Kids tried to get GP to talk but refused to answer questions. After they were gone the info leaked out of the wood work. What a shame that they could not admit mistakes and help a younger generation to learn from their mistake. It was the same things that my BF's GP talked about when we were teenagers. Strange happenings they really all knew each other unbeknown to us. The ones that shared used it as a warning. Those that didn't share, died in their shame for never accepting their wrongs or repenting, and actually telling lies to cover their past.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well looks like Fan isn't the only one to be attacked (haven't seen the orginal postings but no desire to do so- and likely can't now as looks like one of the one I have now ignored). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556861-1.html
> The fall is over a month ago now and she is recovering well.
> For the newbies Shirley has been a regular poster here in the past- and the lady responsible for the workshops here on KP.


More insanity! Why would anyone do that? Poor Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember Shirley having a fall some years ago and thought the instigator had dredged up something from the past. But, after reading through the posts, I see that I was wrong and that this was a recent fall. She's doing okay and almost healed.


I think she was having some health issues that make her more unstable on her feet. Sad to hear she's had another fall, I had thought it was a photo of the fall a while ago too


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> If you suffer from some disease called "second sock syndrome", make the second sock 1st and there is NO 1st sock syndrome. . . LOL That is what I did. . . worked wonderfully well.


That's clever, but what about 'a second sock by any other name' to misquote Shakespeare? :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love it! Love to hear my grands call me Nana! I'm mom to most of mine, although mama to my youngest son and dil and mum to 2 of my daughters. Some of the in laws have a hard time calling me mom which is fine as I will answer to my name as well, and their own mothers are living and they didn't grow up with the tradition of calling the in laws mom and dad like i did. not with my kids tho...They call me mom.....It's a priviledge and an honor.


I never called my inlaws mom & dad - most here don't & my DIL just calls me by my name


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Are the horses "heavy horses" as in Shires? There was something in the news here recently saying that they seem to be dying out as there were ever reducing numbers of foals being bred. One of the farmers in my home area is a real expert, and breeds his own. He has travelled all over the world both to accompany them on flights when he's sold them, and as a judge at breed shows.


There has been a wonderful little show on tv on the mornings about different parts of english country life following a set of 3 different people each time and ranging from 3 selling at farmer's markets to 3 showing pigs , cattle , etc at regional country shows, there was one last week on shire horses , was really pleased when the young girls horse beat the 2 older people s horses to go into the National show. The funny part was The head judge was a older gentleman from Texas and shock horror he didn't do things the English way ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think it will help when you start transferring them. I'm working on transferring photos and organizing them and find as the time wears on it's easier and easier to think well, what's the point of this one and dump it. Your children will thank you later....my dad is coming for an extended visit. I have a lot of old family photos from his side and also my moms side plus I have all my aunts photo albums....I'm going to go through things with him and have him identify people and hopefully give interesting information. Then I will compile it and hopefully get it all digitalized into a book. We'll see how it goes....this is probably my last chance as dads not getting any younger.


My mom had a bunch of old photos that she didn't know so when she got sick, I went through the albums with her & put names on everyone she knew. I like the idea of making a digital album but being technically challenged I will probably never do it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm wondering about making a sachet of those drying crystals like in pill bottle. Put in box w/photo albums, would take away moisture and mildew as opposed to harming photos. Does anyone know it this would work???


I think it might work if put in before the mildew starts but I don't know if it will work after. I used to get lots of those desiccant things at work & collected a huge bunch that DH keeps in his gun safe to prevent any moisture getting in there

We never have water in our basement but in summer the furnace doesn't run so the air sometimes gets "musty" I saw this "thing" at Bed Bath & Beyond, a plastic can about 6 inches diameter & maybe 5 inches tall, you peel the top film off it & it absorbs odors. It's probably just baking soda or something but I do think it works.
I looked in their site, can't find exactly what I have but this is close

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/store/product/smells-begone-reg-2-pack-fresh-cotton-odor-neutralizing-gel-beads/3273297?Keyword=room%20deodorizers


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> If my father have stayed around it probably would not have happened, but he didn't, so no protection or help throughout all my life from him. Yet still I am thankful everyday. Yes, even thankful for the bad things as they all led to us moving to the US eventually since Mom couldn't get a divorce in Canada with a missing father. If we hadn't moved here I never would have met DH or had this particular son and these grandchildren. For the fathers that do care I imagine it is a miracle that the abusers are still alive.


This information is helpful to know as it answers some other questions from DH's background. His Dad's 1st wife was Canadian and probably became a citizen to get a divorce from him. He was not allowed to become a citizen until the 1950's. He left his 1st wife when he contracted TB as he would have been deported, and she also. This way the family was broken but eventually they both became citizens. When both parents were dead DH's half sister's DH contacted him just before she died of Cancer. He now has nieces in Morman Country out west somewhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Are the horses "heavy horses" as in Shires? There was something in the news here recently saying that they seem to be dying out as there were ever reducing numbers of foals being bred. One of the farmers in my home area is a real expert, and breeds his own. He has travelled all over the world both to accompany them on flights when he's sold them, and as a judge at breed shows.


Yes, heavy horse, what we used to call work horses. When I was young, before I my Dad died, a lot of the farm work was done with them. They are really beautiful gentle animals. I only know of one other person who has them around the area.

I didn't realize Shires was a breed. I had only heard of Belgians ( what my friend has)& Percherons that we had when I was young


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not caught up yet but must get off and get dressed as we have to go get the DGC soon. I'll see if I can post a photo of my aunt's BIL. I called him my uncle and he's playing bagpipes with his two sons.


I love bag pipe music. It seems as it would be hard to learn how to manage the right amount of air at the right time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did an "edit" but since some had already started to keep us in prayer I wanted to say all is now well. My county & city was spared completely but yes it was scary for awhile. Poor Hannah/DD was at her partner/BF's mother's home house sitting all by herself. I kept texting back and forth with her so she wouldn't feel so alone. So did her partner/BF. Thank you all for your prayers.


So glad you are all safe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had trouble all along when I try to read.


In that case you probably should have gone back to have them checked to be sure they were made correctly. Hope they can help at no charge.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only pre-diabetic. And I have it well controlled by diet.


That is good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a thunderstorm right now, but not likely to generate tornadoes. Glad y'all are safe, Gwen.
> 
> I haven't knitted for days...kitten interference! The third time she pulled work off the needles, I put it in time out. Ahab seems to no longer be interested in it, luckily. Jane is a whole other story...! She's a hot mess. LOL


Hope you got some nice rain! Shame on Jane. Hope she out grows it! Silly kitty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> She made a comment about how much she loves and missed her room, I think that's code for how much she loves and missed her relationship with mom and sisters. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, great socks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, thank you gave me a chance to practice using ignore list!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley was a wonderful addition to KTP. She was generous with her talents and supportive of many of us. She sent me many ideas and encouraged my drawing. I miss her and wish her well. Im glad they were able to make the move to Vancover Island and warmer winters.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry youÃ¢ÂÂve lost your friend.
> 
> Safe travels & have fun shopping


Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.

www.tonysi75.com
If you would like to read about it.

We are sitting at the train station in Durand, Michigan right now. It is a historic station, and still an active Amtrak station. So far, no trains have come through since we arrived.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, Right next to teacher?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> In that case you probably should have gone back to have them checked to be sure they were made correctly. Hope they can help at no charge.


I so agree. Think that the school should check it out at no charge. It would be a learning experience for them as well, since they are students. Surely it is worth checking into. Of course, there is always the difficulty and cost of getting to the school for the appointment, but even then would be worth a try I should think. Had a pair of glasses, when I wore them, that had to be redone 3 times as each time they were a bit off and as a result caused eye strain and severe headaches. They were redone for free. Would hope yours would be the same.
Was so sorry to hear about Shirley's fall. That looks so painful and so hard when your feet become unsteady. 
Walked Penny at 0600 and thought there would be no one else out in the park. Wrong! Another beautiful black and white Sheltie was chasing Frisbees her "mother" was throwing. Penny was not at all interested in Frisbees, only in the other dog. Now very hot already and it is only 1000 am. Still digging the tape off the stairs so I can replace the stair treads. Have 5 1/3 steps yet to go and it takes almost a full day to do 2 steps. Checking in here is my break.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, you are a strong, courageous and wonderful woman, i admire you. Courage is defined by being afraid and doing it anyway!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pictures , same person / house in pictures ????


Ah! I knew there was a way! :sm02: Can you tell I don't read the digest very often?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are both much better today thank goodness. Gosh I am way behind about 30 pages so will speed read again to try and keep up. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> If everyone puts them on their ignore list they can't post here.


I will have to go back and find their profiles and do it when I get home. Can someone please pm me with them? Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I didn't part with any except for a few that I didn't know the people. Must be inherited photos. Think I'm going to have to buy new scrapbooks as these all smell so strongly of damp basement smell and get some plastic containers with lids to keep them in. Maybe when I'm transferring photos I will be able to let go of some.


Go and get some regular charcoal and put in an open container in with the photos to absorb the odor. Do that before you put them in new scrapbooks. You don't want them to mold or mildew in the new ones.

I just heard the first train whistle since we arrived! Someone will be happy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More insanity! Why would anyone do that? Poor Shirley


These women just seem to glam on anything to stir the pot. They seem to thrive on being nasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never called my inlaws mom & dad - most here don't & my DIL just calls me by my name


I used to call my MIL mother and my mom, mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday I let the young lady know that I was upset that my order for parts was backordered for 2 weeks but I told her that I really appreciated her helping me and was not upset with her but with the company for not saying they did not have it in stock. I could have had DH buy it at the local store instead of waiting all this time. But I didn't take it out on her and thanked her for the information and help.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with Sonja. That person has posted the same avatar and used some of the same photos each time she comes in as a new poster. It really isn't difficult to recognize her through her comments.


I seldom read the digest, so had no idea. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> In that case you probably should have gone back to have them checked to be sure they were made correctly. Hope they can help at no charge.


Oh well, probably a bit late now. Possibly did not think of it because town was so HOT last summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think it will help when you start transferring them. I'm working on transferring photos and organizing them and find as the time wears on it's easier and easier to think well, what's the point of this one and dump it. Your children will thank you later....my dad is coming for an extended visit. I have a lot of old family photos from his side and also my moms side plus I have all my aunts photo albums....I'm going to go through things with him and have him identify people and hopefully give interesting information. Then I will compile it and hopefully get it all digitalized into a book. We'll see how it goes....this is probably my last chance as dads not getting any younger.


What a wonderful idea to do with your dad! Hope it will bring him good memories, and you good stories of your family. Wish my dad had done this with me. I have a lot of old photos from my mom, but she couldn't tell me anything due to Alzheimer's.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, heavy horse, what we used to call work horses. When I was young, before I my Dad died, a lot of the farm work was done with them. They are really beautiful gentle animals. I only know of one other person who has them around the area.
> 
> I didn't realize Shires was a breed. I had only heard of Belgians ( what my friend has)& Percherons that we had when I was young


You're right, Shire is just another term for heavy horses, which of course includes different breeds such as Clydesdale, Percheron, etc.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm wondering about making a sachet of those drying crystals like in pill bottle. Put in box w/photo albums, would take away moisture and mildew as opposed to harming photos. Does anyone know it this would work???


That would help. You can also buy the dehumidifier packs. Just be sure that any moisture they collect can be dispersed away from the photos. Charcoal ( NOT the kind with lighter fluid in it) will absorb odors and the bacteria that caused it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please fan - no more. if they bait you let it pass - you don't always have to be combative. --- sam



Fan said:


> It is not hard to find out many things about a person if you know where to look.
> You will see further, that the nasty ones have posted some of my heated replies.
> Those of you who know me from the tea party, can tell I am not normally rude
> but if provoked in such a manner I will retaliate in anger, and let rip with f bombs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is SIP ??? I don't know or can't remember. . . my disc is full today. . .LOL


Socks in progress = SIP. Don't worry, you are not alone! I have those days, and also run across these and not know what they mean!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, heavy horse, what we used to call work horses. When I was young, before I my Dad died, a lot of the farm work was done with them. They are really beautiful gentle animals. I only know of one other person who has them around the area.
> 
> I didn't realize Shires was a breed. I had only heard of Belgians ( what my friend has)& Percherons that we had when I was young


There is another breed called "Friesian" (War Horse). They are big beautiful blacks. Take a look at this video. You'll get an ad first which you can skip.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Y5XJbSqwriM?rel=0


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really do need to replace them - order the yarn - order the yarn - - - - --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Took me a minute, with the topic just beforehand, to realize that it was the handdyer for the yarn you recieved. lol
> I fell in love with her yarns after you posted the information originally after you ordered, but I'm not going to order, I'm not going to order, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not. lolol If I say it enough, maybe I'll adhere to it.
> I did just donate 2 skeins of sock yarn to SKA to be used for prizes, so that's a little destashing. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


They certainly weren't stingy with the food - looks fabulous. So nice that you have good memories there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, probably a bit late now. Possibly did not think of it because town was so HOT last summer.


True, but they may still be able to do something about it if you explain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> They certainly weren't stingy with the food - looks fabulous. So nice that you have good memories there.


For the 2 meals, coffee for DH, and iced tea for me, the bill was $24.23, USD. I thought very good prices. For a BLT with a pound of bacon on it, it was $9.99! Considering anywhere else you get a BLT with barely any baconon it it usually$6.99.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

done and done. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if they are on the ignore list they can't post here but maybe Sam needs to put them on ignore since he usually is the one to start us off each week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have a hard time selling them too. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I did a little work in the garden today between showers & picked a big bag of stuff to take to my friend- potatoes, carrots, snap peas, lettuce & cucumbers- since she has no garden this year.
> I also did a bit of sewing.
> We went & welcomed home our friend, she was quite happy to have us there as she wasn't sure if the ex has actually left the country. We visited for a while, then had a look around the property to see what he had sold off, some things missing she had hoped to keep & other things she was surprised were still there. We spent about an hour pulling weeds & will go back next Tuesday for a clean up bee & hopefully get things whipped into shape. You could see the difference in the short while we worked tonight. Silly man sold the tractor but left the horses????now she has no way to move bales to feed them. He was to sell the horses but she thinks of them as pets so will have a hard time selling them herself. They were out in the pasture, she called their names & they came running, the big Belgian horses are big beautiful babies????
> 
> Well, I need some sleep, talk to you tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are these for you? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished another pair of socks, just needed a toe, so first pair finished for August finish up SIP(socks in progress) for SKA on Ravelry. Now to start the second sock of David's "Lord What Fools" and then White Walkers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For the 2 meals, coffee for DH, and iced tea for me, the bill was $24.23, USD. I thought very good prices. For a BLT with a pound of bacon on it, it was $9.99! Considering anywhere else you get a BLT with barely any baconon it it usually$6.99.


Excellent!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you the one in the black skirt with shoulder straps standing in front of your teacher? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Can you find me in this photo from grade school? I look a little different now.
> 
> HINT: I'm in the back. If you can enlarge the screen you might be able to see me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> If my father have stayed around it probably would not have happened, but he didn't, so no protection or help throughout all my life from him. Yet still I am thankful everyday. Yes, even thankful for the bad things as they all led to us moving to the US eventually since Mom couldn't get a divorce in Canada with a missing father. If we hadn't moved here I never would have met DH or had this particular son and these grandchildren. For the fathers that do care I imagine it is a miracle that the abusers are still alive.


I take it that some aren't


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it might work if put in before the mildew starts but I don't know if it will work after. I used to get lots of those desiccant things at work & collected a huge bunch that DH keeps in his gun safe to prevent any moisture getting in there
> 
> We never have water in our basement but in summer the furnace doesn't run so the air sometimes gets "musty" I saw this "thing" at Bed Bath & Beyond, a plastic can about 6 inches diameter & maybe 5 inches tall, you peel the top film off it & it absorbs odors. It's probably just baking soda or something but I do think it works.
> I looked in their site, can't find exactly what I have but this is close
> ...


There must be something that you can do as Museums would have this problem all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what beautiful horses - so regal looking. beautiful manes. --- sam



budasha said:


> There is another breed called "Friesian" (War Horse). They are big beautiful blacks. Take a look at this video. You'll get an ad first which you can skip.
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Y5XJbSqwriM?rel=0


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> That would help. You can also buy the dehumidifier packs. Just be sure that any moisture they collect can be dispersed away from the photos. Charcoal ( NOT the kind with lighter fluid in it) will absorb odors and the bacteria that caused it.


Yes it has to be wood charcoal.....Not Charcoal Briquettes.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


OH that looks so YUMMY ! Sorry I missed it lol.

I am sure Jim was there is spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True, but they may still be able to do something about it if you explain.


when I get some oomph.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> are you the one in the black skirt with shoulder straps standing in front of your teacher? --- sam


I thought maybe she was the girl with the dark hair sat on the back row at the desk to the left of the picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Seriously thinking of going to bed at 8.10pm I'm so tired, stomach has been playing up all day and I'm so hot , think I can put bananas on my don't eat list, maybe I'll go and sit outside for a bit that might keep me awake a little while longer or find some matchstick ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought maybe she was the girl with the dark hair sat on the back row at the desk to the left of the picture


Before I peek to see if Daralene answered, I'll say that is my guess too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> There is another breed called "Friesian" (War Horse). They are big beautiful blacks. Take a look at this video. You'll get an ad first which you can skip.
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Y5XJbSqwriM?rel=0


Those sure are beauties. I grew up in the city. I only saw them on t.v.. I have a hard time thinking of big animals being so graceful. I have since seen the Budweiser horses and was not impressed by their size as they were work horses. I was impressed by the "Lipizon"(sp?) horses they show on T.V. New years Day dancing to music.
My DH is allergic. We went to see a farm house once that was for sale. No one came out so DH beeped. He petted it from inside the car as the horse was nibbling on his shirt. "Nice horsey, nice horsey". The woman came out and dragged the horse across the porch through the kitchen out to the attached barn. She also had cat smell issues in her house. We left after walking through. My DH pulled over 5 miles down the road and said that I would have to drive.
I took one look at him & gave him Benadryl. I should have taken him to the hospital but it was far away. He was so allergic that his face had formed 1 big ball. You could hardly tell he had eyes or mouth and just a little of the nose poking out. He must have rubbed his face. So, no one in my family participated with horses.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I will have to go back and find their profiles and do it when I get home. Can someone please pm me with them? Thanks


Someone please PM me also with who and how as I don't even want to discuss it here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


OMG, that looks like enough breakfast for a whole family


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I moved here in Grade 8 it was terrible at first but I finally lost my cool & punched a girl, knocked her flat on her ass, to,this day she is so nice to me when I run into her that butter won't melt in her mouth????????????


Shirley here! good for you! I bet she thought twice before she bullied anyone again.

I just came to the Tea Party as I do every week or so and it is so good to read everyone's posts.

Thanks for your kind message, by the way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> There is another breed called "Friesian" (War Horse). They are big beautiful blacks. Take a look at this video. You'll get an ad first which you can skip.
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Y5XJbSqwriM?rel=0


Very pretty horses but they sure keep them on very short reins, I would think their poor necks would get sore


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seriously thinking of going to bed at 8.10pm I'm so tired, stomach has been playing up all day and I'm so hot , think I can put bananas on my don't eat list, maybe I'll go and sit outside for a bit that might keep me awake a little while longer or find some matchstick ????


?matchstick? Hope you feel better soon. 
I need to get outside & pick some more weeds, I've been staying in out of the heat & sewing, I must quit being so lazy. Really dragging my butt today, I had 1 small glass of wine at my friends last night, I can't see that being enough to do it????????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> done and done. --- sam


Hi Sam. Shirley here! your group will be safe from interference if you put them on ignore. If you wonder who you have on ignore just go to 'my profile' and click on ignore near the top of the page.They won't be able to post on any of your topics nor will you be able to post on theirs. With the group who is causing the trouble it is a good idea). enough of that.

I want to thank all of the girls from here who kindly pm'd or posted to me about my recent experience with a verbal attack about my face. I don't wan't to go into the situation but I see it has been mentioned.

Thanks to all who contacted me.

I am fine now , face is cleared up and the stitches on my nose are doing well. Just so you know it was from a very bad fall in June when I tripped on a curb and went face first into the cement. Really did a job on my face. I made the mistake of posting the picture on one of the other threads which was a mistake.

Once again, thanks for your kindness. I still feel as if I belong here and read the posts just about every week. I have had a couple of bad falls (3 in fact) this past two years and I bought myself a walker which helps a lot. Pat is fine and helps me a lot. I am doing very well and I am glad to drop by and see you all.

*********

Things are going well with me and I am glad to hear everyone is doing well. My old friends are here and I see some very nice new people as well.

I read about the KAP and am so glad it is still carrying on. So nice to see pics of you all.

I will be dropping by and reading all the posts and saying hello often. I care about you all. Sam, I hope you are doing great. Shirley


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can you find me in this photo from grade school? I look a little different now.
> 
> HINT: I'm in the back. If you can enlarge the screen you might be able to see me.


I'm wondering if you are one of the two little girls directly in front of the teacher?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Yesterday I was so frustrated that my Arborist was here to grind stumps and the power Co put me on hold for about an hour starting @ 3:05 p.m. They said I would have to wait 30 days for an answer, as to whether they would take the tree down or wait for it to fall down. Then get the stumps ground out, to complete my landscaping. I must have been persuasive as by 3:00 this afternoon the power co. was in front of my house looking at the tree in question. Less than 24 hours. He then answered as to why the other tree was being taken down w/o a call or permission. It was a big Sugar Maple that the town damaged when they made the road on the side and used my property to dump and hold rocks, gravel, equipment etc. It now looks like a big parking lot with a small pile of left over black top sitting there with lots of downed limbs. Disgraceful to leave my yard in such shape. I'm hoping that the town will now do something to make it right and look good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Those sure are beauties. I grew up in the city. I only saw them on t.v.. I have a hard time thinking of big animals being so graceful. I have since seen the Budweiser horses and was not impressed by their size as they were work horses. I was impressed by the "Lipizon"(sp?) horses they show on T.V. New years Day dancing to music.
> My DH is allergic. We went to see a farm house once that was for sale. No one came out so DH beeped. He petted it from inside the car as the horse was nibbling on his shirt. "Nice horsey, nice horsey". The woman came out and dragged the horse across the porch through the kitchen out to the attached barn. She also had cat smell issues in her house. We left after walking through. My DH pulled over 5 miles down the road and said that I would have to drive.
> I took one look at him & gave him Benadryl. I should have taken him to the hospital but it was far away. He was so allergic that his face had formed 1 big ball. You could hardly tell he had eyes or mouth and just a little of the nose poking out. He must have rubbed his face. So, no one in my family participated with horses.


So hard when people are allergic to animals 
We grew up with horses, first work horses & then smaller horses that we rode. We still have a horse but I haven't been on one in years. As a teenage, I rode lots but as I got older life got in the way. My kids didn't ride much, DH had his ankle smashed badly as a teenager when a horse came over backwards on him & has had trouble his whole life so he didn't encourage the boys to ride.
My brother had a Shetland/Welsh pony that had a colt whrn I was in grade 12, that silly thing thought it was a puppy, it followed by sister everywhere, even into the house once when she didn't shut the door behind her????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The sugar maple that they started taking down w/o permission, the power co. are going to cut the wood 16" and have it split. and put in my yard elsewhere. All on them, not out of my pocket.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here! good for you! I bet she thought twice before she bullied anyone again.
> 
> I just came to the Tea Party as I do every week or so and it is so good to read everyone's posts.
> 
> Thanks for your kind message, by the way.


Hi, Shirley. I hope you are healed up from your recent fall, be careful, one of these times you're going to break some bones. Sorry you've been having trouble with the crazy ones on KP


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Shirley. I hope you are healed up from your recent fall, be careful, one of these times you're going to break some bones. Sorry you've been having trouble with the crazy ones on KP


Yes Shirley, please be careful. My DH has similar falling issues, refuses to use cane, I'll never get him to use a walker.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> There is another breed called "Friesian" (War Horse). They are big beautiful blacks. Take a look at this video. You'll get an ad first which you can skip.
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Y5XJbSqwriM?rel=0


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

They are just magnificent. Thank you for the link


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?matchstick? Hope you feel better soon.
> I need to get outside & pick some more weeds, I've been staying in out of the heat & sewing, I must quit being so lazy. Really dragging my butt today, I had 1 small glass of wine at my friends last night, I can't see that being enough to do it????????


Im dragging the last days as well, I figure it's the heat. And that's my story and I'm sticking to it! We were just informed that July broke heat records for our area and August supposedly will be the same....and no rain in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam. Shirley here! your group will be safe from interference if you put them on ignore. If you wonder who you have on ignore just go to 'my profile' and click on ignore near the top of the page.They won't be able to post on any of your topics nor will you be able to post on theirs. With the group who is causing the trouble it is a good idea). enough of that.
> 
> I want to thank all of the girls from here who kindly pm'd or posted to me about my recent experience with a verbal attack about my face. I don't wan't to go into the situation but I see it has been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Glad you are better, I'm sure the walker is helping. My father has one now and he is regaining his zest for independence! Sure helps him to be stable. Stay well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Yesterday I was so frustrated that my Arborist was here to grind stumps and the power Co put me on hold for about an hour starting @ 3:05 p.m. They said I would have to wait 30 days for an answer, as to whether they would take the tree down or wait for it to fall down. Then get the stumps ground out, to complete my landscaping. I must have been persuasive as by 3:00 this afternoon the power co. was in front of my house looking at the tree in question. Less than 24 hours. He then answered as to why the other tree was being taken down w/o a call or permission. It was a big Sugar Maple that the town damaged when they made the road on the side and used my property to dump and hold rocks, gravel, equipment etc. It now looks like a big parking lot with a small pile of left over black top sitting there with lots of downed limbs. Disgraceful to leave my yard in such shape. I'm hoping that the town will now do something to make it right and look good.


The town should make it right...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Im dragging the last days as well, I figure it's the heat. And that's my story and I'm sticking to it! We were just informed that July broke heat records for our area and August supposedly will be the same....and no rain in the foreseeable future.


Record heat everywhere, even down here we are having some areas into the 20C temps and this is our winter! 
Our forecasters are predicting a very dry summer ahead for us, but no signs yet in our wintery wet soggy Auckland today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so happy to see your post!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?matchstick? Hope you feel better soon.
> I need to get outside & pick some more weeds, I've been staying in out of the heat & sewing, I must quit being so lazy. Really dragging my butt today, I had 1 small glass of wine at my friends last night, I can't see that being enough to do it????????


You obviously never saw the Tom and Jerry cartoons were he was so tired he used matchstick to keep his eyes open ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam. Shirley here! your group will be safe from interference if you put them on ignore. If you wonder who you have on ignore just go to 'my profile' and click on ignore near the top of the page.They won't be able to post on any of your topics nor will you be able to post on theirs. With the group who is causing the trouble it is a good idea). enough of that.
> 
> I want to thank all of the girls from here who kindly pm'd or posted to me about my recent experience with a verbal attack about my face. I don't wan't to go into the situation but I see it has been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your face is healing up nicely Shirley


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I watched their amazing grace and strength. Now I know what a war horse looks like that I am always reading about in books. Had no idea before but very impressed. I guess "Mr Ed" the talking horse was what I was most familiar with. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty horses but they sure keep them on very short reins, I would think their poor necks would get sore


I noticed that their trainers need to hustle and keep pace with the horses. Exhausting!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, so happy to see your post!


Iam happy to be here! so nice to talk to you! how are you doing? It is a bit cooler here today which is nice change. We are very comfortable. I just saw the pictures of the Friesans. They are beautiful animals. A group were brought to the Calgary Stampede a few years ago when we first lived in Calgary. You should have seen the show they put on. They were so wonderful some of us were in tears.

I love the Percherons and Clydesdales, which are heavy work horses and very big but the Friesians are 
so spectacular I will never forget the ones I saw.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> They are just magnificent. Thank you for the link


Hi there! how are you doing friend? Shirley here. I watched a TV show recently and it showed your home island and all the coasts of France and Britain. I thought of you and family. I hope everything is going well with you. We were wondering how you and the family are doing. Pat and I are doing well and have moved to BC as you likely know.

We will never forget meeting the three of you and having such a great visit. Best to the Family. Would love to hear how you are all doing!

Shirley


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Im dragging the last days as well, I figure it's the heat. And that's my story and I'm sticking to it! We were just informed that July broke heat records for our area and August supposedly will be the same....and no rain in the foreseeable future.


We used to talk about tooth picks to keep our eyes open, , , maybe that was because we had a "Foster" factory that made most tooth picks at the time.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that looks like enough breakfast for a whole family


or at least enough bacon for an entire family. . .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So hard when people are allergic to animals
> We grew up with horses, first work horses & then smaller horses that we rode. We still have a horse but I haven't been on one in years. As a teenage, I rode lots but as I got older life got in the way. My kids didn't ride much, DH had his ankle smashed badly as a teenager when a horse came over backwards on him & has had trouble his whole life so he didn't encourage the boys to ride.
> My brother had a Shetland/Welsh pony that had a colt whrn I was in grade 12, that silly thing thought it was a puppy, it followed by sister everywhere, even into the house once when she didn't shut the door behind her????


Why do you still keep a horse, if no one rides him? He needs to be exercised at least.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay *Pearls Girls and anyone else interested* , here is the handout that I'll be using to teach the body butter and lip balm class. Still have to add the remaining list of resources but you can just google DIY body butter recipes or DIY lip balm recipes and you will get tons of various recipes. Hope this loads okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm guessing you are the little girl with dark hair between the girl & boy in front of the teacher.


Cashmeregma said:


> Can you find me in this photo from grade school? I look a little different now.
> 
> HINT: I'm in the back. If you can enlarge the screen you might be able to see me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If you suffer from some disease called "second sock syndrome", make the second sock 1st and there is NO 1st sock syndrome. . . LOL That is what I did. . . worked wonderfully well.


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm12: You are so funny!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that is quite a plateful! Get a tomato and some lettuce and you've got a BLT for lunch now!


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand-sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear especially as they never asked permission. Will this include the other tree that needed inspecting and possibly removed?

Also, did you get the instructions for how to do the ignore list and the two names? If not, pm me and I'll try to help you.


Pearls Girls said:


> The sugar maple that they started taking down w/o permission, the power co. are going to cut the wood 16" and have it split. and put in my yard elsewhere. All on them, not out of my pocket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well looks like Fan isn't the only one to be attacked (haven't seen the orginal postings but no desire to do so- and likely can't now as looks like one of the one I have now ignored). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556861-1.html
> The fall is over a month ago now and she is recovering well.
> For the newbies Shirley has been a regular poster here in the past- and the lady responsible for the workshops here on KP.


Oh poor Shirley, what a bad fall, I hope she's healing well, it took quite a while for her to get back to full health after the last major fall she had. I think I'll PM her a get well message.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness she now is almost healed. I miss Shirley posting here. She is such a talented woman.
> 
> KayeJo love your socks. One of these days I want to order a pair from you. I know I can knit my own but suffer terribly from 2nd sock syndrome and besides your work is so lovely.


Thank you. 
LOL!! What size do you wear anyway?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wonderful socks...


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is SIP ??? I don't know or can't remember. . . my disc is full today. . .LOL


Socks In Progress


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> What jolly looking socks, and amazing names!!


Lol, thank you, they were fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can you find me in this photo from grade school? I look a little different now.
> 
> HINT: I'm in the back. If you can enlarge the screen you might be able to see me.


The taller girl in front of the teacher?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There has been a wonderful little show on tv on the mornings about different parts of english country life following a set of 3 different people each time and ranging from 3 selling at farmer's markets to 3 showing pigs , cattle , etc at regional country shows, there was one last week on shire horses , was really pleased when the young girls horse beat the 2 older people s horses to go into the National show. The funny part was The head judge was a older gentleman from Texas and shock horror he didn't do things the English way ????


LOL!! Texas do things different than anyplace. :sm23: And I can say that, being married to one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He would have just given me a look that says all sorts of things- silly, odd but accepting of his strange wife as well. Well the yarn may have also been thrown out the bed!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely coloured socks Kaye Jo


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She seems to be doing OK at the moment. In fact she is off to see her Aunt next week (David's sister). On the Sunshine Coast in Queensland up near Heather in fact. Going for a week.


That's really good.
I hope that she has a lovely time away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I should give myself a finish SIP month! Don't know that I would finish them with a month. But would make a good impact and be nice to get some of them out of the way.
> The socks are a nice delicate colour (especially compared to most of those I got yesterday!).


Lol, SKA has one every August. 
I really love the yellow with the reds, pinks, and other spattering of colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We taught are boys to call us mam and Dad by calling each other man and Dad in the home , only problem with that was that it took me a while to get husband to stop calling me mam????


LOL!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam. Shirley here! your group will be safe from interference if you put them on ignore. If you wonder who you have on ignore just go to 'my profile' and click on ignore near the top of the page.They won't be able to post on any of your topics nor will you be able to post on theirs. With the group who is causing the trouble it is a good idea). enough of that.
> 
> I want to thank all of the girls from here who kindly pm'd or posted to me about my recent experience with a verbal attack about my face. I don't wan't to go into the situation but I see it has been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you here again Shirley!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, great socks!


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


 :sm06: Holy moly, that's a LOT of food, David would be in heaven with all that bacon. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so agree. Think that the school should check it out at no charge. It would be a learning experience for them as well, since they are students. Surely it is worth checking into. Of course, there is always the difficulty and cost of getting to the school for the appointment, but even then would be worth a try I should think. Had a pair of glasses, when I wore them, that had to be redone 3 times as each time they were a bit off and as a result caused eye strain and severe headaches. They were redone for free. Would hope yours would be the same.
> Was so sorry to hear about Shirley's fall. That looks so painful and so hard when your feet become unsteady.
> Walked Penny at 0600 and thought there would be no one else out in the park. Wrong! Another beautiful black and white Sheltie was chasing Frisbees her "mother" was throwing. Penny was not at all interested in Frisbees, only in the other dog. Now very hot already and it is only 1000 am. Still digging the tape off the stairs so I can replace the stair treads. Have 5 1/3 steps yet to go and it takes almost a full day to do 2 steps. Checking in here is my break.


You managed to accomplish a lot in a short period of time. Hopefully the rest of the steps will come off easier, probably not, but hoping for the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, probably a bit late now. Possibly did not think of it because town was so HOT last summer.


And it was so painful to move around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really do need to replace them - order the yarn - order the yarn - - - - --- sam


LOL!! No, I'm waiting for a month or two before even considering anymore. lol I did get a skein half off a week ago though, locally.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Im dragging the last days as well, I figure it's the heat. And that's my story and I'm sticking to it! We were just informed that July broke heat records for our area and August supposedly will be the same....and no rain in the foreseeable future.


We must be getting all your rain, over a foot in the last month . We aren't normally humid but sure are now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You obviously never saw the Tom and Jerry cartoons were he was so tired he used matchstick to keep his eyes open ????


????never thought of that????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, thank you for asking. Had cancer, had bilateral mastectomy 6/11. No more cancer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are these for you? --- sam


Yes, I'm keeping these ones, if it's not to late, I may enter them in the fair, but they may have needed to be in before the first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seriously thinking of going to bed at 8.10pm I'm so tired, stomach has been playing up all day and I'm so hot , think I can put bananas on my don't eat list, maybe I'll go and sit outside for a bit that might keep me awake a little while longer or find some matchstick ????


UGH, I hope your stomach settles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here! good for you! I bet she thought twice before she bullied anyone again.
> 
> I just came to the Tea Party as I do every week or so and it is so good to read everyone's posts.
> 
> Thanks for your kind message, by the way.


Hi Shirley!! We love and miss you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Why do you still keep a horse, if no one rides him? He needs to be exercised at least.


He is in th field so can run around all he wants, doesn't need to be exercised ????why do we keep him?????????just because. We had a colt that died within days of my FIL & our old dog so DH bought a young horse as our youngest was so upset with so much happening around him. That was 17 years ago & we are still feeding the silly horse ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam. Shirley here! your group will be safe from interference if you put them on ignore. If you wonder who you have on ignore just go to 'my profile' and click on ignore near the top of the page.They won't be able to post on any of your topics nor will you be able to post on theirs. With the group who is causing the trouble it is a good idea). enough of that.
> 
> I want to thank all of the girls from here who kindly pm'd or posted to me about my recent experience with a verbal attack about my face. I don't wan't to go into the situation but I see it has been mentioned.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are doing so much better, that had to be horribly scary as well as more painful than I can even begin to imagine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay *Pearls Girls and anyone else interested* , here is the handout that I'll be using to teach the body butter and lip balm class. Still have to add the remaining list of resources but you can just google DIY body butter recipes or DIY lip balm recipes and you will get tons of various recipes. Hope this loads okay.


Thanks, Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, finally caught up, now, on to knitting, and I need to do my yoga for the day, but I'll do that in a bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I'm keeping these ones, if it's not to late, I may enter them in the fair, but they may have needed to be in before the first.


I forgot to comment on your pretty socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are waiting for daralene to tell us where she is in the picture. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I thought maybe she was the girl with the dark hair sat on the back row at the desk to the left of the picture


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you shirley - hope you are feeling tons better after your fall. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here! good for you! I bet she thought twice before she bullied anyone again.
> 
> I just came to the Tea Party as I do every week or so and it is so good to read everyone's posts.
> 
> Thanks for your kind message, by the way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to hold her eyes open. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ?matchstick? Hope you feel better soon.
> I need to get outside & pick some more weeds, I've been staying in out of the heat & sewing, I must quit being so lazy. Really dragging my butt today, I had 1 small glass of wine at my friends last night, I can't see that being enough to do it????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as well they should. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> The sugar maple that they started taking down w/o permission, the power co. are going to cut the wood 16" and have it split. and put in my yard elsewhere. All on them, not out of my pocket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

8.5. Send me a pm with what a pair would $$ please.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> LOL!! What size do you wear anyway?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The recipes given in this document are very basic ones. You can get pretty fancy recipes. I'm making one (body butter) that uses 4 different oils and one butter; not your common oils & butters either. It is supposedly a very luxurious,moisturizing body butter. Wil be making it Saturday; had to order one of the butters and it is due to arrive Friday sometime.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got to go work on a crochet square so I'm saying adios for the evening. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Yes it has to be wood charcoal.....Not Charcoal Briquettes.


Actually, I use plaun old charcoal briquettes most of the time. I do currently have a bag of lump charcoal, but either will work. You just don't want to use something like the Match light brand. Activated charcoal used in filters for fish tanks works even better but is very expensive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> OH that looks so YUMMY ! Sorry I missed it lol.
> 
> I am sure Jim was there is spirit.


I'm sorry you missed it, too. Yes, I think Jim was there. We had a day off remembering him. On our way home, we stopped for pizza at our favorite place. It's not quite half way between their house and ours, and would sometimes call each other and meet for pizza and a good visit. He lived doing that. So good memories were had today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> when I get some oomph.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Someone please PM me also with who and how as I don't even want to discuss it here.


Thanks to the 2 of you who sent me a pm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that looks like enough breakfast for a whole family


Lol! Well, I know couple of boys who could probably have eaten a whole serving, but there is more than enough bacon left for at least 2 more meals for us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here! good for you! I bet she thought twice before she bullied anyone again.
> 
> I just came to the Tea Party as I do every week or so and it is so good to read everyone's posts.
> 
> Thanks for your kind message, by the way.


So glad you are healing! Nice to see you post. Most of us don't go to the main forrum any more, so didn't know of your fall. Visit more often, please. We miss you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The sugar maple that they started taking down w/o permission, the power co. are going to cut the wood 16" and have it split. and put in my yard elsewhere. All on them, not out of my pocket.


That's good. Hope the town will clean up the mess they made and put your yard back as close to the way it was as is possible. They are supposed to here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> or at least enough bacon for an entire family. . .


 :sm02:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind wishes on my stair debriding. 
So good to see a post from Shirley. She has taught me a lot.
Pearls girls, hoping that they will get the trees sorted and not cause any more problems for your yard. Think they should clean up the pile of debris they left before when they finish the tree stump. 
Julie, hope your "oomph" returns. Sounds like you and Fan are not having exactly wonderful weather. Wish I could send you some of our heat. Skies still have much smoke, 9 different fires in Utah that they are slowly getting under control plus we are getting good portions of smoke from California as well. Walks outside are short and early morning when the winds have died down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow that is quite a plateful! Get a tomato and some lettuce and you've got a BLT for lunch now!


That is M's plan! Fresh from the garden (flower bed)!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Holy moly, that's a LOT of food, David would be in heaven with all that bacon. :sm04:


We certainly didn't want lunch! In fact, it was 6:30 before we had supper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We certainly didn't want lunch! In fact, it was 6:30 before we had supper.


Lol!! I'm not surprised.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 8.5. Send me a pm with what a pair would $$ please.


Sent. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorting fabric...or was. Sitting now! We got more rain, yay! I hope I sleep better tonight as last night it seemed forever until I fell asleep. 

I'm hoping this weekend to get more sewing done.

Shirley, glad you stopped in and even more glad you're healing.

Back tomorrow...hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I hope you get a good sleep. It’s much too noisy here just now to sleep. We are again under a severe storm warning & it’s thundering lots. DH just finished baling the hay that was down, perfect timing????????he has a little more to cut, I will be so glad when he’s finally done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think it will help when you start transferring them. I'm working on transferring photos and organizing them and find as the time wears on it's easier and easier to think well, what's the point of this one and dump it. Your children will thank you later....my dad is coming for an extended visit. I have a lot of old family photos from his side and also my moms side plus I have all my aunts photo albums....I'm going to go through things with him and have him identify people and hopefully give interesting information. Then I will compile it and hopefully get it all digitalized into a book. We'll see how it goes....this is probably my last chance as dads not getting any younger.


So you have been able to sort out the visit of your father then? When does he arrive or are the details still to be sorted out?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so hard to even imagine. The "whole" class. Shame on all of them. You turned out amazing! Have you ever met any of them socially or just out and around?


Well I had one friend through primary school which carried on through High school- and I even had 2 more there. But my experience at the last school was just chalk and cheese. And maybe it wasn't everyone- but it seemed like it. 
Ran into one girl who recognised me once- but no I don't see any of them. Don't know if I would remember any of them either. Considering all the drugs etc that Jimmy Barnes was into at school I guess teasing of one quite student was low down on the priority list. Though the time they cut my socks in half during a sports lesson did get a response and a talking to the whole class!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is SIP ??? I don't know or can't remember. . . my disc is full today. . .LOL


Came from KayeJo's post- Socks in Progress. It was new term to me as well- but very apt for me.

Was very wet this morning, cleared up and I was thinking I should go out and have a walk. Now it is pouring down again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh man, would love to hear the sound of rain! Another hot day in store for us, although cooler than it has been...well instead of 105 it should be in the upper 90's.


I love the sound of rain- especially when I can sit inside and watch and listen to it. Got cold here with the rain starting again.
A joke isn't it when high 90s is cooler?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just some pasture that will be easily rented out if she doesn't keep the horses around to eat it


Thats a plus at least.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi there! how are you doing friend? Shirley here. I watched a TV show recently and it showed your home island and all the coasts of France and Britain. I thought of you and family. I hope everything is going well with you. We were wondering how you and the family are doing. Pat and I are doing well and have moved to BC as you likely know.
> 
> We will never forget meeting the three of you and having such a great visit. Best to the Family. Would love to hear how you are all doing!
> 
> Shirley


I'll send you an email update when I get up.(early morning so still in bed). All is well, DH still travelling a lot, and DD has just moved into her new house and working all hours! I've got two different friends from the LA days visiting in the next two months, so it will be good to show them both the islands. We too recall our wonderful holiday in western Canada and our time together with you. Your work is still hanging on DHs wall, tho' I'm in the slow process of redecorating just one wall at a time. 
I'm glad to hear you are mending after your fall. All of us here were upset to learn of this and the attic etc antics. I don't participate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never called my inlaws mom & dad - most here don't & my DIL just calls me by my name


I called David's parents by their names but David calls Mum Mum- as does my BIL. My CHinese SIL I'm sure says Mum- but that is what you would expect from her cultural background. No idea what the other SIL calls her!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


Looks like you could have just ordered one! But leftovers are good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> done and done. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you the one in the black skirt with shoulder straps standing in front of your teacher? --- sam


That was who I thought she might have been- she is short and Daralene has said that she has always been short.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think she was having some health issues that make her more unstable on her feet. Sad to hear she's had another fall, I had thought it was a photo of the fall a while ago too


The first fall years ago was due to vertigo. She posted on a topic that I had started when I was experiencing vertigo. Also, it happened while her DH was in the hospital for his heart operation. This time I believe she stated that she tripped on the sidewalk and went down. She says that she is recovering now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So hard when people are allergic to animals
> We grew up with horses, first work horses & then smaller horses that we rode. We still have a horse but I haven't been on one in years. As a teenage, I rode lots but as I got older life got in the way. My kids didn't ride much, DH had his ankle smashed badly as a teenager when a horse came over backwards on him & has had trouble his whole life so he didn't encourage the boys to ride.
> My brother had a Shetland/Welsh pony that had a colt whrn I was in grade 12, that silly thing thought it was a puppy, it followed by sister everywhere, even into the house once when she didn't shut the door behind her????


Sounds like Mary's little lamb :sm01:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> That was who I thought she might have been- she is short and Daralene has said that she has always been short.


That's who I picked out too. Now, Daralene, are you going to put us out of our misery??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We certainly didn't want lunch! In fact, it was 6:30 before we had supper.


Even better value then!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's who I picked out too. Now, Daralene, are you going to put us out of our misery??


She has us all wondering now doesn't she?
Daralene you will need to post the photo again or we will need Kate's list to tell us where to find it it is so many pages back!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> The first fall years ago was due to vertigo. She posted on a topic that I had started when I was experiencing vertigo. Also, it happened while her DH was in the hospital for his heart operation. This time I believe she stated that she tripped on the sidewalk and went down. She says that she is recovering now.


Shirley, I hope you don't mind that I posted this info. It was before I saw your posts on the Tea Party today. I just remember that you responded to my post and commiserated when I was going through vertigo. It's good to see you back in the Tea Party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> UGH, I hope your stomach settles.


Thank you but it's still bothering me this morning but I'll try and ignore it

It's Friday morning here so officially your birthday so Happy Birthday kaye Jo hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorting fabric...or was. Sitting now! We got more rain, yay! I hope I sleep better tonight as last night it seemed forever until I fell asleep.
> 
> I'm hoping this weekend to get more sewing done.
> 
> ...


Great that you got more rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope you get a good sleep. It's much too noisy here just now to sleep. We are again under a severe storm warning & it's thundering lots. DH just finished baling the hay that was down, perfect timing????????he has a little more to cut, I will be so glad when he's finally done.


Good that the hay that was down is all baled, we had some spectacular lightening and about 3 drops of rain and that was that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you but it's still bothering me this morning but I'll try and ignore it
> 
> It's Friday morning here so officially your birthday so Happy Birthday kaye Jo hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


Hopefully it will get better, trying to ignore it is probably the only solution at this time. 
Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday dear KayeJo happy birthday to you, and many many more. ????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo-hope you have a lovely day. I think it is still tomorrow for you as I seem to remember you are on the other side of the country to Sam and many of the others. But then again I could be quite wrong on that!

And I am out for a walk- the sun has come back out and the sky is blue so coffee time after I have walked a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the kind wishes on my stair debriding.
> So good to see a post from Shirley. She has taught me a lot.
> Pearls girls, hoping that they will get the trees sorted and not cause any more problems for your yard. Think they should clean up the pile of debris they left before when they finish the tree stump.
> Julie, hope your "oomph" returns. Sounds like you and Fan are not having exactly wonderful weather. Wish I could send you some of our heat. Skies still have much smoke, 9 different fires in Utah that they are slowly getting under control plus we are getting good portions of smoke from California as well. Walks outside are short and early morning when the winds have died down.


Joyce- I have actually been doing quite a bit of sorting, in both the sittingroom, and the kitchen. Cold wet days mean one has to have a tremendously important reason to head out of the house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo!*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I only posted this because Shirley was a frequent poster here at one time so many of us know her well-not simply becuase of the attacks. I for one hadn't realised that she had had the fall.
> 
> I have deliberately not commented on Fans experience.


My goodness sorry to hear about Shirley's fall, so glad she is much better now. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It was friend's mom. We enjoyed the Christmas store. This morning we went to Tony's I-75 restaurant in Birch Run, Michigan. They are well known for their pound of bacon!!! I'll post a photo of my platter of breakfast. Yes, I said platter! There are scrambled eggs under the bacon. Somewhere. I left a hand sized portion of hash browns that I couldn't eat. As big as my hand, and as thick. I did eat some of them, but that's what was left. The toast was think slices of wide loaves of Italian bread. More like slabs!! Served with their home made strawberry jelly with chunks if strawberries in it. Our friend Jim, who passed away while we were in California over the winter, took us to Tony's years ago. We were going to go this summer again with him and his wife. Sort of a bittersweet stop. Good memories.
> 
> www.tonysi75.com
> If you would like to read about it.
> ...


Wow., that is a huge serving. I bet it was delicious though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Seriously thinking of going to bed at 8.10pm I'm so tired, stomach has been playing up all day and I'm so hot , think I can put bananas on my don't eat list, maybe I'll go and sit outside for a bit that might keep me awake a little while longer or find some matchstick ????


Sorry to hear it is still so hot there. Its hard to take when it goes on and on. I gather you dont have air conditioner? I hope things do settle with your stomach as you eliminate the foods that seem to be the triggers. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here! good for you! I bet she thought twice before she bullied anyone again.
> 
> I just came to the Tea Party as I do every week or so and it is so good to read everyone's posts.
> 
> Thanks for your kind message, by the way.


Glad you still read along., good to hear from you Shirley. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the kind wishes on my stair debriding.
> So good to see a post from Shirley. She has taught me a lot.
> Pearls girls, hoping that they will get the trees sorted and not cause any more problems for your yard. Think they should clean up the pile of debris they left before when they finish the tree stump.
> Julie, hope your "oomph" returns. Sounds like you and Fan are not having exactly wonderful weather. Wish I could send you some of our heat. Skies still have much smoke, 9 different fires in Utah that they are slowly getting under control plus we are getting good portions of smoke from California as well. Walks outside are short and early morning when the winds have died down.


Sorry to hear you are getting so much smoke from those awful fires. Hope they manage to get them contained very soon. Just terrible, we have seen them on our news. Also saw that Australia and NZ have sent some firefighters over there to help out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo! Hope you have a great day. :sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce- I have actually been doing quite a bit of sorting, in both the sittingroom, and the kitchen. Cold wet days mean one has to have a tremendously important reason to head out of the house.


Good for you. Glad you are able to stay inside out of your wintery weather.
Happy Birthday Kaye Jo. Hope it is a wonderful day and a great year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, have a wonderful birthday! Hope you can spend the day knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good for you. Glad you are able to stay inside out of your wintery weather.
> Happy Birthday Kaye Jo. Hope it is a wonderful day and a great year.


It's all part of the 'moving in' , 'sorting out' process. My Spare room needs to be re-christened 'the Box Room', I can barely see the bed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's all part of the 'moving in' , 'sorting out' process. My Spare room needs to be re-christened 'the Box Room', I can barely see the bed!


That made me smile Julie , when I first moved here from Sweden, I used to here people mention the box room and I couldn't think why people would want a box room, I had a vision of people just having a room to put boxes in, finally figured out it was a joke name for the smallest bedroom as people would say its no bigger than a box hence boxroom????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie , when I first moved here from Sweden, I used to here people mention the box room and I couldn't think why people would want a box room, I had a vision of people just having a room to put boxes in, finally figured out it was a joke name for the smallest bedroom as people would say its no bigger than a box hence boxroom????


I always thought it was, literally the room where the boxes ended up- could well be wrong!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> If you suffer from some disease called "second sock syndrome", make the second sock 1st and there is NO 1st sock syndrome. . . LOL That is what I did. . . worked wonderfully well.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, KayeJo????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> As someone else suggested, it might be worth making an online album by photographing them all - if you have time and enough web storage.


I missed the other post. Will have to look for that. I was thinking of that last night just about all the photos on my phone and computer. I did think of the convenience of having them digitally but not of actually photographing them all to do that. Maybe when I sort them better next time I can get rid of a lot more and just photograph essential ones.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad you are healing! Nice to see you post. Most of us don't go to the main forrum any more, so didn't know of your fall. Visit more often, please. We miss you.


Ditto to Tami's post. I was outraged to hear about the treatment given both you and Fan, Shirley. It's hard to understand some people. Wishing you continued healing and NO MORE falls.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> So you have been able to sort out the visit of your father then? When does he arrive or are the details still to be sorted out?


Yes! He is flying into Vancouver B.C. coming Tuesday and will spend a couple of days with my dd who lives in that area. My DH and I will go on Friday, spend the weekend and then travel back this way. On the way we will stop by a son and family so he can see them as well. It's working out nicely so far. We got him first class tickets and also he has help provided by the airline to bring him to the plane and also pick him up again and bring him to where he can be picked up. This will be especially helpful on the return trip as he will need to go through customs in Toronto. It's quite confusing and very chaotic what with all the forms to fill out and then using the computers to process the info. I was a little concerned about his walking as he's not always steady on his feet. But since we've been there he has started using his walker. So thankful he's agreed to use it as like we said it has given his independence back. He's been walking all over his village and is as pleased as punch at the distance he can now travel! This way he can come with me on walks along the river as well. Just really hoping it won't be too crazy hot!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, enjoy your dad’s visit. Wonderful you could get him first class tickets and assistance.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope you get a good sleep. It's much too noisy here just now to sleep. We are again under a severe storm warning & it's thundering lots. DH just finished baling the hay that was down, perfect timing????????he has a little more to cut, I will be so glad when he's finally done.


We would love some of your rain Bonnie, but not the lightning- that usually ends up starting fires. We wee on our way to a meeting last evening and got stuck on the one of the highways as there was a fire in the median. We travel that highway frequently and there are more burnt out areas along there. Pretty soon they will all join and it will be a black charred mess until next spring.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Came from KayeJo's post- Socks in Progress. It was new term to me as well- but very apt for me.
> 
> Was very wet this morning, cleared up and I was thinking I should go out and have a walk. Now it is pouring down again.


New term for me too! I guess I will call my blanket BIP! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I love the sound of rain- especially when I can sit inside and watch and listen to it. Got cold here with the rain starting again.
> A joke isn't it when high 90s is cooler?


Actually it cooled down significantly last night. Sat outside in the evening at 80 and thought my this feels a little chilly! Should be very nice today -plan to put it to good use and do some much needed weeding. We are supposed to get back up to the high 90's and low 100's by next week so better enjoy.????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it will get better, trying to ignore it is probably the only solution at this time.
> Thank you.


Kayjo, Happy birthday! ????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! He is flying into Vancouver B.C. coming Tuesday and will spend a couple of days with my dd who lives in that area. My DH and I will go on Friday, spend the weekend and then travel back this way. On the way we will stop by a son and family so he can see them as well. It's working out nicely so far. We got him first class tickets and also he has help provided by the airline to bring him to the plane and also pick him up again and bring him to where he can be picked up. This will be especially helpful on the return trip as he will need to go through customs in Toronto. It's quite confusing and very chaotic what with all the forms to fill out and then using the computers to process the info. I was a little concerned about his walking as he's not always steady on his feet. But since we've been there he has started using his walker. So thankful he's agreed to use it as like we said it has given his independence back. He's been walking all over his village and is as pleased as punch at the distance he can now travel! This way he can come with me on walks along the river as well. Just really hoping it won't be too crazy hot!


Sounds exciting. What a relief that he realised the need for the walker- and that He is enjoying the freedom it gives him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, you are a strong, courageous and wonderful woman, i admire you. Courage is defined by being afraid and doing it anyway!


I Love That!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, Right next to teacher?


No.

Hint: I'm sitting down in the back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you the one in the black skirt with shoulder straps standing in front of your teacher? --- sam


No, my friend Margaret. Can't believe I remember her name. Only saw her at school and that was the last grade I was in with her. Moved north to the Highlands.

Hint, I was always the smallest one in my class.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I take it that some aren't


If you are speaking of father's taking care of justice, you are right. Only they are the ones now in jail.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I thought maybe she was the girl with the dark hair sat on the back row at the desk to the left of the picture


Yes, the very back L side row. I wonder if they sat me with the smallest boy in the class too. He was such a sweetheart and his name was Frederick. Funny that my girlfriend that I've still met is not in that picture. In my memory we were in the same class but I guess we just walked to and from school together. She was an auburn-haired Scot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Go and get some regular charcoal and put in an open container in with the photos to absorb the odor. Do that before you put them in new scrapbooks. You don't want them to mold or mildew in the new ones.
> 
> I just heard the first train whistle since we arrived! Someone will be happy!


That sounds good and doing it prior to changing scrapbooks is great. Other great ideas too. Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Pearls Girls, Tami, Bonnie, and all with suggestions. Had DGC yesterday and going away today to Comedy Center with a friend so no time to see them all, but I will when I get back. Just a big thank you to all of you for tips and hints.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Before I peek to see if Daralene answered, I'll say that is my guess too.


Yes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your birthday - well - HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYE JO AND MANY MORE. I hope you have a great weekend celebrating. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Great that you got more rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday KayeJo


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, last week on FB saw an ad for a walker where you stand upright to walk rather than leaning over. If i find ad i’ll copy where to get.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How are the girls doing Sugar Sugar/Cathy?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje,
http://www.lifewalker.us/why-the-lifewalker-upright


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm wondering about making a sachet of those drying crystals like in pill bottle. Put in box w/photo albums, would take away moisture and mildew as opposed to harming photos. Does anyone know it this would work???


Should work- if it is Silica Gel. And you can dry it out in a cool oven, when it changes colour, to re-use it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! He is flying into Vancouver B.C. coming Tuesday and will spend a couple of days with my dd who lives in that area. My DH and I will go on Friday, spend the weekend and then travel back this way. On the way we will stop by a son and family so he can see them as well. It's working out nicely so far. We got him first class tickets and also he has help provided by the airline to bring him to the plane and also pick him up again and bring him to where he can be picked up. This will be especially helpful on the return trip as he will need to go through customs in Toronto. It's quite confusing and very chaotic what with all the forms to fill out and then using the computers to process the info. I was a little concerned about his walking as he's not always steady on his feet. But since we've been there he has started using his walker. So thankful he's agreed to use it as like we said it has given his independence back. He's been walking all over his village and is as pleased as punch at the distance he can now travel! This way he can come with me on walks along the river as well. Just really hoping it won't be too crazy hot!


I hope you and your DDad have a wonderful time together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, the very back L side row. I wonder if they sat me with the smallest boy in the class too. He was such a sweetheart and his name was Frederick. Funny that my girlfriend that I've still met is not in that picture. In my memory we were in the same class but I guess we just walked to and from school together. She was an auburn-haired Scot.


Tried to copy the photo here, but it wouldn't do it. It's back on page 76.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He is in th field so can run around all he wants, doesn't need to be exercised ????why do we keep him?????????just because. We had a colt that died within days of my FIL & our old dog so DH bought a young horse as our youngest was so upset with so much happening around him. That was 17 years ago & we are still feeding the silly horse ????????


So he is more of a comfort pet. I understand. I thought horses had to be run around by master hours a day. That is what my friends did. I know very little about horses as I said before :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I called David's parents by their names but David calls Mum Mum- as does my BIL. My CHinese SIL I'm sure says Mum- but that is what you would expect from her cultural background. No idea what the other SIL calls her!


It is kind of funny what we get called and by whom. I think some of it has to do with how close we want to be.
I never called my MIL anything as I asked her at the beginning and she never answered. To our kids she was "Grandmother J. . . ." To MyDH's 1st kids she was "Grammy" She did not want our children calling her that as I was 2nd wife and she did not treat them as grandchildren. 
To DD and Youngest DS I am "Mom", to 1st DS I am "Ma" or "Mom", DIL calls me by 1st name if she calls me at all.
SIL calls me "Mum" here. When his folks are around, he calls me by 1st name and his "Mom". DD's kids call me Meme` and DH "Papa" DS's kids call us "Gramma and Papa" They all figured out for themselves what to call us. I sign everything from Mom & Dad J. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

A very Happy Birthday to you Kaye-Jo. Enjoy your day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, kaye Jo


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce- I have actually been doing quite a bit of sorting, in both the sittingroom, and the kitchen. Cold wet days mean one has to have a tremendously important reason to head out of the house.


The same here except it is hot & humid. around 88 degrees and 91% humidity.We can hardly breathe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> So he is more of a comfort pet. I understand. I thought horses had to be run around by master hours a day. That is what my friends did. I know very little about horses as I said before :sm02:


Yes, the GKs love to visit him & feed carrots from my garden, when he hears/sees us coming he comes running to the fence in search of treats????. He's only green broke so I wouldn't put the GKs on him alone, unless leading him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The same here except it is hot & humid. around 88 degrees and 91% humidity.We can hardly breathe.


Only about 21C/70f but 70%humidty so I was sweating buckets while scrubbing & cleaning this morning. There is a severe weather watch again today.
Terrible storm overnight knocked the power out for 10 hours, I'm really loving this generator????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Kaye Jo


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope you get a good sleep. It's much too noisy here just now to sleep. We are again under a severe storm warning & itâs thundering lots. DH just finished baling the hay that was down, perfect timingððhe has a little more to cut, I will be so glad when heâs finally done.


Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The same here except it is hot & humid. around 88 degrees and 91% humidity.We can hardly breathe.


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


It looks lovely, Lin!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought it was, literally the room where the boxes ended up- could well be wrong!


I think it can be either, or both. We had a boxroom off the main bedroom at our family farmhouse. It was just a tiny space above the bottom part of the staircase with a door into the bedroom. The back wall sloped at the angle of the stairs so there was only a tiny area of horizontal floor and it was used for suitcases and rarely used items, but it did have a window so as kids we loved to sit in there and read or explore the 'boxes' which was not really encouraged.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Kaye Jo!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, KayeJo????


May your birthday bring everything you might wish for, KayeJo


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I missed the other post. Will have to look for that. I was thinking of that last night just about all the photos on my phone and computer. I did think of the convenience of having them digitally but not of actually photographing them all to do that. Maybe when I sort them better next time I can get rid of a lot more and just photograph essential ones.


It will be a lot of work, but at least you will have a record of the important ones. Good luck.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes! He is flying into Vancouver B.C. coming Tuesday and will spend a couple of days with my dd who lives in that area. My DH and I will go on Friday, spend the weekend and then travel back this way. On the way we will stop by a son and family so he can see them as well. It's working out nicely so far. We got him first class tickets and also he has help provided by the airline to bring him to the plane and also pick him up again and bring him to where he can be picked up. This will be especially helpful on the return trip as he will need to go through customs in Toronto. It's quite confusing and very chaotic what with all the forms to fill out and then using the computers to process the info. I was a little concerned about his walking as he's not always steady on his feet. But since we've been there he has started using his walker. So thankful he's agreed to use it as like we said it has given his independence back. He's been walking all over his village and is as pleased as punch at the distance he can now travel! This way he can come with me on walks along the river as well. Just really hoping it won't be too crazy hot!


So glad your DD has found out the joys of using a walker to regain his independence. It really makes a difference for both the user and their companions!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje,
> http://www.lifewalker.us/why-the-lifewalker-upright


Wow they sure look like they would be much better....love the idea of standing up tall! Thank you I will make sure to show him.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful work TNS. Lovely colour and pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


Top looks great so far Lin , pretty colour
No storm here , just hot ,


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> No, my friend Margaret. Can't believe I remember her name. Only saw her at school and that was the last grade I was in with her. Moved north to the Highlands.
> 
> Hint, I was always the smallest one in my class.


Oh dear, I'm wrong again....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, great card for KayeJo!
Lin, beautiful love that you tried again. Hope you love it this time. I might try a top for me. I hesitated when i was soooooo busty, but now that Im flat as a board may try. Though id have to do that ugly word, swatching.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, great card for KayeJo!
Lin, beautiful love that you tried again. Hope you love it this time. I might try a top for me. I hesitated when i was soooooo busty, but now that Im flat as a board may try. Though id have to do that ugly word, swatching.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Beautiful work TNS. Lovely colour and pattern.


Thankyou Fan. It's a pattern from the latest issue of The Knitter, shown on the cover.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, you are most welcome. Even being vertically challenged, if i needed a walker i’d prefer to be upright. Spent too many years hunched over from being busty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I try to think of swatches as potential squares for cushion covers or as dishcloths if cotton. Does that make them sound less of a bother?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS that is really looking lovely. I haven't knit or crocheted anything that took any thought is ages it seems like. Just doing mindless stuff. 
Can't wait to see it finished. It is a wonderful color too.


TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate you ALWAYS find the perfect birthday greetings!


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kaye Jo!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


Love the color and the stitch as well....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely tns - i do love the color, --- sam



TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great card kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kaye Jo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557278-1.html#12745192


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


That is really pretty--color and pattern, and beautiful knitting!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I think it can be either, or both. We had a boxroom off the main bedroom at our family farmhouse. It was just a tiny space above the bottom part of the staircase with a door into the bedroom. The back wall sloped at the angle of the stairs so there was only a tiny area of horizontal floor and it was used for suitcases and rarely used items, but it did have a window so as kids we loved to sit in there and read or explore the 'boxes' which was not really encouraged.


 :sm24: Sounds very much how I would have pictured it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kaye Jo!


Wow Kate, that's some very appropriate and very bright socks for KayeJo's card


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Top looks great so far Lin , pretty colour
> No storm here , just hot ,


Thanks Sonja. I'm a slow knitter compared to you! We've just got fog rolling in now - fog horn sounding. It's Sod's law again as DD is supposed to come in early tomorrow


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TNS that is really looking lovely. I haven't knit or crocheted anything that took any thought is ages it seems like. Just doing mindless stuff.
> Can't wait to see it finished. It is a wonderful color too.


Thanks Gwen. Don't hold your breath as I'm not a fast knitter, and life keeps interfering with knitting time!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Love the color and the stitch as well....


Thanks :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely tns - i do love the color, --- sam


Why, thank you Sam! Turquoise is my favourite colour, but I might add some dark blue or beige to the front. This is the back. Lets me practise before getting onto the front as it's knitted flat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


That's a lovely pattern. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished top.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


That's pretty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


Sure looks OK for now- guess it will be for next summer


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the GKs love to visit him & feed carrots from my garden, when he hears/sees us coming he comes running to the fence in search of treats????. He's only green broke so I wouldn't put the GKs on him alone, unless leading him


What is "green broke"?
I'm getting quite an education hanging out with you folks. My grandfather would be proud of me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good that the hay's baled just in time. Fingers crossed for the remaining hay harvest. You do seem to be having a great number of thunder storms. There's was storm warning here for the north of England this afternoon but Guernsey has been totally dry. We have had a small but intense fire at the recycling centre a couple of miles along the coast, which must have involved car tyres from the stench and clouds of black smoke. Luckily no one hurt as far as I know, and not spreading - lucky as the fuel storage containers are nearby as is the goods harbour.
> I've had a day's tidying the garden and garden shed before visitors arrive in the morning (DD and her boyfriend). I must say, it's a lot tidier than it has been for some time but that never lasts. I'm now about to shower off all the dirt and have a pot of tea and knit. I'm finally attempting a summer top for ME using Sirdar Raffaella which is a cotton blend with a slightly bobbly texture. Some is from a top I knit a couple of years back which I wasn't happy with. This looks OK at present but may be different when it's a completed garment..... oh well, a girls gotta try.


Very pretty top, I love the color, I hope you post it when done.

Nothing smells quite so bad as burning tires, yuk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kaye Jo!


You always find the best birthday cards


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow they sure look like they would be much better....love the idea of standing up tall! Thank you I will make sure to show him.


I would think being able to stand upright would make it much more comfortable to use


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is "green broke"?
> I'm getting quite an education hanging out with you folks. My grandfather would be proud of me.


Here's the proper definition, basically not ridden much

A green broke horse is one who has recently learned to accept a rider on his back, or to be "under saddle." But "green broke" has various shades of meaning. The only way to know what a horse knows is to spend some time with him so you can map a training path. At a minimum, you know he's inexperienced.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, Happy Belated Birthday.

I was away Fri/Sat. and couldn't get into post on my phone as I don't remember my password. Hope it was a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, last week on FB saw an ad for a walker where you stand upright to walk rather than leaning over. If i find ad i'll copy where to get.


That would be wonderful. Bending over gets so exhausting for the back muscles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be wonderful. Bending over gets so exhausting for the back muscles.


The disadvantage of the high ones is getting them into cars etc. Can be hard enough getting the lower ones into a car let alone the much bigger ones. But from a walking perspective they must be easier


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is the walker.
https://www.bing.com/aclick?ld=d3kALXTVp8xsGjsJD36e8NXTVUCUxkDH5nWBNtUA7SI1BRw0hgzakZZccHxK3eDdCuAcgyU_InMK9FMktmqBRrCxXHBS13pkEjEw1cdsdlaqMkReIih_LJk_6AwO-n0MqT_pC8ogD3VPPZUwYYkdf-nsw7ksM_mfVZjZKxR0WEChotViHh&u=https%3a%2f%2flibertymedic.com%2fproducts%2fup-walker%3fvariant%3d7795112411197%26msclkid%3d%7bmsclkid%7d


----------

